# MAY/JUN/ JUL CYCLE BUDDIES



## Bunny-kins

WELCOME TO YOUR NEW HOME​​*HAPPY CHATTING LADIES!*​


----------



## cathy2

morning ladies  

just want to wish Lychee good luck this morning      for ur BFP


Will be back later ladies 

cathyxx


----------



## ava2

Just saw new thread and wanted to jump on first !!!

Yella,like so many others on here .you have been such an inspiration to everyone and i am so so sorry to hear your news.  

BJP,thanks for your advice abd reassurance,im going to stick it out and wait too.feeling positive as looking back now,it was quite a little bit of spotting,brownish and was away as quick as it appeared,
Im not defeated yet!!

Lychee,how are you hun,have everything crossed for you,

TO everyone else hello,i cant do long personals as i type with one finger but you are all in my thoughts,

It has been sad on here so im sending loadsa PMA out there to everyone to lifrt our spirits                                                            


Hope that does the trick

Ava 2 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weepurple

Yella    you really are an inspiration and so supportive to everyone on here, whatever way your path takes you i wish you and DP all the very best  

Lychee    for a BFP today, fingers x

Went to clinic this morning (it was packed!) for bloods and they scanned me too, there a few tiny follicles so Dr. W said to crank up the dose again but have to wait to see estrodol (sp) results so I've to ring back at 4pm.  Come on ovaries get to the gym and get working!!  Trying to positive    but head is up me a**e!  I've already sent a email in work to about 200 peeps that was wrong doh  

Hi to everyone else, sorry i'm a bit distracted so will do personals later xx


----------



## jooles

hi ladies  

well things only really starting with us this week and thats why i havent been on but wonder if somebody could answer a wee question  

we got a call last week saying that the hospital wanted to do a scan and start me on provera this week   was really shocked because as far as we knew we were only going for screening this week!!!!! anyhoo can anybody let me know how long after taking the provera when ivf is likely to start? this will be our nhs cycle with the royal so not sure if we have to wait a while after taking this or if the process starts straight away!!!! any infor much appreciated  

sorry short post but in work  

thanks everyone

jules


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone long time no speak , just wanted to pop on to say babypowder i am thinking about you hun 
I know you are worried and you have every right to be , as before you went through a hell of a time , its not a bit of a wonder you are panicking , i would to if i was in your situatiuon
Hang in there hun and rest plenty  
Just wanted to point out, and i am not being nasty to anyone at all  BJP, lightening does strike twice if not more I know you mean well hun ,but some girls on here have had 5 or 10 miscarriages , and yes they are going to panick when they start bleeding of any kind , its very easy to say stop worrying , stop panicking , and yes i know in your hearts its only to try and make them feel a wee bit better , and everyone means well , its just babypowder had a really bad time last time 
It did annoy me when family kept saying it to me through my miscarriage, i could have swung for some people near the end  
Just have a wee thought about how yous would feel if you started to bleed and you knew there was a good chance you could miscarriage , it would be the last thing you would want to here, oh your ok oh your fine , your worrying to much 
I hope i havent offended anyone by saying this that really is not my intention , as yous are all brill ff buddies and you all help each other through really hard times , and i for one couldnt do with out ff 
Crazycate , hi ya hunnie , we miss you so much  
Ladyhex are you still bonling the life out of MR hex      
Yella thining about  you hun xxx
good luck to all yous other ladys going through tx , i wish yous all the luck in the world i really do 
No one will prob speak to me after this lol


----------



## niceday1971

Hi

SW you say what you gotta say but as you know people only mean well and dont mean any offence and sometimes dont think about the bigger picture.  Dont worry I will still talk to you. 

I just want to let you girls who are going through a tough time that I am thinking about you all and have everyting crossed for you. 

Lx


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe thanks niceday ,


----------



## roxy121

hey everyone 

 being sent out there today good luck to all xx

weepurple i was in rfc today is that the clinic u talking about it was mental dr bloody forgot she was covering today  

well scan came up with more follies on the left side and a few on the right but happy with that, im just getting very nervous now and u no what ladies i said to them today i was really nervous bloody didnt answer me back    i felt really stupid was quite upset when i came out i think all my wee emotions r coming to the surface  .

Hope everyone is doing okay today im xhausted that was a 5am start for us this morning.  Big      to all xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Jooles,  Well that sounds to me like you will be starting very soon!    They may want to start you on Provera to bring on your AF.  D/R usually starts on day 21!  They will go through everything with you at your appointment but it sounds to me like the ball has started to roll! Good luck hun  

Hi Sweetchilli, I really know where you are coming from hun   I think everyone on here means well and want to offer their support to their fellow FF'ers. It's so difficult sometimes to know what to say to someone who is going through a particular hard time and sometimes e-mail can be interpreted in many different ways so it is important to really think of what you want to say and how you write it down. 

It's human nature to try to reassure someone who is going through a difficult time that everything will be OK as you don't want them to suffer pain. I think reassurance and a virtual hug is sometimes what we need most and this is the place to come for it. 

sending big   to those who need it.

Bunny xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

bunnykins totally agree with you hun , youve put it better than have


----------



## Moonbeam08

sw - im not offended im just really really      at the thought i might have caused upset when its not what was meant at all.. i think anyone who knows me would know that to be the case. at least i hope so.

if i did say the wrong things to try to help and i did cause upset then all i can do now is appologise.


when i read bp's post i actually typed my response in tears hearing how distressed she sounded and all i wanted to do was try to help pick her up.... 

now im just gutted and dont know what else to say so expect i would be best to say nothing.


----------



## Bunny-kins

BJP... Don't be upset hun   I don't think anyone thought you were being anything other than being a great FF'er as you always are   Like I said before in response to Sweetchillis post, sometimes when you read a post it may be interpreted differently than what you wanted it to be percieved and I know that you were being a supportive friend as you always have been   now dry your eyes *passes over a hanky to BJP* blow your nose have a cup of tea and come back to this thread with your usual chirpyness because we need FF'ers like you to keep us all going!   

I want to draw a line with this convo and get back to the positive thread that this is!  

          
      
          

Bunny xxx


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls love the new thread!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tried so bad to get on yesterday evening but couldn't.........just to let you know we got 6 eggs!!!!!!!!  Problem with Dh's sperm though they couldn't see parts moving but when they washed it they did..........so hopefully they were getting jiggy all night with my eggs!  Have to phone at 10am to find out!

Roxy and wee purple I was also in that mad waiting room yesterday!  Oh it was so hot and stuffy!  Glad to hear all is going well girls!

Hey Sweetchilli long time no hear hows things!

Hey Lychee!  Hope all is well!

Hi to the rest of ye girls!


----------



## Lychee

Hi Guys,
Well,   for me.  Yeah, I'm completely gutted.  That was 4 blastocysts since I started and a big fat 0 to show for it.  This journey is a complete and utter nightmare.  Sorry to be the bearer of more bad news.  I knew when I started spotting last Wednesday something was not right.  I'm going to call NaPro today and make an appt.  I will come back every now and again, but I may spend most of my time in the ttc naturally board.  Good luck to you all, I sincerely hope you all get your BFP's either this time or very soon.                                                                            
p.s. I love the new layout on ff---much more modern and easy to navigate!  Tried to get on last night to tell ye of my news, but they were closed for renovations.  I'm off for a cappucino---had a beautiful glass of red last night!  Bring on the bad stuff!  I've been depriving myself of life's basic pleasures for too    ing long. blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. ughhhhh. aargh! mother   ing fertility clinics.  Check out my diary if you want to read my rant about Clane ACU in Co. Kildare, ROI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NANA23

Awh Lychee
Ive just joined FF and am just so so sorry to hear your news
Having had two failed attempts myself i know how heartbreaking, frustrating and bloody unfair this journey is! Give yourself a big    and just try and take some time out to get your head around things.
Take care

xx


----------



## Lychee

Thanks Nana  ...My 2 were ICSI's as well.


----------



## sunbeam

Lychee Im so sorry for ya honey!...........totally gutted!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Glad you enjoyed your glass of vino.........spoil yourself for a while!!!!!!!!!!  This journey can be so cruel!!!!!!!!


----------



## weepurple

Awe Lychee i'm so so sorry to hear your news      this is just a horrible journey.  I wish you both the best with Napro.  Look after yourself and enjoy coffee, wine and all those lovely wee things that are nice xx

Sunbeam - fab news 6 eggs woohoo!    they had fun gettin jiggy last night   

roxy - great news on your scan, those follies are doing fab!   

Hi bunnykins, tessykins, velma, sweetchilli, BP, emak, cmac, cathy2, norma30, BJP, nana, niceday, jooles, ava and everyone else i've missed, hope ur all well.

My gonal f has been doubled to 450 and I'm praying it will help.  Have to go back tomorrow am for another scan and i guess if no improvement they will abandon the cycle.  Phoned in sick to work, and got sent home yesterday afternoon just can't function properly.  I know i should try to distract myself.  I'm sat on the sofa with hot water bottle.  I'm day 9 stimms, does anyone have any experience of a cycle similiar and managing to go on for EC?  I'd be really grateful for feedback, would help the PMA!!

thanks xx


----------



## sunbeam

My post I just typed disappeared..........hate when that happens!!!!!!!!!

Just off phone with RVH out of 6 eggs only 2 fertilised was really upset but as DH says it only takes one!!!!!!!!  Just hope they keep growing!!!!!!!

Wee purple I wouldnt worry once they have increased the gonal F you will see results!!!!!!!!!!!  Positivity girl!!!!!!!!  It is only Day 9 you have lots of time left!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weepurple

Sunbeam fab news on 2 embies     and    they keep on going, wee fighters i reckon!

Thanks for your feedback, they don't tell u much in the RFC, always in a hurry, but i understand they are very busy.  I didn't think there would be enough time for growth from now till planned EC date   

I will be positive!!! 

Thanku!! xx


----------



## Babypowder

Lychee, so sorry-I thought when you'd said about the spotting it was implantation    take care.

Sunbeam     for your two embies      .

Weepurple 450 is a huge dose and with a couple of days left       for some embies.

I know Bunny you don't want any chat about the posts but just wanted to say-think your right, things can be read and taken in different ways we've seen it on here before and I know no harm or hurt was ever ment.
I was upset by the post-but sure over with now.
Anyway    Bunny.

  Crazykate, good to see you posting and great your getting started soon-as scary as it is.

SW    hope your well and had a great     birthday yesterday   

Bjp-hope your ok-no need to be upset and as Bunny said too-keep your posts coming   

Yella    thinking away about you. 
  to everyone, i've not been on but im thinking about you all. BP.

P.s not sure about the new look FF-suppose we'll get used to it


----------



## GemmaC

Yella, I am so so sorry pet. My computer has been down so I am only getting on now - and I cant even find where you posted due to the board being changed around - but I gather from reading the posts below that things did not work out, ach I am awful sorry for you. You have been through so much.     

Weepurple, like you my dosed had to be up due to eggs being very slow to grow - I was on the drugs in total around 14 and it was a nervous - but thank God those wee eggs did grow in the end and I got six. If your scan is showing follcies which it is those drugs should hopefully do the trick. all the very best for tommorrows scan.

Lychee, I am so sorry to here your news, its so hard.


----------



## cMac

Morning ladies!

So sorry Lychee, I hope that you find the love and courage that you need to continue, its a difficult journey.

Weepurple, I havent done a cycle before but I'm sure there is still time to lay the golden eggie, lets hope those bad boys keep powering up!

Sunbeam, DH is right it only takes one   

Hope the reat of you are having a good day


----------



## yellazippy

Lychee im so very sorry to read your news...its such a cruel position nature has put us all in take the time to grieve hun    

Weepurple   the fact you are showing follies is really    as Gemma said they really can go on to produce the eggs you need

Keep your chin up its definitely not over and all the best for tomorrows scan i`ll be keeping you in my    

Gemma hi mrs great to hear from you and thanks for your kind words it means alot    

Sunbeam brilliant news you`ve got 2 lovely embies to put back all the best for ET     

Crazy kate its great to see you back i    this is your time hun you`ve been through so much in the last year    

BP i`m thinking of you hunny    all is ok    

Nana welcome to the board i hope you enjoy the craic and support of all the ladies they`re a super bunch   

Bunny hello i hope all is well with you   

Girls there are too many to mention by name but i want to give you all a massive   for all the kind words and support it truely helps to have others who understand so thankyou all again from the bottom of my heart   


They say it never rains but it pours so wait til you hear my latest crisis ......

I jumped out of bed on monday morning and my back made the most awful click and my legs went from under me

Thank goodness my DP was there so he got me into bed but i was in agony    

To cut a long story short DP had to get an ambulance and as i couldn`t even sit up the had to strap me to a stretcher and man handle me over the bannister and down the stairs   

They tried tramadol IV then voltarol and eventually it took 2 jabs of morphine to ease the pain    

So im now stuck in bed and we`ve booked to go away on friday for 5 days which now looks scuppered    

My wee sis then said " oh things always happen in threes i wonder whats next" her bedside manner needs improving eh   

So i`ll be on torturing you all every day so keep the craic coming oh and if LX & SW can maybe send a hot bod my way that would be great


----------



## Lychee

OMG Yella- That sounds horrific!  Did they figure out why your back went wonky?  So sorry to hear about your hols.  You never know, it may be better by then.  Fingers crossed. x


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex Who did it the old fashioned way by "bonking the life" out of Mr Hex







OTD - 09 Apr
















BJP2008 DR - 01 Mar Stimms - 19 Mar EC -31 Mar ET - 02 Apr OTD - 16 Apr
















Babypowder DR - 25 Feb Stimms - 25 Mar EC - 05 Apr ET - 08 Apr OTD -22 Apr
















Ava2 DR - ?? Stimms - n/a EC- n/a FET - 13 Apr OTD - 27 Apr
















Norma30 DR - 02 Mar Stimms - 01 Apr EC - 13 Apr ET - -- OTD - -- No Fertilization









Lychee DR - 11 Mar Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 22 Apr OTD - 04 May  

Yellazippy DR- 05 Mar Stimms - 05 Apr EC - 19 Apr ET - 22 Apr OTD - 06 May
















Lolly123 DR - ?? Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - ?? OTD - ??

Sunbeam DR - ?? Stimms - 20 Apr EC - 04 May ET - 09 May OTD - 21 May

Tessykins DR - 14 Mar Stimms - n/a EC- n/a FET - 12 May OTD - 26 May

Weepurple DR - 11 Apr Stimms - 27 Apr EC - 11 May ET - 14 May OTD - 28 May

Velma DR - 26 Mar Stimms - 30 Apr EC - 12 May ET - 15 May OTD - 29 May

Niceday DR - 29 Mar Stimms - 10 May EC - 24 May ET - 27 May OTD - 10 June

DC8 DR - 24 Apr Stimms - 13 May EC - 26 May ET - 29 May OTD - 12 June

Cathy2 DR- 05 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 10 June OTD - 24 June

MissE DR - 09 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 15 June OTD - 29 June

Sparty. DR - 01 May Stimms - 01 June EC - 15 June ET - 18 June OTD - 02 July


----------



## Bunny-kins

Oooo loving the new layout. So much easier than before! 

Lychee...So so sorry to hear your news huni, It's so heartbreakingly unfair sometimes. I really hope that you get the answers from your appointment at NaPro and that it will give you the strength to give it another try. But for now you need to get your head around it all and spend some quality time with your lovely man. Sending you lots of  to you hun xxx

WeePurple...  that your little follies will have a growth spurt, with all that extra Gonal F it's bound to make them spring into action. Sending lots of      to you 

Hi Babypowder... No that's fine hun, you are entitled to respond to the posts just didn't want it to go on and on IYKWIM. I'm glad you're OK about it though  Lets get back to normal eh! How are you doing? I hope you are OK hun 

Hi Sunbeam! That's fantastic news about your 2 embies. i know you probably felt upset when you heard 4 of them didn't make it but as your DH says it only takes one! I'm sending you a bucket full of  and hope that they grow to be big and strong for Mummy and Daddy!  

Nana welcome to the board  I hope you've managed to navigate yourself around the boards. If you need any help please let me know. So sorry to hear about your 2 failed treatments  It's such a hard journey, but i hope now that you've found FF that you will gain the support to carry on with your next treatment. Everyone is so lovely here and actually know where you are coming from. It's been a godsend for me. Soon you'll become a FF addict! 

Yella... Bloomin' hell, you poor thing!  Ouch, that sounds nasty, I pulled my back out a few years ago so I can sympathise with the pain. You sound cheerful though...The Morphine must be great stuff!  Well I hope there isn't a third thing to happen, I'd hate to think what it would be  so i hope it's something small like a stub of the toe or something!  to cheer you up i'm sending you a doctor to tend to your every needs   










Big hellos to everyone else  and lots of bunny hugs too  

Bunny xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Honest to god Lychee if you didn`t laugh you`d cry it was so comical when we thought about it later    

I have slipped discs apparently but all i can do is rest when it happens   its the 2nd time in 2 months though so im a bit freaked


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone today?

Lychee i'm so sorry to hear your news hun. Take some time for yourselves. Good luck on the NaPro journey.    

Sunbeam that is great that you got 2 lovely embies. Definitely wee fighters and like your DH says it only takes one. I like his positivity.     all goes well for et.

Oh yella you poor thing. That sounds horrific. Make sure you get plenty of rest and i hope it feels better soon.    

Wee purple sending you loads of      for the next scan. Hoping those follies have grown and have lots of lovely eggies.

BP and BJP thinking of you lovely ladies.    

A big hi to everyone else looking in. There are so many to mention but i'm thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## yellazippy

Oh yes thats what im talking about Bunny between him and my quality street that should keep a smile on my face


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thought you might like that!!    If only you get doctors like that eh...then going to the hospital won't be so bad!     Rest up and enjoy those Quality streets!


----------



## JK32

Girls I'm soooo excited I can now post in work!!!!! Think its this whole new layout - cant do smileys but sure!!! Yeah!!!

Lychee first of all sooo sorry to hear your news - though that the fact af hadnt come was a good sign.. FF is just so cruel!! take timeout to yourself and DH and treat yourselves - its tough old going!!! x

Yella - My goodness!!! Never a dull moment with you hey!!! Hope your ok now and doped up to the eyeballs!! DH had slipped disc before and i can tell you its not funny!! Very painfall.. Thinking of you xx

Weepurple - just you rest up and keep that hot water bottle strapped to you!!! Really hope you have good news tomorrow!!

MissE  - Looking forward to the meeting tonight and meeting some of you girls feels like im 'coming out' lol - looking forward to the buns you are bringing more though lol!!

Sunbeam - well done on getting 2!!! I know your feeling disappointed but its quality over quantity!!! Hoep they are getting jiggy as we speak...

welcome to the board Nana - you will get great advice and lots of craic here 

big hello to BP, BJP, Niceday, GemmaC, Emak, Sunbeam, Norma, Bunny-kins, Crazykate, Ava2,Tessykins, Velma, Sparty - sorry to all the rest of the girls so many to mention..

better get back to work
jk xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls


Oh Yella you poor thing how sore!!!!!!!!!!!! How are you feeling now?  Get plenty of good physio!!!!!!!!!


Thanks girls fir all your lovely wishes.........i hope these wee fighters will be strong!!!!!!!


Hi Nana you are very welcome you will meet lots of great friends on here!!!!!


Bunnykins love the picyure he is the double of my DH..........I wish!!!!!!!


JK hope you are still doing lots of work and that you are not too distracted by us!!!!!!!


Hi to all just popping out will chat later!!!!!!!!!!


Sunbeamxxxxxxxx


----------



## Velma

Hi Guys,

yellazippy - so sorry to hear your back is wrecked at the mo, hope it's feeling better soon. Fingers are crossed you get on hols - i'm sure you could really do with it now! 

Sunbeam keeping all crossed for you, i know you are dissappointed as any of us would be but there is still plenty to hope for - will    one of these is your wee miracle!
Lychee - so gutted for you - sorry your news isnt good -    I hope you get your appointment soon.
Weepurple - hoping the upped dose does the trick for you honey! Good luck tomorrow.

I had my 1st scan today - got a shock when they said it was going to be internal (stupidly i never even thought) and i find it so sore to have a smear or anything - but it turned out it was grand. Scan showed all seemed to be fine, but they have brought forward my next scan to fri instead on mon as i am sore, finding it sore to walk and sit at times, bloated and have nausea. Anyone else feeling like this?

Velma x


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls


Lychee so sorry to hear your news you take care.  



Yella you been jumping off the wardrobe again?  Take it easy girl and get well soon.


JK32 looking forward to meeting you tonight.  See you MissE and BJP as well.  Having acu before the meeting so hopefully wont be too late. 


Can you take antihistamines during treatment the ole hayfever is starting to kick in.


Love the new layout its fab.  Talk to you all later.


Lx


----------



## roxy121

hey ladies 
    
    wow i love the new lay out   
    
    well im due in at 9am 2mrw for egg collection im really really nervous   going to head to the cinema to take my mind of it all
    
    lychee    so sorry xx

and yella oh dear that sounds so painful take care and let hubby look after you   
  
     for all 
  
  Roxy


----------



## Ladyhex

Oh yella, sorry to hear about your back hun      ur a strong woman !!!

Sorry its me post here i went for my booking appt today and its all good im 9+1 cant believe it     it all goes good !!
due 7/12/10


----------



## cathy2

Evening ladies 

Lychee im so gutted for u    its so heartbreaking    good luck with napro

Weepurple i     u get good news at ur scan tomorrow and ur ec goes ahead     

Sunbeam huge    on ur super duper embies    

Yella hope ur feeling better soon    

Velma omg i hate it when u get a shock like that    especially when the lady garden needs mowed     .
Its good they keeping an eye on you hope u feeling better soon 

Niceday not sure abt antihistamines during tx    

Roxy121 good luck for the morning u will be fine dont forget u can ask for gas and air if u really nervous thats wat i did and its brill i didnt feel a thing     

Ladyhex huge congratulations to u both u must be on cloud 9 how fantastic 

A big    to BJP2008, Bunnykins, NANA23, Babypowder, Gemmac, cMac, MissE, JK32, Sweetchilli, CrazyKate, and everyone else sorry there is so many to remember.


cathyxx


----------



## MissE

LX that is fantastic news hun. I'm so pleased for you, i'm sure you and dh are on   . Really hope you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy, and such a lovely due date. Your wee xmas miralce.   

Roxy that is great news hun. Try not to worry,sending loads of      for lots of lovely healthy eggies. A wee night out will do you the world of good.

Niceday, JK and BJP looking forward to the meeting tonight. See you there.

A big hi to everyone. Hope you are all having a nice day.

Emma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Cathy, How are you doing hun?

Hi Ladyhex... Awww that's wonderful news hun so pleased everything is OK and 9 weeks already! Miracles do happen!!    

Hi Roxy... Good luck for E/C tomorrow huni    sending you lots of      that you get a good crop!  Let us know how you get on   

Hi Niceday... mmmm not sure about that one    my clinic is going to put me on Burserelin injections instead of the sniffer during D/R due to my severe hayfever.  They didn't say anything about not being able to take antihistermines.  I'd check with the clinic and see what they say.  I hope you can, I can't cope with the hayfever season without them!!! Let me know what they hun, i'd be interested to know myself!   

Hi Velma... I know what you mean when you get a surprise "dildocam" experience.  I always make sure the grass is mowed in the lady garden before any kind of gynae/fert appointment because i'd die of shame!!    They use that for the early PG scan too (just so you know for a couple of months time    ) Good luck with your scan on Friday.  I hope the soreness eases up a bit for you   

Hi Sunbeam...I wouldn't let my DH out of the house if he looked like that!    the models probably gay...oh well it's good to daydream!   

Yey JK!   you can now skive off work and come onto your favorite website!   


Big hellos to everyone else! Enjoy your evening i'm having an early night I think, really tired for some unknown reason, can't keep my eyes open! nite nite girls   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Lx         fantastic, love the pic   

Roxy enjoy the cinema and good luck for the morning       

Girls enjoy your meeting-wish I was getting some of MissE's buns   

Yella    your poor back-im sure your up the walls worrying about your disc's, rest up   

Big    to everyone.


----------



## cathy2

Bunnykins im good thanks, altough have a head cold    sitting here with a vicks inhaler shoved up my nose just keep switching nostrils    
I think ur lucky to be on injections rather than spray, at least its done with in the morning, i find it hard at times to remember the spray   


Hope everyone is having a lovely evening
cathyxx


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls, flip I was having withdrawal symptoms cos couldn't get on last night!!  A lot has happened in a day or so.

Lychee, I am very sorry about your news - sending you big    

Yella, poor you!  I hope you feel better soon - get those quality street into ya!

Sunbeam - sending loads of      for  your two wee embies

Wee Purp -     your increased dose will do the job

LX, yeehaa!! Congratulations missus!  That's great news.

Roxy - all the best for tomorrow   for lots of eggies

Big hello to everyone else - BP, BJP, ava - hope you girls are all doing well  

Misse - how's your dad?  Not going to meeting tonight (big chicken!)  But actually do have excuse - sis's wedding on sat and we're all up to our eyes getting things ready and I really am totally wrecked.  Have a lot ahead of me - bday tomorrow (   don't wanna get any older!), scan on Fri  (will know then if fet is going ahead on Wed  ) and wedding on Sat!  Oh, and I'm up to my eyeballs with work   Sometimes I feel like going and hiding in a hole!

Really like the new layout - very easy on the eye.


----------



## cathy2

Girls i need help im trying to put up a ticker but cant do ive got ticker done but dont know how to put it on can anyone help please     

thanks cathyxx


----------



## Tessykins

Niceday and Bunny, i'm currently taking the anti-hist loratadine (10mg every other day).  I get hayfever too but I've had an skin itch since last summer and the only thing curing it is this tablet.  My GP doesn't know what it is.  Anyway, I told the rfc about it and they simply noted it down - they didn't tell me to stop taking it and I didn't offer to stop cos the itch would drive me mad otherwise.  It's always in the back of my mind that I'm taking it andwould prefer not to as it's so close to my fet, but as I wasn't told to stop, I guess I'll keep taking it.

I did go on the 'ask a pharamacist' thread with the same question and she said that it should be ok taking an anti-hist - she mentioned three that are prescribed during pregnancy (loratadine being one of them - can't remember the others but if you go to the thread you should fine them).

I am going to try and hold off taking them during my 2ww (please God I get this far  ), but having an itch and hayfever is pretty miserable


----------



## Tessykins

Cathy, I've only just learnt myself so hope the info i give you is right (correct me if i'm wrong girls).  What you do is, once you've created the ticker, copy the bb? code (it says on it for fertility friends etc) and paste it in the signature section of your profile.  I think that's it - I'm really cr*p at techy things - hope it works or I'll be


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thank you Tessykins, phew.. I couldn't go through the hayfever season without it.  Summer can be miserable for a hayfever sufferer   

Cathy... when you've finished your ticker you need to copy all of the code in the box marked BB/code. After you do that you can paste it in your signature box. (go to profile, forum profile then you'll see your signature box)

Hope this helps...let me know if you need help with it I can PM you more detailed instructions!

Bunny xxx


----------



## cathy2

Woohoo thanks girls totally dont know how i done that lol    

thanks just need to update signiture now 


cathyxx


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Girls

Cathy love your ticker!!!!!!!!!!

Roxy all the best for am............hope your enjoy the movies!!!!!!!

Tessykins know what you mean I was dying to get on last pm and kept trying and then couldn't wait as soon as I got up this am to get on!

Velma doesn't your dignity just go out the window when it comes to baby making!

Wee purple good luck for am scan!!!!!!

Hope ya enjoyed the meeting Misse, BJP, JK and Niceday..........what do they talk about?

Ladyhex congrats on your scan!!!!!

Chat in am SBxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparty

Lychee - so sorry pet    take care of yourself and dh
Yella, ach mrs, take care and hope u do get ur few days away   
Sunbeam -     for ur 2 wee embies
Roxy good luck for tomorrow    
LX, Great news    congrats mrs
Weepurple      the higher dose does the trick
Welcome Nana    
Cathy, your ticker is lookin good
Tessy- what a busy weekend you have, have fun
Bunny lovin the doctor - enjoy your early night
Niceday, BJP and MissE have a lovely time together tonight and enjoy the buns   
Ah velma     hate it when they spring a get ur pants off - great you have first scan over and know what they expect from now on
Big hello to BP,Crazykate, JK, DC8, Lolly, Norma, Sparkleheart, Emak, Ava, Gemma and Sweetchilli


----------



## Velma

Hey girls,

Bunny - you are some craic!! but so true it was indeed the dildo cam    , i was more worried about the pain to be honest didn't even think about the lady garden   , yeah subeam dignity is long gone   . Sparty will definately know what to expect next time and Bunny will be prepared for my early preg scan    Yeah am glad the are gonna keep an eye on it Cathy.
Roxy - All the best for tomorrow honey    

weepurple - hoping all goes to plan tomorrow and you get to tues honey!

Velma x


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls


just to let you know we had a great time at the meeting last night.  Debbie Lutton the Chief Embryologist from the RFC was there to give the group information adn there was also time for questions and answers.  It was really useful and she was really nice.  There was a huge crowd at the group the most I have ever seen and BJP and another girl announced their BFP's which was really lovely. Yeah and it was great to finally meet JK32! S o all you chickens out there show your face at the next meeting dont be shy!

LX congrats on your due date. 


Tessykins thanks for the information about the antihistamines, I think I will try and hold out for another wee while.ody


Good Luck to everybody I cant keep up.  Whenever I get off work I promise to be a better FF'r.


Lx


----------



## weepurple

Good Morning Ladies!  

Thank you all for your good luck wishes, I really appreciate your support, ur all great!  Just back from scan and have one on left side and 2 on the right, womb lining is thickening nicely.  Not a great number but I'm so chuffed as I was expecting the cycle to be abandoned.  Quality over quantity       They're keeping me on 450 gonal f and back Sun or another scan.

Velma - i am best friends with dildo cam, have had 3 this week     Hope you're keeping well huni, it's tomorrow isn't it you're back up?  Good luck, hope you're taking things easy.

Yella - how awful for you, I hope you are feeling a wee bit better today and resting up well.  Umm quality street are my fav! 

Hi to everyone else!

DF is taking me out for brekkie so I'll be back on later for a proper catch.  

Thanks again girls for keeping me sane and being so supportive xxxx


----------



## niceday1971

Well dojne wee purple keep up the good work.


LX


----------



## JK32

Great news Weepurple!! Keep that hotwater bottle going and by Sunday i'd say there could be one or tow more - just shows you to never give up hope x

Meeting last night was great girls - I would really recommend anyone to go - I was dreading it but was great to meet MissE, Niceday and BJP very hard to stop myself from using their 'codenames' lol!! its worth going for MissE's buns if nothing else - Yummy!! I even took some home!! Oh by the way MissE DH loved the proffiterole!!!! 

LX that is fantastic news!!! Im sure you still cant believe it!!

Big hi to everyone else girls havent time to do proper personals... In work and totally dosed with the cold :-(

Chat later
Jk xxx


----------



## ava2

Hi Everybody,lychee i am so so sorry,as everyone says this if is so cruel,   

I just nipped into say hi to all those in the middle of treatment,sending some PMA your way.

Finding the waiting for the scan incredibly difficult but dont want to moan to much,sometimes i come on here and read so many positive stories and other times i shudder,
sorry for the mememe post.

Well, im gonna pick myself up now,go out and vote,why i dont really know as they are a bunch of eeijits anyways,but i always think of those who fought to get women the vote and thats why i go.

Please pay no attention to me today,think im going a bit gaga   

TTFN

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Velma

weepurple - am so delighted, i know you would have been so dissappointed it that was the end so i am so glad there is progress. I know you are still abit low about the number but i hope that gets boosted in time and also remember that only a couple of high quality ones would be better than loads of low quality ones!! I am     for you honey!! Yip i'm back tomorrow!! Nearly wet myself about your new best friend - glad you clarified it's only cause you were in there 3 times this week LOL

Velma x


----------



## Lychee

Hi Girls,  thanks for all of your kind messages.  I think I'm going to take a break from this board for a while.  I got word from NaPro yesterday that my husband's sperm is ok to go ahead with treatment (makes me wonder why my clinic insisted on doing ICSI?)  They were a bit worried when I told them over the phone about ICSI.  Apparently, the sperm has to be fairly ok to work with Napro.  (duh! right?!)  Well, I'm on the waiting list and should get the appt in the next few months.  I'm to start charting my am temps (back to that old drawing board again...I've been doing it off/on since '07, but am relieved to be finally getting professional help with it.  So, best of luck to all you lovely ladies...Wouldn't it be ironic if I get pregnant naturally after all this ART stuff?    Sometimes I think I was rushed into IVF unnecessarily?  Time will tell.  Peace out y'all.


----------



## Velma

Lychee,

Will be hoping that irony kicks in honey!! That would be great and it has happened others!

Take care of yourself and wishing you load of happiness and baby dust for your future.

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hows everyone?
JK it was lovely to meet you last night, hopefully it was beneficial to you. 
Niceday and BJP lovely to see you again. Thought the meeting was really good, the embryologist was really nice and answered a lot of questions.

Lychee thats great that you are on the list and that dhs sperm is ok to go ahead. Really hoping it all works out for you hun. Take care.

Wee purple that is great news about the follies. Hopefully the next one will show more progress but like the other ladies say it is all about quality.     

Velma hope all goes well tomorrow. I'm sure you were shocked when they sprang internal scan on you. You'll get the hang of the scan, by the time you are done you'll be an expert. I've had more than i care to remember. 

BP and ava hope you are keeping ok. Thinking of you.

Yella how are you hun. Hope the back is a bit better today. Just take it easy.  

Tessy how are you getting on with things? Hope there are no major side effects from the hrt.

Roxy how did you get on today. Hope all went well.

A big hi to everyone else jelly, sparty, bunny, wee emma, norma, bunty, cathy, LX, emak, sunbeam, DC8, sparkleheart and anyone else i've missed.

Just in from work, totally fed up. Going to go for a chinese cos i can't be bothered cooking.

Emma xx


----------



## roxy121

hi girls

quick message as im very sore and tired but all in all rfc where great and it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be thanks everyone for your kind messages    

got 5 very health eggs and dh sample good so fingers crossed for 2mrw nervous now bout that gosh it never ends   

  to all

Roxy cc


----------



## MissE

Roxy that is great news. Hoping your eggies and dh sperm get down and dirty tonight. Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.     

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Well done Roxy hope it's great news tomorrow! Rest up and take it easy tonight!  What is the layout, do they analyse the sperm and let you know while you are still there?? I have no idea. Hope you feel more comfortable tomorrow!

Velma x


----------



## cMac

I thought I had posted earlier today but I obviously didnt and now I cant really remember what I was going to say...  

Great that your EC went well Roxy, here to a few nice embies tomorrow.

Weepurple, looks like its heading the right way, keep talking to your ovaries, keep them awake all night to fire up some more follies!

I voted today for the first time in my life - I'm 35, isn't that shameful!!


----------



## weepurple

Roxy well done on 5 five eggies    they are gettin jiggy tonight.  Rest up and hope ur feelin less sore tomorrow   

Velma good luck for tomorrow hope all goes well for u     say hi to my new best friend lol   

cMac i wasn't gona bother voting but i did in the end, my concense (sp) got the better of me   

MissE just right have a wee break, hope u enjoyed ur chinese   

Yella hope ur doing ok?   

JK32 sorry to hear ur loaded with the cold, hope ur feelin better soon   

Lychee good luck with napro, hope it goes well for u both    

Ava, BP, BJP hope u and wee bumps are all doing well   

Hi to everyone else!!

weepurple xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, how you all doing?  Just back from dinner and getting ready for bed, but I'm all excited about the election results (I know, I'm a major nerd!) and I'll probably sit up for a while to see what's happening.

Well, I'm for the rfc tomorrow morning for scan to see how womb lining is doing - we'll be told tomorrow if fet will be going ahead on Wed        .  I really don't think I can wait much longer  


Well done Roxy and best wishes for tomorrow.

Glad things are starting to move for you wee purple   that they'll continue to grow for you.

Misse, hrt not too bad - I haven't turned into the raving lunatic I thought I would, just fell really tired at night time.

Well girls, I'll try and get on tomorrow night to let you know the outcome of scan, but we've visitors staying for thewedding on saturdayso I doubt I'll be on much over the weekend - best wishes to you all


----------



## MissE

Tessy just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow. Hope the lining is lovely and thick so that ET goes ahead on Wednesday.     

Hope you have a lovely time at the wedding.

Emma xx


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex Who did it the old fashioned way by "bonking the life" out of Mr Hex







OTD - 09 Apr
















BJP2008 DR - 01 Mar Stimms - 19 Mar EC -31 Mar ET - 02 Apr OTD - 16 Apr
















Babypowder DR - 25 Feb Stimms - 25 Mar EC - 05 Apr ET - 08 Apr OTD -22 Apr
















Ava2 DR - ?? Stimms - n/a EC- n/a FET - 13 Apr OTD - 27 Apr
















Norma30 DR - 02 Mar Stimms - 01 Apr EC - 13 Apr ET - -- OTD - -- No Fertilization









Lychee DR - 11 Mar Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 22 Apr OTD - 04 May
















Yellazippy DR- 05 Mar Stimms - 05 Apr EC - 19 Apr ET - 22 Apr OTD - 06 May
















Lolly123 DR - ?? Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - ?? OTD - ??

Sunbeam DR - ?? Stimms - 20 Apr EC - 04 May ET - 09 May OTD - 21 May

Tessykins DR - 14 Mar Stimms - n/a EC- n/a FET - 12 May OTD - 26 May

Weepurple DR - 11 Apr Stimms - 27 Apr EC - 11 May ET - 14 May OTD - 28 May

Velma DR - 26 Mar Stimms - 30 Apr EC - 12 May ET - 15 May OTD - 29 May

Niceday DR - 29 Mar Stimms - 10 May EC - 24 May ET - 27 May OTD - 10 June

DC8 DR - 24 Apr Stimms - 13 May EC - 26 May ET - 29 May OTD - 12 June

Cathy2 DR- 05 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 10 June OTD - 24 June

MissE DR - 09 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 15 June OTD - 29 June

Sparty. DR - 01 May Stimms - 01 June EC - 15 June ET - 18 June OTD - 02 July


----------



## yellazippy

Evening Ladies

Roxy a huge congrats on your 5 embies    for great fertilization tonight

Wee purple its sounding really    for you keep the PMA going girl    

Hi to everyone else...my back has improved enough to get on a plane with help from a wheelchair if needs be    

Will be back on wednesday so lots of    for those with EC & ET in 

the next few days    

Take care

Yella xx


----------



## Jomag

Hi BabyPowder

I havent been on this site for months and now that I am off work I thought I would nip on quickly to see how everyone was doing.  Not sure if you remember me, we both had failed cycles around the same time last year.

I was so pleased to see you had got a BFP, but am cautious of congratulating you as you seem a bit concerned at the moment.  I really hope that everything is ok and that your 7 week scan gets here quickly and confirms that your little bean is well and truly on board.

We had 3 failed attempts and then fell pregnant naturally, just as we were about to start our NHS cycle. I am due 29th May.  There is always hope, as I was told eleven years ago that it was highly unlikely it would ever happen.  

I am really hoping you come back with some fantastic news.

Jo


----------



## roxy121

morning everyone

4 made it through the night but only 1fertilized but its a healthy one so im happy im young im healthy and god damn it it is going to work i have faith it only takes one girls just one so    and   . (alhtough when she told me over the phone i have to say it was like a kick in the teeth me and dh went quiet until it sunk in)

so 10.45 on sunday they will be going back to there new nest     

wee purple thats great news see a little prayer and a little    works i wish u good luck for your scan xx

waiting on dh getting me brekkie


----------



## Velma

Hey Jomag, oh thats the kinda hope everyone wants to hear - wishing you well for the remainder and the birth   

Yella - so glad your back has improved a bit and you are managing to get away!! Hope you have a great time - treat yourself well!!   

Tessykins - hope the scan went good today - maybe you were around when i was there!

weepurple - got up close and personal with you mate   . I dont want to be insensitive to you at the moment so i hope you dont mind me posting about my scan.

Had my scan and there is plenty happening about 12 on one ovary and somewhere around the same on other, they are at 11mm at the mo so they took bloods and i'm not to take my injection today til i get the results (this afternoon) they will let me know then whether they want me back on sunday for a scan. I have no idea of what number people generally have at this stage - so information would be greatly appreciated - i'm really hoping i'm not going to be a OHSS one. I am still sore and feel swollen but i think it is my womb.

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Roxy       love your positivity, lots of girls on here have got pg with one-its all it takes, roll on Sunday


----------



## Babypowder

Jomag   

Of course I remember you, so your off on Mat leave, bet you can't wait to meet your wee miracle after all this time   

My scan is another 2wks away-I know you have the EPU but don't want to go down that route-in a way im scared incase its all over, I've had some pink, then a few days later some brown staining (has all stopped now   ) alot of girls get it and their fine, and alot get it and their not    so now its just a waiting game-but sure we're experts on here for waiting, my stork has been coming for 5yrs   

Lots of    and best wishes for the birth, do let me know how it all went and how baby is    BP x


----------



## Babypowder

Velma that sounds like a great crop     I think you doing very well at this stage-not sure about OHSS as i've never had it, but great their moinitoring you with bloods and holding off your dose-I dropped doses both cycles and think that does help avoid going too far.


----------



## roxy121

babypowder its all about     i am the most negative person but i read a book called the secret and now i just see the positive side and i know something will come of this may it be a learning process or that my dreams come true    i am staying   .


----------



## Velma

Thanks for the info Babypowder - it really helps to know about the dropping the dosage etc. I hope things go well for you in your scan - it's a long old wait when your worried but everythings crossed for you!   

Roxy i know it must be disappointing but you have a great attitude and i'm hoping great things will come! Good luck on the next stage!

Velma x


----------



## Velma

Roxy - i read that too and have to say am trying my hardest to look at everything positively  this really is our time honey!! 

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Velma i'm so delighted for you huni, super scan!! glad my wee friend is doing well lol     u are not insensitive at all    This journey is a rollercoaster and so different for all of us, I love reading readin positive posts and good news, helps my pma!!  Hope ur looking after yourself and taking things easy   
I did myself an angel card reading the other night and it told me the worst is behind me and I really hope so        I know it's not everyone's cup of tea but it helps me and what will be will be    i'm takin each day as it comes.  I haven't got around to reading the secret but I get the jist.  Have to say being off work is chilling me out, my boss and colleagues know all about my tx and are fab and very supportive.  I've also got really great family and friends, they're all praying like mad!

Roxy as the others said it only takes one and this will be your time     keep ur chin up missus   

Jomag huge congrats on your pg   

BP    that everything goes well and thinking of u   

Yella glad ur feelin better, hope you have a great wee break   

Tessykins hope all goes well today and have a great time at the wedding tomorrow!  I love weddings just haven't got around to having my own yet   

Hello to everyone else, happy Friday!!!   

weepurple xx


----------



## Velma

Thanks weepurple    great about the angel card reading. That sounds very interesting! Well i know everyone has different views on thing but hey anything that work for you is a good thing!! It's great to see some more positivity on here, i think its been a hard run for a lot of people recently    to you all!

Glad to hear your off and chilling out. I am so glad to see the end of the week  just feeling wrecked haven't been sleeping so well and have sore throat maybe just from being run down/meds ha ha - think i found the DR far easier. Glad to hear you have plenty of support, i have to say i am so glad that i cracked and all came out with my sister as things are now far better with my family being more supportive and my friends have also been super.

Hope everyone is doing well today. Cathy hope your getting on ok on DR.

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Velma my sleeping is rubbish too but i'm an insomniac anyway!  Easier said than done but just try to relax as much as possible, take it easy this weekend and be good to yourself    I've been told if u have trouble sleeping even if u take time out to relax it can help a bit.  When u think about the amount of drugs pumped into us it's no wonder we feel a bit out of sorts!  I'm a bit 'airy fairy' as I call myself as I love tarot, angels, astrology etc.

Right im off to raid the fridge for something nice    

weepurple xx


----------



## Velma

Aye i am just gonna chillax this weekend and watch movies  such an excuse to be lazy as if i need one   
Oh it all sounds great   I dont do any of those myself but think there fasinating. You mentioned Airy - is anyone else like an air head these days?? My memory is shot i think i'm starting to lose my facilities i was doing a dodgy smile to someone else yesterday thinking it was a friend - he must have thought i was a real weirdo. Normally i am challenged but this is beyond that!! so far am blaming the meds   

Mmmm lunch - i fancy pigging out but will probably be a sandwich my treat myself later    Enjoy.

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,
Roxy i love the positivity hun. It only takes one and hopefully this wee one is a real fighter.      Keep your chin up.

Velma that is a fab count. Make sure you drink plenty of water over the next few days (2L a day). I had 18-20 follies on each side and got a large egg count. The drinking will help you and hopefully prevent ohss. Make sure you take it easy and get plenty of rest and remember elasticated waist trousers.... so comfy.

BP how are you hun? Thinking of you and      that all goes well for you.

Tessy hope all went well today at your scan. Have a lovely weekend.

Wee purple how are you holding up. Sending loads of      your way. All this talk of yummy things is making me want a big bar of choccie. Not going to happen cos i have patients sitting outside waiting to be seen.  

A big hi to everyone else looking in. catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## sunbeam

hey girls 

Great news Velma!

Roxy that is brilliant news and as my DH says it only takes one!!!!!!!!!!!

Wee purple thats great all is looking up for us now!!!!!!!

Hi Misse hows u?

Jomag great to hear from you..........congrats on pregnancy!!!!!!!

Hey babypowder hows things?

BJP hows u?

Well news is had ET this am 2 embies transferred back to the mother ship and 1x 8 cell grade B and the other 1x 2 cell grade A.  So feeling positive now!


chat soon sunbeam!


----------



## EmerG

Hi ladies, 

I'm a terrible lurker as I can't really get to post on here at work or at home at the minute but I do come on regularly for a nosy to see how you are all doing. 

Can I be a really cheeky lurker and ask a question? I'm currently on my 2ww after ICSI, due to test next Thursday. I had a successful cycle of ICSI nearly 2 years ago and by this stage in my 2ww I was having stomach cramps and a lot of (.)(.) pain but I'm not experiencing any of that this time. In theory I know that each cycle is different and everyone's personal reaction to the cyclogest is different but its the lack of boob pain that is concerning me - has anyone got a BFP without feeling any (.)(.) pain during the 2ww? 

thanks girls!


----------



## Velma

Hi EmerG - sorry i have no experience so cant enlighten you - but hope you get your BFP   

Thats great sunbeam you officially on your 2WW - Alls crossed    
Emma thanks for the advise - i know you had to wait so really glad you posted to let me know what your senario was like as i havent a clue of whats expected or normal. Some days could definately do with the elasticated waist LOL.

Thanks for all the help!   

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Velma glad i could be of some help.    it all goes ok.

Emer again sorry i have no experience but hope some of the other girls can help you out.    Really hope you get your BFP.

Sunbeam that is great news. Congrats on being . Hope all goes well for your 2ww.
I'm good thanks. Hoping to get out of work soon then going home to dig my garden. Starting spray again on Sunday, glad to be back on this crazy train.

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hey girls

Sunbeam you're 

Congratulations!!

Roxy - here's to one sticky embie - good luck  

Velma - sounds good -as misse said, drink plenty of water. I can't remember my follicle count on each ovary before e/c, but I do remember feeling massive and very uncomfortable, even when walking. I got a good crop of eggs but didn't get ohss, thank God   it all goes well for you.

Wee purple, not long now hun, here's to a good crop for you too   

Misse, glad to hear that you're starting to get the show on the road on Sunday - sending you  for a successful fet - you've had a long wait too pet.

Well, good news for me - lining is a good 8mm so fet planned for Wed (thank you God). So that's one more hurdle over, now I've a new worry - my wee embies thawing properly  I need loads of        that all goes well for them. I know I've a good wee crop but I hope they do well. Have to phone on Tue evening to see how thawing is going and again on Wed morn to confirm the et time. So I'm gonna remain positive ang glue Zita West to my ear over the coming days 

Hope you're all doing well girls - BP, BJP and Ava, sending you  and  for the upcoming scans.

Helloe to everyone else, have a great weekend


----------



## Tessykins

Velma, what time were you there at?  I was there at the ungodly hour of 7.45, had a work meeting in belfast at 10 so had to hang around for two hours as there was no point going home again - flippin cream crackered now!

Emer, I'm sorry that I can't answer you're question, but I'm sending you some    and    for another bfp.


----------



## sunbeam

hey girls thank for all the good wishes!

Tessykins great about the lining.........dont panic about the thaw.  We had FET in Nov and we had 3x B 8 cell embies.  In the past my Dhs sperm did not thaw well so I was in an awful way with worry as I thought the embies would not also.  However all 3 did and we were delighted so yours will honey........PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sunbeam


----------



## sunbeam

Girls has anyone heard from DC8 hope all is ok!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissE

Tessy that is fab news hun. Sending loads of       for et on wednesday. I'm sure you are relieved that it has finallyarrived_._ I know how you feel about the thaw but try to remain positive, they have been waiting for this moment when they get to meet mummy again. 

Sunbeam i haven't heard from DC8 in a few days. DC8 hun if you are looking in hope you are ok.  

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## sunbeam

Misse I have missed DC8 in the last few days...............hope to see her on soon!

A very good night to ya misse and will chat to ya all tomorrow!


----------



## Velma

*Tessykins i was there for 8. Maybe or paths crossed  Great to hear about the lining honey - hope the thaw goes well!   Wed wont be that long away now  I am due to go for another scan tomorrow, was told to take my injection yesterday and today so that is probably a good sign regarding the blood tests.
Velma x
*


----------



## roxy121

ladies 

anyone out there been through egg retrieval before as im not in good shape today dont know what to do when i walk i have pain feels like a stitch ive had since thursday but woke up this morning feels like a stitch that wont go away     

roxy x


----------



## yellazippy

Roxy hun try not to worry I had alot of pain after both my EC everyone is different some girls have very little discomfort but I found it sore to be in a sitting position for about a week each time. You're allowed to take paracetamol and just rest as much as you can. And you already know to drink plenty of water. I hope you feel better soon good luck with ET it's the easy bit over in minutes


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls


just wanted to pop on and say hello to everyone.  Cant wait to start stimms on monday! wooohooo!  Hope you are all keeping well and MissE good luck for tomorrow with starting your spray.


Lx


----------



## DC8

Hi Girls

Yella - I am so so sorry. Nothing else I can say except that everyone here is always on for support. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. How's DR going Sparty? I am much moodier and headachy this time.

Haven't been on in a while as was away on work trip with the dreaded colleague and had no internet. I took your advice and kept my head down and just got on with my job. Was slightly unpleasant but tolerable. 
Thanks Sunbeam and MissE for your thoughts   

As for DH, when he got back we've had a good old clearing of the air. He just didn't and I think still doesn't really get how stressful and important this is. I think he just goes along somewhat. He really wants to have kids but would love it to be stress free and natural (who wouldn't). He knows its taking over my whole life and it made me realise it was too!!! Everthing I do and say is orientated around  this treatment and I am like a robot (that's my words not his) but he feels that way too. He wasn't being fair on me (I need more support) but I also haven't been fair on him (treating him like a sperm donor (lol)   )

So all is well. That's actually the first row we've had in a year maybe so was due. As for the 20yr old stalker - I asked her to stop emailing him. I know though that this feeds his ego especially when I am so distant.

Thanks everyone for the support.

DC8


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Roxy try not to worry hun. I had a lot of pain after ec too. As yella says take a few paracetamol and drink plenty. Hopefully the pain will ease after a few days.   

Yella hope you got away and are having a nice time.

DC8 lovely to hear from you again. I'm glad you cleard the air with your DH. Really hope the side effects settle a bit for you soon.   

Niceday thanks for the good luck wishes. Glad to be getting started again, just praying i don't get the nasty side effects again. Hope all goes well for you with the jabs on Monday. I'm sure you are looking forward to getting to this stage, i'm sure you feel like you have been DRing for ever.    

Velma that all sounds good. Hope the scan tomorrow goes well. 

A big hi to everyone else looking in. Have been out digging the garden all day. My back is broke and if i see any more soil or hardcore i will squeal.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## Lychee

wow jomag- you're an inspiration---I hope a natural happens for me too.  congrats!!!

emer-every cycle is truly different---I have 2 failed ICSI's...The first one I had boob pain up until about half way through---this recent one, I had the (.)(.)'s the entire time and am still getting them...I'm day 3 of my cycle and its an af disaster with clotting and the whole 9yds.  So, you could be pregnant---or not.  This is depressing as hell, but you know what I read the other day?  Most people aren't successful with ART treatments.  It's true...So sad but true.  G'luck mrs.     

Hi everyone else!  Best of luck with your ET's and EC's....

Well, I'm off to pitch and putt what a gorgeous day!  As I'm typing, I'm enjoying a nice strong coffee and have another bottle of red in the press!  Slept in until noon today---I think I'm burnt out from the disappointment---is this possible.  Sorry if I get anyone down with that line above.  It's true enough though isn't it? I'm kind of on an ART downer these days.    from now on!!!!!!!!


----------



## roxy121

hey everyone 

what a glorious day and have i enjoyed it no spent most of the day rolling round in bed or walking bent over in too couldnt take it anymore so went to a&e as im so far away from rfc that i just popped in there just in case i was over dramatizing things.

dr on call for rfc didnt answer a&e's call but we eventually got someone and doc thinks it could be a burst empty sac/cyst not sure for certain until 2mrw when im up of all things to happen the day before ET im all over the place today with emotions and doubts as to what will happen but what will be will be (thinking    ) i need a    .

hope everyones enjoying the weekend and good luck for all ec/et


----------



## MissE

Oh roxy hun. I really hope it all settles down and your et goes ahead.     
Heres a hug for you sweetie. Hope it helps.


Take care

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Oh Roxy honey - what an awful time your having - i hope it all goes well today and isn't as bad as you think and that all can go ahead. what time are you up at today? 
niceday - great for you to be moving to next step - hope your 1st goes well tomorrow.
DC8 glad to hear you are getting things sorted - its hard not to get so absorbed, but hopefully this will pave the way for more support and also more time for each other. 
Lychee - so glad you are treating yourself, definately the way to go after everything.

Velma x


----------



## cathy2

Morning ladies   

Velma u up early hun  

Jomag i remember u hun huge congratulations or ur pregnancy, have u any names picked yet   

Sumbeam    on being PUPO        this is ur time, take it easy 

EmerG    on ur successful tx and        for this one too every cycle is different hun the 2ww is a total head wrecker  

Tessykins     all goes well with ur ET                             

DC8 im glad u got all sorted with ur DH this is a tough journey   

Lychee     

Roxy121 im so sorry ur having a hard time hun     i really hope that ur feeling better today and ur ET goes ahead     


A big    to everyone else hope u all enjoying the weekend

AFM ive had the most terrible head cold this past week at times it has felt like the flu    mixed in with headaches and hot flushes from DR lol. 

Cathyxx


----------



## JK32

Good morning Girls   hope its another gorgeous day today!!

Its been busy the past couple of days on here!!

Firstly MissE good luck with starting the devil spray today - hope it doesnt affect you the same as last time.. your nearing the finish line chick!!   

Niceday - I'm sure you cant wait to start stimms - you have been DR for sooooo long!! The ends in sight for you too and your dream coming true   

Cathy2 - I had the worst cold this past week, only getting over it now!! It must be even worse when DR!! Hot flushes are the worst!!

DC8 - glad to see that you and DH had a good talk - sometimes takes an argument to clear the air.. sometimes we forget dh/dp when going through treatment and forget that they are going through the emotions too.. 

Roxy - hope you get some relief and that e/t goes ahead as planned - sounds like you've had a rough time of it.

Tessykins - how did the wedding go?? weather was beautiful!! All the best for et x

big   to everyone else sorry for lack of personals - but really need to get brekkie and get dressed - DH coming home from my brothers stag so i'm sure he will be in some shape!!!   

Enjoy your Sunday
jk xx


----------



## Velma

Hey Girls,

Yeah Cathy unfortunately i cant manage to lie in at all so am shattered LOL. Got on grand at RFC today - all is staying the same as prof mcclure says i'm not ready so still up for ec on wed. He is so speedy didn't really get asking anything, he just said i would be sore because there is alot happening. But glad there is no changes as have booked off work wed, thurs, fri so dont need to change that.

MissE meant to say earlier all the best today - i'm sure you are glad to be at this marker now, be your time in no time!   

Roxy honey - were you wearing a pink coat today? If so i think i only saw you out of corner of my eye when i was leaving today. I hope they could help you today! And hope all we go to plan for you!! Thinking of you!    

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hows everyone today?

Velma that is great that all is ok and ec is on Wed. Just take it easy for a few days and after ec. Get plenty of rest.

Roxy hope all went well today.   

JK how are you hun? Hope the cold has gone away.   

Cathy sorry to hear you are feeling under the weather. Hope you get better soon.   

Well ladies thats my first dose of spray done this morning. Great to be back on track. Hope you all have a lovely day. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## weepurple

Hey ladies

Velma - glad all is going well for you, good luck for EC on Wednesday.  Take it easy and look after yourself in the meantime   

MissE - woohoo! first spray done   

JK32 - hope DH isn't too wrecked! last stag DF went too, he slept for the best part of 2 days, there were some interesting stories tho!   

Roxy - sorry to hear you're not feeling too good, hope all went ok today   

Cathy - u sound like ur having a rotten time, bad enough DR without a nasty oul cold.  Hope u feel better soon   

DC8 - glad to hear u and DH back on track.  It really takes it outta ya this old tx train   

Sunbeam - congratulations on being PUPO!!     for 2ww

Lychee - hope u enjoyed pitch n putt and that lovely bottle of vino mmmm   

Hi to everyone else, hope ur havin a lovely Sunday   

Had my last scan today at RFC, it was empty and got taken straight away, wonders will never cease    .  Still not a fab count, 1 on left and 3 on the right.  I don't think my left ovary works at all and I guess I'm classed as a poor responder? They're going ahead with EC on Tuesday evening, 5.30pm, thought that was quite late!  Glad I've got this far and     my wee heart out I can get a wee embie to go back in.  DF is so positive, I guess I'm more realistic! Gonna scrub this house today as I've hardly anything all week   

weepurple xx


----------



## MissE

Wee purple try to keep your chin up hun. I really     you get some healthy eggies from those follies. I'm glad your DF is positive, hopefully it will help you keep some positivity. Sending loads of         your way.

take care

Emma xx


----------



## roxy121

Hey Everyone

Just back from RFC velma i was wearing cream cardi but i did see someone in today could have been wee purple maybe its hard to know    , hobbled in and out im in that much pain    

But guess what after all my pain, praying and family helping me through this time i got my little 1 put back in today grade b 9 cell im so so xcited   . (due to the pain i was in have to say ladies not pleasant but im just so glad it went ahead)

 roll on 23rd may 

wee purple that is brill news i only had 5 4 on day of e/c and 1 made it and look at me now i didnt know what was going to happen    

miss e - when i was in my 4th week i noticed my sniffing wasnt as bad headaches kinc of disappeared it will be worth it   

cathy2, jk32, misse, velma, wee purple   thank you so much  to u all and im sorry if i have forgot anyone  xx


----------



## MissE

Roxy congrats on being .

Hope your wee one snuggles in adn the pain eases for you. Take it easy.     for your 2ww.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Roxy hun - so glad it went ahead, I'm    for you!  Its definately a positive sign. Thought i saw some poor girl bent over going through and looked like there was a car abandoned outside at the pedestrian crossing - so was worried it might have been you! I was there at 9 and it was empty so was out by 20 past - saw a girl with blond hair about the only one that has made eye contact and smiled LOL apart from that didn't really see anyone.

weepurple - i know it sounds a bit disappointing when you are expecting so much - but yours may end up being better that mine - so it really is great that its going ahead - would definately end worse if this was the end so there is loads to be positive about!! I'm determined we are gonna have bumps shortly   Although you would think i was pregnant already - i have out on half a stone in like less than 2 weeks and stomach is sticking out - even my big jeans are tight. Am hoping its the stimms either that or all the really bad food i have been eating - i did sit scoffing ice cream last night.

MissE - am so glad you at this stage honey its been a long time coming for you!! hopefully it will go in quick enough for you!  

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Thanks MissE, Roxy and Velma!  Your    is rubbing off on me, cheers    I am so grateful to have got this far, I think it's what the nurse said at pre-tx appt that is stuck in my head 'about 12 eggs, 6 on each side would be great for EC'  I WILL be positive lol.  I was at clinic 9.55 there was only a guy in the waiting room, but a couple when I was leaving, I had a grey cardi on and looked like I'd been trailed though a few hedges backwards     That's my general look atm as sitting on the sofa with a hot water bottle glued to me doesn't motivate me to slap on the fake tan, make-up and dress half way decent!

Roxy Congratulations on being PUPO,     ur lovely wee embie snuggles in to it's new home     Hope u are feeling better soon, rest up and be spoilt rotten   

Velma I'm soo looking forward to having a wee bump with u!    Hope the bloated tummy starts to subside once your lovely wee eggies are harvested.  DF took me for dins last night and I ate so much.  Never worry about your weight, u need to be good to yourself atm!

xx


----------



## Velma

Hey weepurple glad to hear you are feeling positive!! My problem might be stopping being good to myself, i'm a firm believer in eating what you want   . Glad to hear it Mrs cause from Wed we are both PUPO    The closest i will ever have gotten   . When do you take the big injection? I'm up for EC on wed at 9, sue to take injection at 9:00 on mon does that sound right? I thought i read before somewhere that it was 12 hours before.

Velma x


----------



## cathy2

ladies where is the sun   

Misse    on getting started i think ur OTD is my birthday 29/06 ?     it goes in quickly for ya and u get ur BFP in no time    


Weepurple     all goes well for ur EC its quality over quanity every time        

Roxy121 huge    on being PUPO,     ur wee embie gets snuggled in for the next 9 months     

Velma i think the trigger shot is 36 hours prior to EC    

Thanks for the well wishes    im feeling alot better, nose is still blocked but i can cope with that lol.
Im getting my DP to paint the spare room, i bought a nice childs red/white polka dot duvet set its so cute with hearts on the pillow and cushion. This is me thinking positively     im going to listen to zeta west cd in there and picture it as my chillds room. Do u ladies think im nuts    

Cathyxx


----------



## weepurple

Velma, ur just right!  I had been doing weightwatchers from January and lost over a stone (very slow!) but im under strict instructions from DF no more dieting! so I've not been last 2 weeks and eating what I like     love it!  Trigger shot is 36hrs before EC, I've to take mine 5.30am tomorrow morning    DF injects me, god love him but hope he does it right as I'm sure he'll still be half asleep lol  I'll be so glad to have no more sniffin/jabs as I'm sure u will too.  I'm scared of what I'll say when I'm doped up having EC.  I hope I don't come off with something daft, hopefully they'll have heard it all before haha

Cathy your spare room sounds lovely!  I've a long list of wee jobs I'd love done! Glad ur feelin better hun


----------



## Velma

Cathy - Think you are just right - its forward planning and i believe it is great to visualise so fair play to you - don't think your nuts at all. I was out shopping the other day and i though maybe i should buy some maternity item as a good omen but didn't. Keep up the    .

weepurple you done great to lose a stone, but now definately isn't the time especially because on this journey you really do need treats. As a rule i don't do diets years ago i did take the notion to go to curves, i used to cycle there go in for half an hour then head to chinese  cycle home and stuff my face   needless to say it didn't work that well for me!
weepurple i wouldnt worry about what you say to them - when i came round from laparoscopy i told the nurse my life story pretty much about being out the weekend before - she probably thought i was a real weirdo!  
Thanks girls for clarifying - i was a bit worried they had made a mistake - cause obviously i know better than the docs   

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies,

Glad to hear everyone is so positive today. 
Velma and wee purple defo not the time to be dieting. Eat what you want to get your bodies ready for those wee embies. Wishing you all the best for Wed. Hope the drugs are good to you, they seem to knock everyone out but when i had my ec i didn't even feel like i'd had any drugs. Think they were injecting water into my ven-flon.  

Cathy glad you are feeling a bit better. Think your room sounds lovely and it is great that you are feeling so positive.

Niceday good luck for the jabs tomorrow.   

I am knackered. Have spent the entire weekend digging the whole garden trying to landscape it. DH was in the digger while i was shovelling soil and hardcore. Think my back and shoulders are broke. Have to do as much as i can for the next few weeks cos pretty soon i won't be allowed to do any heavy stuff.   

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

You are so right MissE you should get all the heavy stuff outta the way    you are very energetic not a bit of wonder your knackered - you should have a big bubble bath and chill out - hope there isn't too many aches and pains tomorrow!!

Not sure what to expect from EC so just ignoring it til i'm there!! Looking forward to finishing the drugs tomorrow!! The last week or so i nearly kept forgetting to take my spray!

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Velma hun just try to relax. Don't worry about the ec, all the staff are lovely and your dh will hold your hand. Everyone is different when it comes to ec. I had a lot of discomfort during mine but thats because of the OHSS, other people don't have too much trouble. Hopefully you will not have any bother. Just take it easy afterwards and drink plenty. Sending loads of     

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

How you all doing girls? Thanks for all of your well wishes - you're all a bunch of wee pets  

Roxy, congratulations on being [/ur

Wishing you all the very best for the 2WW

Velma and wee purple - not long now girls       for a good cropX

Misse, so glad to hear that you've started today, hope the spray treats you well  Funnily enough, I'm taking my last squirt of the spray at 11 tonight. I have to be honest, it really wasn't so bad this time - a few headaches to being with and that was it. I start the dreaded crinone gel tomorrow night, soi I'll have to see what hormonal delights that brings 

The wedding was fab yesterday, glorious weather and great craic, didn't miss not having a drink at all but I think I've wore myself out as I danced all night and , as I stayed in the hotel, got very little sleep - I never get a good night's sleep staying somewhere other than my own bed! Anyway, I'm off to bed now to get myself ready forour own 'big day'!

Hello to everyone, cathy, jk, sunbeam, sparty, niceday, lychee, dc8, bp, bjp, yella and anyone else I've forgotten to mention - I really am wrecked girls! Hope you're all doing well


----------



## MissE

Hi tessy, glad you had a lovely time at the wedding. I'm sure you are glad to get finished the spray. Good luck with the gels, hope they aren't too bad.  

BJP hun is your first scan tomorrow. Hope all goes well. Thinking of you.      

A big hi to everyone else. I'm off to bed now cos i'm exhausted. Catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Weepurple - told you i was losing the plot - obviously we wont be PUPO til the weekend   

BJP if your scan is today - good luck honey will be thinking of you   it goes well for you.

I know Tessykins your not far ahead of us so will be watching out for you honey! Great to hear you have finished the spray. What's the side effects of the gel?? Hope it isn't too bad for you! It was fab weather for the wedding glad you had a great time - you done well to dance all night and no drink   So when is your wedding ? is it up soon?

Hi to all the rest of you out there!

Velma x


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls 

just to let you all know my first stimms jab went well.  Great to get to this stage again. Will change my ticker when I get home tonite.  

BJP good luck with your scan.

Hi to all the gang!

Lx


----------



## MissE

Hi niceday, i'm glad the first jab went well. I'm sure you are delighted to have gotten to this point eventually. 


Emma xx


----------



## roxy121

morning everyone 

had a great nights sleep last but damn i still feel tired my wee bodies been through the wars   

started the gels last night wasnt to bad actually lying down helps, having a few cramps today but apparently the gels gives u sore cramps and (.)(.) 's

just went to supermarket this morning with my mum she was packing it was like my own little chauffer     

girls the ec was really not to bad i had my self so hyped up about but when it happened the nurses where so friendly and constantly watch u to make sure your comfortable its over before u know it   

just lying chilling today


----------



## Velma

Hey Girls,

It's quite quiet on here! I'm sure you are glad to be off Roxy - hope the cramps die down for you honey hope your 2WW goes well.    

Niceday glad to hear the next step went well!! It's great to see movement!

i'm due to take my big injection tonight! Would appreciate a reminder of anything i need to know about it - i cant really remember what i was told when i got it. Does it go into the stomach too? and do i just need to adjust the plunger - i havent looked at it yet i'm sure there is information on it. weepurple how did yours go??

Hope all are feeling good today!

Velma x


----------



## roxy121

velma - i injected my last injection in the thigh as my stomach was to painful to keep taking injections i dont think it really matters but better checking instructions it was just priming it and thats it. im glad to be lying here all week but not sure what to do next week im due back at work i think it will take my mind of waiting until sunday. but my work is a bit mad!

lisa im sure you are nervous??


----------



## weepurple

Hey ladies

I'm wrecked today, didn't sleep well at all then had the trigger shot at 5.30am!  Haven't done much today, my lovely best freind is just away and we had a good old gossip about the weekend shenanagans!  I thought I'd really miss having a few vinos at the weekends, but I haven't!

Velma -how are you huni?  woohoo last jab today for you too!  Mine was done by DF in the thigh as I had done all mine there.  Just the same as Gonal-f, it bled a wee tiny bit and was a bit stingy - though DF had just woken up to me standing over him with jab in hand so he was half asleep lol.  So that's me drug free yippee!    my wee eggies are maturing nicely      Sorry this is prob tmi but have u had any ewcm?  I've had it past couple of days, it could be normal but I thought that would be surpressed with the drugs   

Roxy - glad u are enjoying relaxing, do what you feel is right for u and if u don't feel like going back into work then I wouldn't.    your wee embie is nice and snuggly    I have read the gel can give those side effects.

Niceday - happy days, first jab done!  I'm sure ur so glad to get started with stimms   

Big hello to everyone else, hope u are all doing well wherever ur at with tx   

Oh more wee question for those who've had EC done, what do I need to bring with me to RFC for EC if anything (apart from DF    )

Thanks xx


----------



## NANA23

Hey wee purple 
I just wanted to wish you the best of luck for your egg collection 2mo.
I have only ever brought myself and my hubby.....you'll be fine 

xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone?

Velma good luck for the last jab. From memory the last jab is in a syringe and is already primed. Just take the cap off and stick it in. I did mine in my tummy cos thats where all mine were done. Don't think it matters, either tum or thigh.

Wee purple glad you are drug free now. Just bring yourself and your df. Don't need anything else. They give you a lovely glamorous gown.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi ladies

just popping on to let you know how we got on with our viablility scan. 

firstly thankyou sooooo much for the     wishes.. it meant the world to me. 

background - light salmon pink spotting intermittently since BFP and last thursday night i had an awful night. when i went to bed at 11pm i felt a really 'heavy' feeling deep in my pelvis and the pain intensified and ended up accompanied by horrid sharp pains. this continued for 3 hours. i was petrified it was all over so that made me even more anxious about going this morning.

results - before scanning me the nurse was lovely and explained exactly what she would be looking for and hoping to see. ... ie a sac, a baby with a heartbeat and at the correct stage of developement and in the right place. It was nice of her as it kinda prepped us both for the boxes that needed ticked.

well- she saw a sac, a well formed sac, with a baby, a heartbeat and since the baby is now 'irregularly' shaped ( it would be oval a week to a week and a half ago) that meant that its wee arm and leg buds were sprouting and she was able to show me this on the scan but the pic doesnt so it so easily.. it just shows a jellybaby outline lol. needless to say we are both relieved and delighted.    

she also went on the hunt for embie number 2 and found a second sac. this was like the first sac on the scan but it was a little deflated and didnt appear to have anything in it apart from fluid. she suspected that the second embie had started to develop but then stopped  early on. poor wee thing   although we we a bit like ... ahhh poor wee thing....we arent too upset about it as it was never really there to begin with and we do  have what seems to be a very healthy wee embie on board      

she suggested that the pink spotting might be caused by this or from irritation to the cervix due to crinone application etc. im not so worried about it now since all seems well. 

she gave us our due date of the 23rd december    and told us that today im 7 plus 6 not 7 plus 5 that i thought so i will have to push my ticker forward a day  

i will try and come back with some personals later as i havent posted for a while so i have a lot to catch up with..

just quickly wanted to say YEH to niceday for starting Stimms and YEH to misse for getting started on her spray


----------



## Velma

weepurple - i was thinking to myself i wonder what i should bring too so glad you asked!  Nana23 even better!

weepurple LOL - You must have looked right weird him waking up to see that!    Well if you thought yours was TMi - wait ya hear!! Mine has been in complete overdrive, loads Egg White then yesterday even a clump?? I am a bit confused by it all. My nipples are killing me too! It's ok i'm all done !! 

Velma x


----------



## Velma

BJP - Am absolutely delighted for you honey!! I hope you can enjoy it a bit more! i'm sure you are totally relieved after that !!

Velma x


----------



## roxy121

bjp - that is fantastic news im delighted for you just put your feet up and relax now and take care xx  

velma/wee purple i just landed up at rfc with hubby and myself   

checked out side effects for the crimone gel and they say it works better in the morning, nurse told me to take it at night but im changing to morning i want to help as much as i can to make this work.      

niceday well done on 1st jab   


just to talk normal talk is anyone else really getting xcited about sex and the city 2


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Girls

Roxy congrats on being PUPO..........hope your feelin better!

Tessykins glad you had a lovely day at the wedding!

Velma and wee purple good luck honeys thinking of ya both!!!!!!!!!!

BJP thats such such news now you can relax and enjoy the next 8 months!!!!!!!!!

DC8 great to see ya back!

Cathy thats a great idea for your room!

Hey Miss e hows u?

Hi to anyone I didnt mention!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velma

Sorry Roxy not really into Sex in the City. Must remember that about the gel! Cheers   

Sunbeam how you finding the 2WW??

It's all positive in here at the mo which is great!! Hope things are going ok for those you were disappointed recently - haven't forgotten about yis. Praying for some miracles of you guys, really hope things improve.

Velma x


----------



## MissE

BJP that is fantastic news hun and defo a wee xmas babe. How exciting. I'm sure you and dh are over the moon and hopefully now you can relax and enjoy it some more. All the best for the next 8 months.     

Emma xx


----------



## weepurple

Nana, MissE, Roxy - cheers for the info on EC!

Roxy - my bf is a STC die hard fan, I like it too but maybe not as much as her but I'll def be goin to see the new film.

BJP- fab news on your scan, so delighted for u both! 

Velma - not just me then, I wasn't sure if I'd ask or not bout the cm but glad I ain't strange and only one getting it, oh and me nips are grand    

Just painted the nails/toes, they hadn't been done in a while and I love doing my nails. Trying to keep my mind occupied and off tomorrow!  Don't think there will be too much sleep had tonight.  I've been reading too many stories on the web, not a good idea!  So i'm logging off the pc for the night, chat tomorrow girlies xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi   

BJP     fab news,    for the wee one that didn't make it, are you released from RFC now?

MissE love the ticker-so pleased your getting started-this is definatley why mums go to Iceland-to get their wee snowbaba's   

      for the 2ww girls.

Yella I think your away-hope your enjoying your break   

DC8 glad you made it through the work trip with yer woman   

Lx hope your well   

SW    to you   

Ava hope your holding up-justa few more days for us        

JK32 a few more for you-then you can see what Prof says     

Emak really hope all was well today        

Hi weeP, Niceday, roxy, nana and everyone else.


----------



## Velma

weepurple - will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping it goes better than you think. All the best - looking forward to hearing from you afterwards.

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

sunbeam how are you holding up? I'm not too bad. Day 2 on spray, no problems just yet.

Wee purple sending loads of luck for your ec tomorrow. Hope you get some lovely eggies.      

Bp how are you hun? Hope you have been keeping well and taking it easy. When do you go for your scan? Thinking of you.       Love the thats why mums go to iceland. Made me giggle.  

Ava hun hope you are doing ok. Have you got a date for your scan yet? Thinking of you.      

I'm just back from acu. Hoping to have a nice relaxing evening.

A big hi to niceday, JK, yella, sparty, tessy, cathy, velma, dc8, roxy, nana, and anyone else i've forgotten.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## niceday1971

Evening ladies


BJP congratulations on your scan. Now take it east and enjoy.


Thanks for all the nice messages.  Taking it easy tonight going to do a bit of crocheting and watch Flash Forward.


Catch up wit you all tamara.


Lx


----------



## roxy121

wee purple      for 2mrw xx

girls im exhausted 2nite feel like im taking something arrgghh just going to lye on sofa and watch corries its getting really good now but sad   

chat 2mrw


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls

BJP - delighted for you ,missus - such good news    It's such a relief.

Wee purple - good luck for tomorrow, like the others said just take yourself and your df; it's really not as bad as you imagine and I found the pain relief great, in fact I was away with the fairies!  But, don't worry, I was weirdly aware of what was happening so I didn't make a complete show of myself by blabbering nonsense (I think!)

Misse,  luuurrrvvvvveee the ticker - it's real now pet!

Roxy, love sex and the city and can't wait for the film to come out.  I've booked this wed, thur and fri off work and plan to do nothing after my et but lie up and watch the satc box set (borrowed it from my sis last night!)

Girls, I noticed some of you were discussing crinone gel - I started taking it this evening and of course have started to worry - when I removed the tube I noticed that there was some gel left in it.  I'm not sure if that is susposed to happen or if I haven't used it properly.  We worry about everything don't we?  Afraid of making the smallest mistake to jeopardise things!  I think google has a lot to answer for!

Helloe to everyone else


----------



## sunbeam

Tessykins I think that is normal.............it happens to me each time!


----------



## Moonbeam08

tessy - im still on crinone and if you can get it all out you are a better woman than i am ! lol   very often i have a bit left and its only once in a while i get it all out and even that is just a fluke so dont worry about that  

bp - yes we have been 'released' from the royal now and were told out dates so that we can inform our local hospital. the royal told us that we could chose to come for care anywhere we wanted including the royal but she was very quick to tell us that they are extremely busy and that if we have a 'normal' pregnancy we would fall to the bottom of the pile of priorities since they have to treat very sick ladies with heart conditions etc... we were a step ahead and had already been to the gp and he had written off to craigavon antenatal for us and we got our appointment letter though for the booking in appointment on saturday. we are up for it on the 27th may. seems like ages away but gives us another goal to aim for. We are also booked to see Dr Shahid in hillsborough clinic. she is a consultant in the royal and i have convinced DH that since this is likely to be our one and only LO that i wanted to go privately during the pregnancy. To be honest i dont know if it brings any additional benefits apart from scans every 4 weeks as if NHS and there was something wrong then you would be seen by a consultant either. Havent completely decided on the private route yet but we are booked in to see her on the 27th evening as well. 

ava and bp - have you dates yet for your scans? i hope you are both holding out ok .. i swear this wait is harder than the 2ww if that is even concievable to believe

emac- im so pleased for you and that all is well  

roxy - congrats my darlin and i hope you are doing ok    

wee purple and others that are up over next few hours or days      

niceday - day 2 of stimms for you... when is your first scan?

misse - liking your ticker and how well its ticking .. wont be long now darlin


----------



## JK32

Good morning girlies - In work so no smileys I'm afraid!!

BJP - Abs delighted for you!!! Im sure that was such a relief to see the wee heartbeat flutter - you have been through so much chick!! I hope everything settles down now for you and you can enjoy the pregnancy a little bit more - one step at a time and all that I know.. Santa is going to bring you and DH the bext present ever this year ;-) My friend went to Hliisborough clinic too and coudlnt recommend the Consultant highley enough - think she went to a man .. but I always said to DH if we ever manage to get pregnant I would seriously consider going private - if we have the funds of course.. Im sure your still on cloud 9 xx

MissE - couple of days into the spray now - hope it hasnt turned you into a mad woman yet lol!!

Niceday - hows the old stabbing going?? Such a relief to get to that stage, symptoms seem to settle a bit...

Roxy - I love SATC!!Im going to A SATC2 nite in our local cinema - a chance to get dressed up - the theme is black and red and sip cocktails - cant wait!!!

Tessykins - glad the wedding went well.. hows the feet now after all that dancing!!?? lol Im sure your looking forward to having a few days off work!! 

Weepurple - hope everything goes well for you this morning x

BP - hope your keeping well chick, always thinking of you x

Yella how are you hun - you prob dont feel like posting at the minute but thinking of you too x

Big hi to Velma, Sunbeam, Nana, DC8, Ava, Emac, sparty, cathy, ladyhex, sw and all you ladies i've forgotten..

better get back to it
Jk xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone?

BJP thats great that you have got booked in for craigavon and as you say it gives you another date to aim for. I think you are just right considering private. I always said the same, definitely if i get to that point i will be wanting to go private.

JK that sounds like a great wee evening out. Should be good craic.

Wee purple all the best for ec this afternoon.     

Well girls its official now. The spray has kicked in   . Feel like i have hit a brick wall today and my brain has gone to mulch. Cant get the words out right all day today. Put some pasta on to boil last night and walked away. Remembered about the pasta an hour and a half later by which point it was roasted.
Hope everyone elses day is going better. Thinking of you all.   

Emma xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls 

know how you feel MissE was shopping the other day paid for my parking and walked away without the parking ticket!  

JK hope you arent skiving too much in work!  

Hello to all the rest of you.  

Weepurple good luck this pm.


Lx


----------



## weepurple

Thanks for all the good luck wishes girls, I really appreciate it    Bit nervous but I'll be grand, wish it wasn't so late in the day, have too much time to think!

MissE & Niceday i've had mush for brains from the first day of drugs, hope the effects aren't too bad   
Velma just in case I don't get on later all the very best for tomorrow and good luck for EC, hope it all goes really well    . I'll be thinking of you huni   and    for lots of lovely wee eggies   

Hope everyone else is well today!

weepurple xx


----------



## roxy121

Miss E when i was on the spray i couldnt get my words out either, memory went to pot and the sleepless nights oh god so far havent had any since injections but i here this gel can bring on sleepless nights   

well i read zitas book last night and i was at the part where she was talking bout how people wrote diaries on there journey and day 1,2,3 after et people where so xcited have to say im not im nervous as hell every little ache pain i feel like thats it im a bloody mess and its only week 1   i really think if i went back to work it will help me to be honest i just think about it all the time  

well hows everyone doing today ??

weepurple    and a big   good luck xx


----------



## Velma

Aw Roxy that is totally normal, do what suits you and helps you and if you do go back to work just try not to get to stressed out etc.   

Weepurple - Thanks Mrs i am getting really excited about it - maybe that is something to do with getting off work tho   !! It is a hard time for you as say you have the whole day to wait - but just keep thinking of that end product    and you have came so far so 5:30 today is no time!    hope the nerves settle!   

MissE sorry to hear it's kicked in but on the plus side it means its doing its job   . Tell me when you feel normal again, cause i'm still waiting   

Velma x


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Velma

just in case I dont get back on again today good luck for tamara.

Lx


----------



## Babypowder

Hey girls,

Just a quickey from me-im off work again, more staining, woke up on Sun morning and it was quite heavy, brown/red (sorry) only when I wiped but still more than before, so had to work my shift, then went to my mums and had a mini breakdown    so phoned Prof he said straight to the EPU and see whats happening-I didn't want to go but I did want to at the same time, anyway long story short after waiting nearly 4hrs I got scanned and at the min its Twins-two hearbeats seen    however as always with me   -im measuring about 5days behind-the Dr who scanned me was really lovely and said that while she didn't want to be doom and gloom I needed to know that a m/c couldn't be ruled out    due to the staining as there was no obvious source of bleeding, she said relax, think pos and hope the next scan is still the same     I was happy to see the little ones, so cute one on top of the other-but I am so worried they'll be snatched away.

I have been sick since Sun-nausea and they threw up this morn-hopefully m/s       but also have bad lower back pain and cramps-I did mention this on Sun but Dr said at this point she couldn't say too much, staining has eased off but still there.

So girls if you have any spare      and       I could really use them.
Sorry for the me post-but just wanted to fill you all in   

Oh and Phoned Proff back-he was delighted and said the fact there are h/b's was a good thing-lets hope he's right


----------



## Velma

Thanks a million Niceday.

BP - heartbeats are definately good sign honey!     you have really been through it and i know the worry isn't over yet, i will be     for you and your wee beans! And i really hope you get the chance to start enjoying it soon. Thinking of you!! Keep focusing on them and holding them and stay positive definately! We are all rooting for you!   

Velma x


----------



## roxy121

babypowder i am     please stay    i know its hard, and wow to wee heart beats how xciting just u think of those little ones and heres a big    from me stay strong easier said than done . take care xx

im a nervous bloody wreck and im not even near finished the   but keep talking to my belly is that mad or what    trying to stay


----------



## sunbeam

Babypowder                                            these are all for you and the twinnies.........great news with the heart beats!!!!!!!!!!  Im thinking of you!!!!!!!!

Velma good luck for tomorrow!!!!!!!

MissE I was like a demon on the sprays but I slept like a baby!!!!!!!  Think my DH would have traded me in if it were an option!

Roxy Know what you mean about the achey pains.........im having them intermittently on and off.....im off work too and cant stop thinking about it and eating!!!!!!!!!

Weepurple goodluck for this evening cant wait to hear from you!!!!!!!!

Hey all


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks so much girls-I know you all have a lot on and the min too, some                          and       back for you all BP.


----------



## MissE

BP two wee heartbeats is fantastic. I'm sure you are very anxious at the minute cos you have really been through it but i'm               for you and the twinnies. Try to hang in there hun and focus on your wee babies. I'm thinking about you and really hoping everything works out.
Sending loads of              your way.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

BP        for you and the twinnies        I'm sure hearing the wee heart beats was lovely,      for you and them and hoping all goes well for you pet.
Velma good luck for tomorrow mrs   
Wee purple hope today went well
Yella, how did the trip go?
MissE I've begun to notice the dreaded spray kicking in - really tired, snappy and my af has not turned up day 28 was last saturday, my cycle was around 26 days up to this. Have all the af symptoms for over a week now    Has anyone else experienced this?
Big hello to all you lovely ladies -      for all on 2ww, stimms and dr and     to all


----------



## Velma

Thanks girls.

Thinking about you weepurple hope it went well and your feeling ok   plenty of pampering tonight!  

Sparty sorry to hear you got the bad effects   Make sure you get plenty of rest i found that helped me. My AF was late - only by a couple of days although i did feel like i was getting it for about a week or more before it arrived. Don't worry about it too much so long as you get it before your stimms.

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Evening ladies

Hope ur all well?

BP sooo delighted for u huni, 2 wee heartbeats, fab!!    the staining subsides and all goes well sending u loads of baby dust and     

Sparty sorry ur feeling the rotten effects of the drugs   

Couldn't stay away from all u lovelies!  EC went really well, we got 3 wee eggies and I'm chuffed!  Dr Traub did it and he was so lovely, all the staff were fab! That stuff they give u is great lol, just needed one top up.  They only had a wee problem getting the needle in my hand but I expected that as I have no veins! Had some toast after and was back home in bed by 7.15pm. DF got me dins and brought me the laptop.     there's a bit of action in the lab tonight!  Have to ring tomorrow afternoon.

Velma how are you doing hun? good luck for tomorrow, what time are u up?! you'll be grand and be well looked after, everyone is so nice!  xx


----------



## MissE

Velma just wanted to wish you loads of luck for youe ec tomorrow. Hope you get loads of lovely eggies.     I'm sure you are really excited that it is finally here.

Sparty sorry to hear you are having problems with the nasal spray. Hopefully it will settle when you start your stimms. Sorry your af hasn't shown up. Just typical!!! Heres a wee dance which will hopefully help it along. 

Tessy just wanted to wish you good luck for et tomorrow. Hope your wee embies stay strong.   

Wee purple that is fab getting 3 eggies, well done. Lets hope there is plenty of action in the love lab tonight.   

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## JK32

Oh BP - So exciting yet so scary for you hun!! Will be                      my wee heart out for you!!! I really hope it all works out for you this time and those awful cramps and staining P#ss off!!! Are you taking time of work?? Rest up and dont be doing anything, let DP and your mum look after you... Im really hoping your two wee babies stick around to meet thier mummy and daddy   

WeeP - Fantastic news hun... Will be   theres a bit of action in the love lab tonight..   

Sorry for the quick post, DH wants the computer - just wanted to come on and support BP as she was my cycle bud and a great one at that!! 

Jk xx


----------



## JK32

Oh Velma - all the best for 2mor hun!!   

jk xx


----------



## weepurple

Tessy good luck for ET tomorrow, will be thinking of you    xx


----------



## Tessykins

BP sending you loads of             that those wee twinnies hang in there.

Wee P, yeehaa - 3 eggs and you were so worried last week - hope they get good and jiggy tonight   

Velma, good luck for tomorrow - what time you up at?      

Well, tomorrow's the big day for me too - don't feel too bad, it actually doesn't seem real!  Just pray that this time tomorrow I'll finally be PUPO!


----------



## Velma

Thanks Weepurple, MissE, Tessy, JK I'm at 9 - so early start am so excited to be at this stage really didnt think it would get here!

Weepurple - Am absolutely thrilled for you honey!! Well done girl!   I'm sure they will be raring to go will be         for them!!! Every day now is something!! Will be good for you to find out tomorrow!! You have done really great getting here honey i know it wasn't easy - keep positive!!
Oh Tessy fab - It is fantastic your for ET tomorrow - Jesus PUPO i'm sure you cant believe just keep imagine those wee embies inside you honey!! Will be          they stick for you!!! Hoping it all goes well for you.
Am determined we are gonna get great things   

2WW's hoping all is well and your are keeping your spirits up wont be long now for your good news     

Will be back on tomorrow to find out how yis are all getting on and let you know how it went!

Velma x


----------



## cMac

Morning ladies!

Congratulations BP on twins thats amazing, hopefully everything will settle down for you and you can enjoy those little heartbeats.

Good luck to Velma and Tessy today, hope all goes well.

Weepurple, your ovaries did what they needed to, hopefully there was plenty of Barry White playing in the lab and your eggies were singing 'Lets get it on.....' 

Hello to everyone else, enjoy your day!


----------



## niceday1971

Babypowder I am so delighted for you and will be praying really hard for you and your wee twinnies.      

Tessy good luck for tomorrow.

Hope the sprays are not too hard on you MissE. 

Hi JK hope your not working too hard.

WeeP well done girl!

AFM I am on the wind down in work.  Colleagues are treating me for lunch over the next few days.  Cant wait to get off work and put my feet up and chill.  I am starting to feel really wiped out already and this is only day three of stimms!  Im off for acu tonite so I will catch up with you all properly tomorrow.

Lx


----------



## GemmaC

Babypowder, just wanted to offer you some reassurance - at my 7wk scan I was meassuring 5 days behind..and still am 27 wks later.    Trusting all settles down for you - and a big congrats on seeing those two precious heart beats!


----------



## yellazippy

Lolly123          DR - ??                Stimms - n/a                EC -  n/a            FET - ??                OTD - ??

Sunbeam        DR - ??                Stimms -  20 Apr          EC - 04 May        ET - 09 May        OTD - 21 May

Tessykins        DR - 14 Mar          Stimms - n/a                EC-  n/a            FET - 12 May        OTD - 26 May

Weepurple      DR -  11 Apr        Stimms - 27  Apr        EC - 11 May        ET -  14 May        OTD -  28 May

Velma              DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30  Apr        EC - 12 May        ET - 15 May          OTD - 29 May

Niceday          DR - 29  Mar      Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET -  27  May      OTD - 10 June

DC8                DR - 24 Apr        Stimms - 13 May          EC - 26 May          ET - 29 May          OTD - 12 June

Cathy2            DR- 05 May        Stimms - n/a                EC  - n/a              FET - 10 June        OTD - 24 June

MissE              DR - 09 May        Stimms - n/a                EC - n/a                FET - 15 June        OTD - 29 June

Sparty.          DR  - 01 May      Stimms - 01 June        EC - 15 June          ET - 18  June      OTD - 02  July


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Ladies   

I hope i find you all well    

I just got back late last night and haven`t had a proper chance to catch up with what stage everyone is at

For everyone having scans EC & ET     thoughts going your way

And i know Sunbeam you should be PUPO with Tessy closely behind you today so congrats to you both    

Lolly i`m not sure whats happening with you sorry   but if youre out there i hope all is well   

BP i`ll be sending every    and all my     your way honey...wonderful you got to see 2 heartbeats i`m always thinking of you    

I`ll catch up with the rest of you lovely ladies later on ( i`m wading through mountains of paperwork   )

Yella xx


----------



## ava2

Hello girls,its been so busy on here

BJP,CONGRATS ON YOUR SCAN ,IM SURE YOU ARE BOTH THRILLED,ENJOY!!

tO all those for EC    IIT ALL goes ok

Babypowder,OMG,twins,i had a hunch as i have read up so much on bleeding that its very common with twins,so praying for your two wee bubbas to stay snuggly

To everyone else a big hi and thanks for good wishes for our scan.Things have been a little crazy here,my older sister who is a pet has special needs and learning didsabilities and was admitted to hospital Mon past with ?? internal bleeding.

I had just been with her ,was going to get things organised for her admission and TMI time felt a big gush.
I was in our local shopping centre and just froze,i couldnt move,anyways long story short,got home and had had a bright red bleed,was convinced it was all over and rang Origin ,who told me to go to EPU if i continued to bleed,well lo and behold,it all stopped,head wrecked at this stage.

Since ive been to my gp whos a friend who did an abdominal scan,we are not friendly eneough for any other scanning implement and he says the signs are still encouraging,he did my bloods and go back tomorrow for second round.

Scan with Origin is 18th and this has been the longest two weeks of my life.
Strange thing is,even when i bled,i was thinking is this it but in my heart i felt,no,im not loosing this little one and am still extremely positive.

HANG IN THERE everybody,you have kept me sane this last while and i know i dont post very often but i am always thinking of everyone

TTFN

aVA2 XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Velma

Hi Ava - OMG poor you honey i hope you sister is doing ok and i hope all goes well for you will be    for you!

Good to see you back Yella - hope you had a great time away and hope you are doing ok!

Weepurple - how are you feeling and when do you have to ring to find out about your wee embies??

I'm not long back - Found it sore and cried through some of it and was such a weirdo on the drugs but feeling good now. I got 19 eggs, she said there were a couple at 30 and 40 so probably cysts but they were drained anyway. I was devastated when they told me they were thinking of freezing them all as they were worried about OHSS but they have decided to do ET on fri now thankfully but if i have any symptoms of OHSS then they wont go through with it! So am    it all goes ahead. I know you were in this boat MissE and i'm sure you were so devastated hearing that news!    Weepurple i hope this doesn't upset you cause i dont want you comparing your numbers with mine! I know yours are gonna be wee beauties!! Hopefully all is well today honey!     

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Ava sending you lots of         , Hope the bloods show all is well and your sister is ok
Tessy    on being PUPO
Sunbeam how is your 2ww going?
Wee purple     that you get fab news this afternoon
Velma good luck with ec today -      for lots of lovely eggies
Niceday, glad your enjoying the last fews days at work with some nice lunches, How is the jabbing going?
DC8 Good luck with starting your jabs tomorrow
MissE thanks for the dance   
Hello to JK, Yella, Wee emma, Lx, Gemma, cmac, lolly, cathy2, BP, BJP ,Bunny and Roxy


----------



## Sparty

velma, what a great number, so glad your scheduled for et on friday.. think drinking lots of water can help avoid ohss    sorry never had that many eggs but think I read it on here. Hope your putting your feet up and relaxing for the next few days.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,
yella lovely to see you back, hope you had a lovely wee break.

Velma that is fab news, praying they get jiggy tonight. That is good that they will go ahead with et. It was devastating to be told they were postponing ET but i realise now it was for the best cos i was so sick.      all goes well and you keep well. Take care and get plenty of rest.     

Oh ava hun, you sound like you've had a difficult time. Really hope your sister feels better soon.      all is well with your wee baba and that your bloods come back fine. Take it easy and look after yourself.

Sparty how are you keeping hun. Hope you don't have too many side effects and that your af shows up soon. Wont be long now hun for either of us.   

A big hi to everyone else. I'll catch up with everyone later on. take care.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Thanks Sparty - yeah gonna drink millions of water. Am off the rest of the week so am just chilling out   

Thanks MissE - I'm glad you can see the best in it now! 
So girls how are you feeling on DR today?

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Velma fab news, brilliant number of wee eggies I'm so pleased for you!    all goes well and lots of loving goin on in the lab tonight    Take it easy and look after yourself, glad you're feeling better now, get the feet up for the rest of the day   

Ava sounds like a stressful few days      all will be good with the bloods     Hope your sister is ok   

Niceday hope u had a lovely lunch and enjoy chilling out   

Yella good to see u back, hope u had a fab time!

Hi Sunbeam, MissE, Sparty, DC8, Lolly, Tessykins, Cathy2, BJP, BP, wee emma, norma30, and everyone else I've missed.

AFM to ring at 3.45pm     for good news xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi   

What a busy morn on here.

Velma    19 what a great crop     for no OHSS and hope the love lab is busy tonight.

WeeP hope those eggs of yours where wee tarts lastnight (as JK would say   )    

Tess       that your PUPO!

Ava-omg these kids of ours are determined to send us    really hope your sister is doing better    and hope and            your wee buba is doing well-6days to go! Loving your pma   

Gemma you have put my mind at ease    last time I was measuring behind thats why my scans where so close, but your proof that it doesn't mean the worst      

Loopyone-the    and    are greatly appreciated    I am staying pos+ today, as you said I've two wee babies to look after and as fuzzy as they where on screen-im toally in love with them.

Yella hope you enjoyed your break, and had time out for each other   you are always in my thoughts.

Sparty the ole    spray has got to you    make sure your drinking plenty and hope the witch arrives.

Sunbeam       hope your holding out.


Bjp you've put going private into my head    well i'll see what happens with thse two but sounds like an idea   
  to niceday, DC8 Cathy, nana and  Bunny and everyone else, hope I haven't forgotten anyone and if I have do forgive me, my wee head is fried at the min   


Thanks again for all the    and    it means alot, BP x


----------



## Velma

Thanks Weepurple - looking forward to hearing your fab news today honey!!

Velma x


----------



## MissE

BP lovely to hear from you. That is great that you are feeling a bit more positive today. Hang on in there sweetie. Take care of yourself and those 2 wee babas. Sending loads of       and       your way.

Velma the spray has well and truly kicked in, my head is away with the fairies.

Wee purple just wanted to wish you loads of luck for the phone call,     you got some lovely wee embies.

Niceday hope you enjoy your lunch and your acu.   

Tess how did you get on. Hope all went well.      

A big hi to sunbeam, BJP, JK, DC8, cathy, bunny, nana and anyone else i've forgotten. My head is melted but you know i'm thinking of you all.   

Emma xx


----------



## niceday1971

Congratulations Velma! 

Lx


----------



## yellazippy

Velma wow what a great crop of eggs...good luck with tomorrows phone call xx


----------



## roxy121

velma thats great news, make sure and rest plenty    for 2mrw

  me not good today been    , feel sick and didnt sleep last night, i just have got very down past few days its realy wierd ive been so positve up to now   

 to all xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls! 

woweee there's been alot going on the last couple of days!   Sorry i've not posted for a few days trying to get all my final assignments done so have been a busy bee! 

BP... congratulations on your twin pregnancy hun.  I know this is a very anxious time for you so want to send you a big massive bunny hug   the only thing I will say is that bleeding is really common with twin pregnancies, infact it's one of the signs that a pregnancy maybe multiple!  I'm not sure whether you have already done so yet but it may be worth popping onto the the twins thread and see if anyone has any experience with this.  In the mean time though, put your feet up, get some rest and get every one around you to weight on you hand and foot...if you can't be lady muck when you are pg, when can you

Velma.. woweee, what a fantastic crop of eggs you've got!   do you have PCOS by any chance? The reason I ask is that i'm a lickle bit worried about OHSS too because I have already got 20+follies on each ovary and haven't even started yet   I really hope it stays away and that you are able to have ET.  Drink lots of water and get some rest!   

roxy, sorry you are feeling down hun.  It kinda grabs hold of you and shakes you to the core this IF lark doesn't it.  Maybe go and do something nice to take your mind off things.  I find retail therapy does the trick, even if it to treat yourself to something small like a new lipstick or something.  

Ava... OMG honey, that must of been scary!    I think you do know when things are OK, call it mothers intuition.  i'll tell you a little story... I'm a twin and when my mum was pregnant she miscarried a baby at 10 weeks (my triplet), in those days (yes i'm old!) they didn't have scans only x-rays but didn't xray until 2nd trimester at the time they thought she was having a singleton. They wanted to do a D&C but my mum said NO, I know there's another baby in there.  Anyway... about 3 weeks later on her appointment, they found not only one baby but two, which was me and my sister.  She said she just knew it wasn't over!!! I'm sending you lots of     to you and pray that little bean is ok   

Weepurple...wishing lots of luck hun!       

BJP... Yeah, that's great news about your scan huni.  I bet you are so relieved   

Tessykins... lots of good luck vibes going your way too huni      

Big hello's to everyone else sorry for lack of personals here...I've got a cotton wool head (no sleep!) so have forgotten what i've read   

big hugs   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, all go here today!

Velma, a great crop of eggs - I got the same.  They decided to freezeall on the day of my e/c so the very fact that they're going see how you get on is positive    it goes ahead for you love cos I know how disappointing it is.

Roxy, sending you some       , try and keep your chin up pet - It's an emotional rollercoaster and it's hard to stay pos all the time, I know.

Well, we had 2 b grades 2&3 cells put back at 12pm today so I guess I'm pupo.  I'm not swinging from the trees like I thought I would be and I came out of the rfc utterly disheartened - I can't believe that I'm so negative already.  The reason is that when I phoned this morning to finalise the time I asked what the grades were and they said that they hadn't confirmed them but one was absolutely lovely - looked like a double A grade.  Well, I never knew that double A grades existed so naturally I was over the moon!  When we went in to have the procedure done I was told that they were 'putting two lovely b grades back' - all I said was 'oh!' - I didn't have the wherewithal to question the grades - I found the whole experience totally rushed I thought at least they would have given us a rundown of what to expect.  I 've no idea what 2&3 cell even means and, even worse, we had five embryos thawed and four survived and I didn't evn ask what grades they were or what happened to them - am I overreacting girls?  I'm sitting here crying my eyes out and feel already that it hasn't worked.  I'm, sorry for all the neg vibes


----------



## Babypowder

Tess    I would ring tomorrow and ask to speak to the embryologist-its all such a panic at E/T, have to say they didn't explain the proceedure to me at RFC. I don't think your over-reacting you just want to know. At my ET there at Origin I was the same I heard the cells and and that there may be frosties and that was it-my head went blank all I said was good, good-I then had to get the nurse to recheck the grades I had put in and forgot to ask at what stage my frosties where-still don't know.

I hope they can tell you something as for the grades I have to say honestly anything is possible-A grades are what we all wish for but B's rock!

Lots of             to you.


----------



## Babypowder

Bunny what a great story of your mum-I did    as my mums the same I was    to her and she said you girls get all obsessed with scans and levels-didn't have that in our day and we're all fine! I  did think about the twins thread so think I will ask


----------



## Tessykins

Thanks BP, I feel a wee bit better now, a good cry always sorts me out!  I've just spoken to my frined who had ivf a few years ago at rfc and she had the same experience i.e very quick , in and out!  I really don't know what I was expecting - trumpets to be blowing and heavenly angels to appear playing their harps and the moment of tranfer!!!   

I suspose I've just been waiting on this for so long.  BP, grade Bs DO rock!!!

I will def phone embryologist tomorrow to see what's happening.  I'm a wee bit concerned that embbies are only 2 and 3 cell too - sems very low to me.  If any of you girls have any advice or knowledge about this I'd really appreciate it - all success stories welcome  

In my self-absorbed state I forgot to say  BIG HELLO to veryone.  Ava, I'm sure you were scared rigid   Hope all turns out well for you - it sounds positive pet


----------



## cathy2

Good evening ladies, sorry havent been on in a couple of days work mad at the mo. Its been so busy on here   

BJP huge    on ur scan hopefully u will relax now and enjoy the next 7.5 months   

Babypowder huge      it must feel exciting and scary all in one     everything works out for ya, could u maybe take some time off work and just relax ?

Niceday enjoy ur acu tonite, it wont be long untill ur off just chilling out   

Ava     ur sis gets well soon, and     all is well at ur scan its a tough time hun hang in there  

Velma    19 eggs good for u hun, so sorry u found EC sore    but it will be so worth it     i will    hard they get it on tonite and u get loads of wee embies     and ET goes ahead on fri.

Roxy      its mad the 2ww u go through all sorts of ups and downs try to stay        the rest on ur 2ww goes more smoothly 

Bunnykins omg wat a story   , ur mum was definitly in tune with her body, to think u where nearly not here   

Tessykins      im sorry ur feeling    but try to be    dont let the grades of embies worry u, because alot of ladies on here with grade b embies go on to have healthy babies. With both my ivfs i had grade a embies both failed tx but on my FET i had grade b embies and i got BFP with them although i had early mc, and i also know a lady who had grade c embie put back and well he is now 3     so try to remain        hard for ya.

Weepurple hope u have had good news hun    

A big hi to the rest of u lovely ladies 

Cathyxx


----------



## MissE

Tessy congrats on being 
I know you are a bit disappointed but try to stay positive, there are plenty of ladies on here who get bs put back and go on to have healthy pgs.    everything works out hun and sending loads of      your way.
As BP says phone tomorrow and get someone to explain everything to you and hopefully htat will put your mind at ease. take it easy sweetie. Thinking of you. 

Cathy hun good to hear from you, how are you keeping?

BP how are you feeling today huni? Hope you are feeling a bit brighter.        for you and the twinnies.

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls

Tessy I feel exactly the same about the RVH..........I honestly feel its terrible that you are made feel so rushed and that you are just another number!!!!!!  I feel im being a pain if I dare ask any question and I feel the lack of support and communication is appalling!  Some may find this extreme but I feel this is one of the most stressful and trying times we will go through in our lives and we deserve more time and better communication from all the multidisplinary team in the RVH from the Dr's to embryologists!!!!!!!  RANT OVER!!!!!!!!

Wee Purple hope all is well!!!!!  Thinking of Ya!!!

Hey BP hope all is well with the twinnies..........I think I will consider private antenatal care also.......just for the extra scans and reaasurance.

BJP hope all is good with you!!!!!!!!!

Hey Sparty hi to you!!!!!!

Ava sorry to hear your sis was unwell.......also delighted that all is grand after such an eventful experience!!!!!!!!

Hi Miss E hows u?

Hi Cathy good to hear ya hows u?

Hey Yella how are you keeping?  Hope you got to relax while you were away!

Velma OMG what a collection......all the best for am!!!!!!!!

Hi to Bunny, Niceday, Nana, Roxy, Loopy,DC8,JK and anyone I forgot (there are so many of us!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Tessykins

Girls thanks so much for all of your words of comfort - I really appreciate them.

I guess this is gonna be an interesting two weeks for me   I'm starting already to go mad!!!


----------



## Velma

Hi Bunny-kins - i have PCOS, but noone mentioned it in terms of IVF or causing any problems. The medication obviously got enough follicles to mature so it didnt make that much difference, i was worried maybe they wouldn't mature properly. I guess it may affect you in terms of size or the pain for the ovaries - i don't really know to be honest.

It's mad busy on here! I can't really keep up i'm wrecked today so its in one ear out the other!! I noticed there was no update from Weepurple - have been on the lookout to see how all is going!! Am hoping everything is going good!    And all the best for ET tomorrow honey - let us know how your doing when you get a chance! Thinking of you!

Tessy - i think we all expect more time and one to one etc unfortunately it can be very rushed! Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. As for the grade B's i know someone on here before mentioned B's seem to have a better rate on here. I guess we all have big expectations, but loads of eggs or the best grade doesn't guarantee so dont let it take away from your own experience honey     

Velma x


----------



## Velma

And thanks to all of you for the support and well wishes!

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Velma how are you doing today hun?  Hope you're feeling ok and drinking lots of water!    for news of lots of wee embies today   

Tessy Congrats on being PUPO! sorry you were feeling so down yesterday, hope you are feeling much better today.  Look after yourself and ur lovely wee embies.  Hope the call to the clinic gives u some answers and settles your mind   

Roxy hope u are feeling better today   

Sorry I didn't post yesterday, we got one embie but the girl said I had to call back this afternoon again to make sure ET would go ahead on Fri afternoon.  I hadn't heard of this before so I'm thinking they don't think it will make it      Cried my eyes out last night, I'm an emotional wreck at the best of times but I'd just had enough and think it all came to a head.  I knew tx would be hard but it's a total head melter. DF and mum are still very positive but  I just feel it will be all over when I phone later.  I know I should be so grateful that we got this far and a lot of ladies don't and I really am.  Sorry of I hurt anyone reading that didn't get this far and I am really grateful, my head is just all over the place atm.

Sorry for bringing the mood down, wasn't sure if I should post or not but I thought it might help getting it out of my system.

weepurple xx


----------



## MissE

Wee purple hun, just popping on to sya hi. I'm sure you are quite anxious at the mo. It is a really difficult time and i hope posting has helped get it off your chest. I'm sure no-one will be offended cos this is a worrysome time for you. I really hope when you phone back later that your wee embie is a fighter and is strong. It is good that your DF still is positive, hopefully it will help keep your chin up.
    everything works out and et goes ahead. Sending loads of       and        your way.

Emma xx


----------



## JK32

Good morning girls - Not a bad day apart from being a little bit chilly. Thought I would take a few minutes and skive in work - Need to keep an eye out for the boss!!

Velma - WOW!! What a great number of eggs - how are you feeling today? Really hope e/c goes ahead hun.

WeeP - It only takes one!! Really hoping you get the go ahead today and this one is a fighter.. Really hard to keep positive at times like this, but its not over yet!! Just you take it easy today and eat lots of junk/comfort food. 

MissE - How's the moods going now? Have you been doing any baking to de-stress? Also how's your dad?

Niceday - On the countdown now until you get off work - Lucky you!! Enjoy being treated to lunch J

Ava - there just seems to be no end to the worry in this IF journey - look at all the girls who have recently got BFP's not one has been plain sailing, but love your PMA!! You know your body and this one is fighter x

Tessy - well done at getting two embies back. I'm not sure either on the whole grading malarkey but I do know that BJP - had Grade B, 4 cell (correct me if I'm wrong) and look at her now - It seems to me that most of the girls on here have Grade b's. I have Grade A, 8 cell and it didn't work.. so rest up and enjoy being PUPO, hope its your time chick! 

Yella - welcome back, hope the holiday did you the world of good!!

Big hi to Sunbeam, bunnykins, BJP, Cathy, Sparty, Lx, Emak, SW, Roxy - everyone else I haven't mentioned..

Better get back to work before I'm caught out lol!!
Jk xx


----------



## Tessykins

Morning everyone!

Wee p, sending you loads of       and       for your wee embie to stay strong.  I hope I haven;t offended you pet by lamenting my et yesterday when I know that I too should thank my lucky stars that I got to this stage    My head is all over the place too.

Girls, I apologise for my mini-breakdown yesterday!  I contacted the embryologist this morning and she answered all of my questions - she said that 2/3 cell is what they would expect for a 2 day embryo, that the other two embryos were both grade Cs and were allowed to perish and that the 'A' grade she saw yesterday morning had changed over the space of a few hours into a B grade and that sudden changes often happen.

I feel a wee bit more positive but need to become A LOT more positive!  I feel that I should be excited and positive at this stage of being PUPO but I'm not - did any of you girls feel like this?

Hello to ervyone and thanks for everything.

Velma, good luck for today's news


----------



## mollycat

ive not posted in ages.... good to see all the positive vibs          

BP- twins   many congrats to ya sweety xx

Tessykins- were you at the RFC at 11.45 yesterday?? if you were i was the girl with blonde hair!! im snap with ya with the two B grades 2 and 3 cell... ( lets hope we have the right embryos   joke!!)

this is our 3rd round of FET.. all our embryos have been A grade up to now, and all 4 cell plus, im taking it as a good sign as we got no where with our A grade Embryos. The cell size are very low, but its only due to cell loss when defrosting   that and plus the RFC dont let them  grow very long after they take em out (over night 12 hours max, and not 24 hours), so really it takes them back a stage..... so i wouldnt worry to much... im TRYING NOT TO   

well the two week wait again for me... god how i hate it.....

will keep watching and   for ya all

hugs Debby xxxxx


----------



## mollycat

weepurple- dont panic, i know loads that have been in one embryo team nicknamed TOE, and gone on to have happy and healthy babies!!!!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Wee Purple, just wanted to say i'm keeping eveything crossed for you.    sending you big hugs I know you must be on tender hooks at the mo    

Bunny xxx


----------



## Tessykins

Molly, that was probably me - I have dark hair.  Well sure if they got them mixed up we'll soon sort it out by looking at their hair colour cos me and my dh are both dark!    Did Dr McManus do yours?  She did mine.

How you feeling at the moment missis?  I can't shake off the neg vibes (sorry).  I know I'll get nowhere if I'm not positive so I'm gonna try hard!!

What you doing during your 2ww??  I spent most of yday relaxing and lying on sofa, but I was also sitting upright at the computer for a good while.  It's a flippin headmelter!  I don;t know what to do for the best - lie down?  strict bed rest?  What?  I'm back to work on Monday and think I'll be glad to get back!


----------



## Velma

Hey Weepurple!! My heart goes out to you honey i know you are having such a hard time. There is so much pressure built up and the time and energy to get to this stage it is not a bit of wonder you are emotional. I hope the cry helped! I am so glad that all around you are feeling positive! I do think that unfortunately there does seem to be a big percentage that dont fertilise, i am keeping all crossed for you that you get to go ahead with this little one! All my thoughts are with you today!! Please let me know the news!      Dont be worried about posting - its important that we can try and support you honey!

Tessy and Molly - glad to hear you are on the 2WW and Pupo hoping it goes well for you guys! Molly i was knocking around at that time!

Velma x


----------



## mollycat

Tesskins... small world aint it   

yes Dr McManus has done 2 of mine so far, and im glad as the older male DR (cant remember his name) did the last one, and by hell he aint half rough!!!!

Im doing ok at the moment, trying not to think about it (easier said than done ) just gonna chill and take it easy for 2 weeks.
Ive taken time off work as im a house keeper and its very physical work. 

well its kinda bitter sweet this time for me, as my last FET i got a BFP but it ended a week later with a mc, so im hoping for better luck this time, not gonna do anything different, just carry on as normal, no bed rest ect... i think its all in gods hands right now as its all up to our lovely embryos to bond to our nice fluffy wombs   

gotta say the gel has kicked in all ready, my (.)(.) are massive..... least i know its doing its job   

stay positive Tessykins... message me any time xxx

Debby x


----------



## Tessykins

Hi Velma, how you doing?  When do you have to phone for your news?  I wish you all the very, very best of luck


----------



## mollycat

Oh Velma, 


were you in recovery i saw someone resting up at around that time on my way for FET 

How did you get on??


----------



## glitter girl

Congrats to all you girls on your BFP'S, I rarely get a chance to get on here for a catch up, thrilled for you all.

OMG, B.P, TWINS!! I'm so, so happy for you hun, you really deserve it. Don't let anyone scare you, twins are great, will P.M when I get a chance xo


----------



## Velma

Molly would have been in the waiting room - Was out of recovery around 11:45 then went for a big donut   and had to come back to see all was ok for the sperm!!

Have rang and due to go to ET tomorrow at 2, am hoping Weepurple will be around the same   

Molly cant wait for the gel - I need some (.)(.) boost!! knowing me it will make no difference!  I just seem to get the pain not the growth!   

Am sore today but manageable and feeling really positive so in good form.

Sorry the 2WW is proving hard, but i guess we put so much pressure on feeling a certain way at certain times and then it just doesnt live up to it. Just roll with it and dont knock yourself over it and hopefully it will pass.

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Molly 

So glad your started again and congrats on being  lots of        for the 2ww.

Tess  you didn't say a two day transfere (well you prob did) those cells are great for a two day! I thought it may have been Dr M you where talking about-she did mine-I wasn't fussed on her, while I was gettin re-dressed she gave the pg test etc to DP and shouted Goodluck over the curtain to me and was out the door  
anyway glad you got speaking to the embryologist today and now its PMA!

Glitter  hope the girls are well, yip twins for me at the min, bit of prob with measurments and staining but     all will be well-im in love already and so is my wee DP  

 to everyone else, thinking of you all


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone?

Velma hope you are feeling well. Glad you have got the go ahead for et. Hope all goes well.   

Tessy and mollycat good luck for the 2ww. Hope it all goes well. Sending loads of          your way. 
Tess i'm glad you got talking to the embryologist today. Hope this has reassured you some.   

JK how are you hun? I'm ok, not really moody just my brain is fried. Haven't done any baking cos i'd probably burn it with my memory at the mo.   Have been gardening instead.
My dad is a bit better thanks, no more nose bleeds thank god. Hopefully they will stay away.

BP how are you huni? Hope you are feeling a bit more positive.     everything is ok and sending loads of       your way.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. Hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## weepurple

Good news girlies, our wee fighter has made it and we're all set for ET tomorrow at 3pm! wooohoooo, i'm a very happy bunny.  Lovely lady said it was 'looking good and a nice 2 cell embryo' I've just cried again but happy tears this time lol

Thank you all so much for keeping me going through this rollercoaster, I know it's not over yet but I'm so glad to get to this stage! You're all stars    

Velma super news that all is good and you're having ET tomorrow, will u have one or two put back?  Special thanks to you for supporting me    my wee cycle buddie, we can send each other demented with SS on the 2ww   

Molly congrats on being PUPO!

Big hi to everyone else, hope ur all well today xx


----------



## Velma

Weepurple i am so delighted for you honey - was so worried about you! This time tomorrow pet we are PUPO, they said they would put back two unless one was really good quality and none will be frozen. Delighted to have you along with me! All go tomorrow i'm at 2 and you 3 - Fab news!!   

MissE i am delighted to hear your dad hasn't had any more of those crazy nosebleeds! I hope things really improve for him!

Gonna head to Acu now shortly and again tomorrow! Anyone else with Chinese Clinic on upper lisburn road? I think she is really good!

Velma x


----------



## mollycat

thankies BP... dont fret to much about the staining, i hear its very very common with twins!! fantastic news!!

Velma... omg, the coffee shop at the Royal do some amazing cakes.. mmm good luck for tomorrow for ET, hope you get some amazing results with the gel (.)(.) ... hehe

Weepurple.. go girl, i see team toe is back in business, like i said, ive know loads on this journey thats had amazing results with a single embryo, all the best for ET tomorrow xx 

hi to everyone ive missed xx

ps..glitter girl... omg the girls are adorable, you must be a proud mommy indeed x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Wee Purple... That's fab news huni  you must be so relieved!   

good luck to you and you Velma for tomorrow!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## MissE

Wee purple well done, i'm sure you are delighted and relieved. I knew that wee embie would be a fighter. So glad it is doing so well for you. Good luck for et tomorrow hun, we are all    for you.        


Emma xx


----------



## weepurple

OMG Velma I go to Cathy for accupuncture and am going tonight at 6.30pm!  Small world eh? xx


----------



## weepurple

doh didn't mean to post that as I hadn't finished! 

Velma will maybe see you there!  Traffic has been mad round here today, must the Balmoral Show slowing everything down.  May leave early for accupuncture!  Did Cathy say to have a session tomorow as well before ET?  I'm fast running outa cash   

Thanks for ur lovely messages girls   I really appreciate them xx


----------



## sunbeam

Well done wee purple and remember it only takes one!!!!!  Good luck for tomorrow!!!!!!!!


Glitter good to hear from you glad to hear your girls are doing well...congrats!!!!!!!


Mollycat congrats on being PUPO.....I test on the 21st just wish it was tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


Hi to all!!!!!


----------



## mollycat

oh Sunbeam, seem we are almost the same again   you test the day after my 37th Birthday!!  
sending you lots of


----------



## Babypowder

weeP great news and just where it should be at this stage-think you've a wee fighter there


----------



## Velma

Weepurple it is a small world alright!   I'm just back traffic was a nightmare! Yeah she recommends straight after ET I know the money just drips out but i feel it has really helped me. She is really nice - i was chatting her and asked her what rate she expects for fertilization - she said she would usually expect 80% or 90%. Did anyone get anything near this

Can i ask how everyone felt physically the day after EC. I am getting some cramps and starting to worry it may affect my chances when i get transfer!

Sunbeam - i know it seems a long way off but at least you will have some more of us to keep you company   

Mollycat am partial to the donuts   

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone?

Velma and wee purple good luck for et tomorrow. Hope it all goes well.      

Velma i had a lot of discomfort the day after ec and a lot of cramping but it may well just be because you got lots of eggies. I know i'm not much use cos of the ohss but I think a lot of people have discomfort the next day. Hopefully it will settle just keep drinking loads of water (2L a day).     you feel better tomorrow.

Sunbeam hang in there hun.      

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Weepurple, WHOOHOO!    It's such a relief for you.  This time tomorrow you'll be pupo!!
Velma, some    for you too - good luck for tomorrowX

Sunbeam, how you doing missis?  Hav e you gone mad yet or are you holding out ok?

Velma I had a lot of discomfort the day after e/c and ended up going back to rfc (thought I had ohss), but it turned out I'd contracted a urine infection.  I'm sure it's only natural to feel some discomfort the next day esp with such a big crop. 

Girls, I'm feeling a lot better- have calmed myself down  and many of you lovely ladies have offered me loads of comfort and words of wisdom that I was badly in need of!  Think I just felt overwhelmed y'day that the longed for day had finally arrived.  Anyway, I've been relaxing all day (bored stupid to be honest) and plan to do the same tomorrow before getting back to reality on Saturday.  Thanks to all of you


----------



## roxy121

velma my ec i couldnt walk without being in pain the day after i did have cramping (but went on to have swollen ovaries just depends everyone different) and my et went ahead and i was in pain pain i had my e/c on thurs and e/t on sunday i was sore sunday to but the pain has went away relief   

today im a bit more   if i keep myself busy i dont think as much !!! going to go back to work next week or ill go crazy    

is everyone is (.)(.)s sore mine feel like bloody weights    

sending all     and big    's for 2mrw 

weep i only have 1 little one in ere but its a fighter and im    its a keeper xx


----------



## weepurple

Evening ladies

Just back from acupuncture, was lovely though I think I'll need to do just 30mins tomorrow after ET, I'm skint! But will be worth it! DF reckons I'm being ripped off but he doesn't go for alternative therapies anyway 

Velma traffic had died down so I got up the road quite quickly. I'm still feeling crampy, it's like the cramps I get when AF is due, I suppose when u think of the hokin and pokin they do at EC it's bound to take a few days to settle? Also (sorry TMI) i got a few clumps of old blood, I hope that was normal! Hope cramps settles down soon 

Tessykins so glad u are feeling so much better today, keep on relaxing 

Thanks for all your good luck wishes for tomorrow, I really appreciate all of your support



weepurple xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

velma - i used cathys husband who works out of portadown and i would believe everything they say. They are both trained medical doctors who practice traditional medicine as well. we got a a fertilisation rate of about that. we had 8 eggs and 7 fertilised  . 

i think you mentioned going before ET - i went to them both an hour before ET and then again afterwards. 2 weeks later Dr william felt a 'pregnant pulse' and i never told him i had tested that morning ! i was GOBSMACKED   . i was sceptical about tcm before that but not anymore.. keep your feet warm, dont over stretch your body and rub your tummy in a clockwise direction ( i didnt do the last bit but i did the rest)   

tessy, molly and roxy - congrats to all of you on being PUPO ! thats such an achievement in its own right 

velma and WeeP im saying lots of    for you and sending you both lots of    for tomorrow

Wee P - def go for your actu before and after ET xoxox my DH wouldnt entertain it either lol


----------



## Babypowder

Velma ans weeP is it Cathy in Finaghy your going too? She kindly did my accu before and after e/t as the girl I was going to was going on hols-shes so lovely.

Hi to everyone hope your all well-whats with the


----------



## Sparty

Ahhh just finished writing a post and it disappeared   

Wee purple and Velma - good luck with et tomorrow      Whoo hoo both be PUPO soon  
I'm also going to Cathy in Finaghy, love it. It is expensive, be worth it if it works though   My DH is not a believer in alternative therapies either Weepurple, but then the guys don't have their systems mucked up with all the drugs etc so he will just have to lump it and pay up    ..Guess who is still waiting on af, bloated and grumpy from dr ?      
I don't want any regrets this time. We should have booked together and asked for group discount     
Roxy     for your wee fighter
Tessy glad your feeling more up beat    
Misse glad to hear your dads feeling a bit better and no more nose bleeds   
   JK, Yella, BP, BJP, Bunny, Mollycat, Sunbeam, glittergirl, weeEmma and Lx


----------



## yellazippy

Just a quickie to wish Velma and Weepurple good luck for tomorrow   

molly hi many congrats on being pupo xx

sorry for no personals I'll be on tomorrow when I get a minute in work 

Yella x


----------



## Velma

Thanks everyone you are all very good!   

Aw sparty i'm sure it's driving you mad really hope it comes soon!!  

BP - Yeah its Cathy in Finaghy - she is lovely. 
BJP thanks for all the info, glad to hear your got such a great rate, i was a bit disappointed earlier to hear that just 5 of ours fertilized considering the number of eggs but i know we are extremely lucky to have 5.

Weepurple it will be worth it   
Thanks for the info girls am hoping the pain has reduced tomorrow, feel like i have been through a full op - like being opened up and was worried when started getting cramps too incase it affected holding on to the embie. Although its not sore all the time. So relieved to hear others experiences thanks for sharing   Roxy glad to hear your story there is hope even if i am sore tomorrow. Hate the thoughts of them going near me down there when im sore enough but has to be done!   

Tessy so glad to hear your feeling a bit better hun! 

Niceday and DC8 how are the stimms going??

Weepurple - Wishing you Well tomorrow!!!

Velma x


----------



## Tessykins

Morning girls

Velma and wee Purple

 for ETs this afternoonXXX

Roxy, how you holding up pet?

Hello to everyone, hope you're all doing wellX


----------



## sunbeam

Morning girls

Velma and wee purple hope all went great..........cant wait to hear from you both!!!!!!!!!!

Hi to all!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Wee purple and Velma keeping everything crossed for you both today. Hope it all goes well.      

Tessy, roxy and sunbeam how are you ladies doing? Hope you have been taking it easy.

Hi to all. Catch up later. Heading for my lunch now, need a break before the next batch of patients comes through.

Emma xx


----------



## mollycat

,
how is everyone this morning

Velma & WeePurple... hope all went well today at ET   , now the hard part starts   ,  

Sunbeam.. any symptoms yet?? Sending you lots of   and PMA xox

TessyKins.. how you feeling today??   

Roxy... ive only been on my gel a few days and all ready ive got MEGA Massive (.)(.) they are like lead bricks too... Jordan eat your heart out   .. sending ya   

hey Yella, how you been, ive kinda lost track of where everyone is at, been away from FF for a few months! hope your keeping well xx   

big hi to MissE, Niceday, DC8, Sparty, Bunny, WeeEm, BJP, im sure ive missed some of you, sorry

sending loads of Hugs and PMA   

Debby xox


----------



## JK32

Hi Girls just on my lunch.. had a yummy sandwich from M&S, crisps and a bar of chocolate - Its Friday after all lol!!

Velma and WeeP - Hoping everything goes well today. Make sure and rest up afterwards - Are you both having Acup??

Tessy, Roxy and Sunbeam and Molly hope you aren't driving yourselves crazy already symptom spotting!! Just take it easy and enjoy doing nothing!

Molly - sooo lucky that the gel makes you like Jordan!! When i was on the cyclogest it did nothing for me and i need a boost lol!!

MissE - God love you having a load of patients to see!! Im so lucky I dont have to deal with people face to face in my job!! 

Big hi to everyone else and have a great weekend whatever your plans are!! 
jk xx


----------



## JK32

Hi Girls just on my lunch.. had a yummy sandwich from M&S, crisps and a bar of chocolate - Its Friday after all lol!!

Velma and WeeP - Hoping everything goes well today. Make sure and rest up afterwards - Are you both having Acup??

Tessy, Roxy and Sunbeam and Molly hope you aren't driving yourselves crazy already symptom spotting!! Just take it easy and enjoy doing nothing!

Molly - sooo lucky that the gel makes you like Jordan!! When i was on the cyclogest it did nothing for me and i need a boost lol!!

MissE - God love you having a load of patients to see!! Im so lucky I dont have to deal with people face to face in my job!! 

Big hi to everyone else and have a great weekend whatever your plans are!! 
jk xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Girls have a wee look at this topic , i know its not for everyone 
but i think she is doing a good job
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236617.0
Big hi to all , molly good luck hun hugs will pm ya later


----------



## yellazippy

Sunbeam        DR - ??                Stimms -  20 Apr          EC - 04 May        ET - 09 May        OTD - 21 May

Tessykins        DR - 14 Mar          Stimms - n/a                EC-  n/a            FET - 12 May        OTD - 26 May

Weepurple      DR -  11 Apr        Stimms - 27  Apr        EC - 11 May        ET -  14 May        OTD -  28 May

Velma              DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30  Apr        EC - 12 May        ET - 15 May          OTD - 29 May

Niceday          DR - 29  Mar      Stimms - 10 May          EC - 24 May        ET -  27  May      OTD - 10 June

DC8                DR - 24 Apr        Stimms - 13 May          EC - 26 May          ET - 29 May          OTD - 12 June

Cathy2            DR- 05 May        Stimms - n/a                EC  - n/a              FET - 10 June        OTD - 24 June

MissE              DR - 09 May        Stimms - n/a                EC - n/a                FET - 15 June        OTD - 29 June

Sparty.          DR  - 01 May      Stimms - 01 June        EC - 15 June          ET - 18  June      OTD - 02  July


----------



## roxy121

afternoon ladies

jk32 - yes i am symptom spotting    cant help it, its just me got crampy pains since et last week read the gel leaflet it said it would give u cramp like symptoms hope its that !!!! ive decided to go back to work on tuesday if only for my sanity or i will have myself demented wondering    

sweetchilli  i read that post i am disgusted at the nhs guidelines pm has a lot to answer to i think its just unfair the way the whole process works but more power to this girl for taking action.

mollycat -    my (.)(.)'s very sore too !!!

misse - how was lunch, its friday hope u treated yourself??

sunbeam how u doing??

im very positive today i just dont know why but i am     

velma and weepurple


----------



## yellazippy

Afternoon All 

Hi SW i had a wee read and i think its an admirable thing they are trying to do...worth all our support 

Velma and Weepurple you should both be  now all the best with your 

Tessy Roxy & Sunbeam lots of   i hope the 2ww is kind to you both try not to symptom spot too much   

Sparty Cathy & MissE i think those  drugs are taking their tole  hang in there it`ll all be worth it   

Niceday & DC8 i hope stimms is going well it will be no time until you`ll be reaping in lovely healthy eggies  

BP Ava & BJP i`ll be    you all enjoy happy healthy pregnancies  

AFM well ladies its time for me to say goodbye  i will be looking in now and again to see how everyone is doing but i need to move on from IF and get my life moving forward again  

FF has been such a huge part of my day to day life over the last 2 years that it feels strange to go  but i`m finding it a wee bit hard to cope at the moment so i think its best to step back and let the newbies fill the boards with the   it needs  

Bunny i know you`re busy at the moment so if any of you other lovely ladies will take over the list its as simple as copy and paste 

Wishing everyone all the very best for the future with buckets of       for all

Yella Xx


----------



## GemmaC

Awe Yella, your post has me in   . You are a very special lady and I for one have loved getting to "know" you. Your positive attitude and good humor has been so uplifting to me all along. I really do wish you all the very best in the future, you deserve the very very best. And I will be praying that God will give you the desires of you heart. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Velma

Hi girls,

Not long back as got acu after. They put one back as the quality was so good! I got 4 grade A 4 cell, and 1 Grade B 4 cell so they put back an A grade 4 cell and are freezing the rest. That appointment was definately far easier than the other. I am still suffering today and am even feeling sick at times and dizzy. So not really on the form to come on here much - think i'm just gonna rest up.

Weepurple i hope you are feeling great and all went fab!!

Yella - I can't believe your going - but i understand - it's hard being on here when you have had such dissapointment and it is good to start moving on with things - i really hope you have every happiness in your future and all works out for you!! Will be thinking of you ! I'm sure all will agree you have been a great friend and support for people on here!     Good Luck honey!

Hello to all the rest of you i hope you are all well.

Velma x


----------



## MissE

HI ladies,

SW had a wee read, think it is a great thing they are trying to do. Definitely think it is worth supporting. 

Yella your post has made me  , cant believe you are going but i do understand. Thank you for all your support and advice. I'm sure everyone will agree that you will be missed. You are a very special and brave lady. Really wish you all the luck in the world and hope all your dreams come true. take care.   

Velma congrats on being . What a fab grade embie. Hope it snuggles in for the next 9 months. Take it easy and keep drinking plenty.

Take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## weepurple

Hi Ladies

Yella - so sorry you're leaving but I totally understand why, you have been through so much and given so much help and support to all the ladies on here.  I wish you both all the very best in whatever adventures life takes you on, you are very special    Thanks for all your help and support   

Velma woohoo well done, fab wee embie u have there and lovely wee frosties too!  So chuffed for you, sorry you're feeling rubbish, rest up and hope you are feeling much better very soon   

ET was all good, even easier than a smear!  Hardly felt a thing, he was a very nice doctor and even shook our hands wished us all the best!  All the staff are great at the clinic.  We have a grade B 6 cell aboard the mothership!    our wee fighter snuggles in nicely and is very happy it's new wee home!  Feeling very positive and it's now up to the big man upstairs with a bit of help from mother nature    

I'm a bit knackered today (very little sleep) so sorry for no personals, but I hope you are all good today and thanks you all for thinking of me   

Happy Friday!

weepurple xx


----------



## MissE

Wee purple weel done hun. Congrats on being .    that it snuggles in cos it is back where it belongs. Rest up hun.

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

Yella, your going to be truely missed, I understand why you need to go, and I just wish it wasn't for the reason it is    you've been a great friend to me, full of advice, craic and even the odd    when it was needed   . Lots of love to you and DP in whatever you do next. BP xox


----------



## Tessykins

Yella, I'm sorry to hear that you're going, but I too understand your reasons - it's so, so hard.  All the very best for whatever you decide to do       .


----------



## Babypowder

Velma and WeeP congrats on being 

Rest up next couple of days then PMA.....what the mind believes the body can achieve


----------



## Tessykins

Velma and Wee P. congrats on being 


Flip, just noticed there's a lot of us on the 2ww now and we're all not far a part from each other - great support!! I'll know where to come for a good moan!      and      for us all.

I'm going out now girls for the first time in 3 days - I feel like I've cabin fever!! Me and dh going for dinner - feel grand today, just slightly crampy (crinone??).

Hello to misse, molly, roxy, sunbeam, bjp, bp, sparty, niceday, jelly, gemma, jk and everyone else


----------



## Ladyhex

Aww Yella    you truly are a "special" lady and one "hell" of a FF. You have been here for everybody no matter what stage they were at.     its a sad day...but you need to do whats best for you and DP. You kicked my  when i needed but was there with a  when i needed one. 
This ones for you hun 

Love LX xxxxx


----------



## norma30

YELLAZIPPY- will be sorry to see u go   , you have been a great friend and support to me during my tx and after you will be sorely missed but you look after yourself and dh. We completely understand why ur are leaving, it is very hard to cope with, I hope you find a way to make ur dreams come true . XX   


HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING OK havent been on much as im struggling myself a bit, but have been lurking to see how everyone is, went for a scan at rfc on wednesday with dr mcdreamy (ooooh hes lovely) to check that there is no endo on my ovaries and there isnt so dont have to get lap done from that perspective but for a pain point of view i think i will get it done, had very bad ovulation pain last weekend couldnt hardly walk and crawled to the loo on my hands and knees, but thats endo for u its not nice, anyway hope everyone has a nice weekend, will catch up next week 


LX- you can always be relied on for the hot men!!!
norma30


----------



## cathy2

Eveing ladies   

Yella     i hope everything works out for u hun u gotta do wat u think is best u will be really missed on here   

Sparty hope u feeling better today heres a wee af dance for ya                                  

Sunbeam, Roxy, mollycat and Tessykins how r u 4 holding up ? going mad yet ?        

MissE how r u ? r u having many side affects from dr, i have headaches and a few hot flushes but i can cope with that lol   

Velma and Weepurple huge    on being PUPO woohoo       fab embies ladies     for ya both


A big    to everyone else   


AFM nothing much to report other than a few headaches and hot flushes and my sinuses is still playing up. Im counting down the days until HRT tabs start   .


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

cathy i'm fine. Like you i'm counting down til HRT starts. Have had one or two hot flushes but my main problem with DR is tiredness and scatter brained. But then hubby says not much difference from usual, cheeky pig!!! It'll all be worth it.  

Norma hun nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear you are having a tough time. Good news that the endo is not on the ovaries but hopefully the lap will ease the pain for you. Mine did for a few months but then endo grew back.   

LX lovely to see you on with your sexy hunks. You can always be relied on to get us all hot and bothered.   

Tessy have a lovely evening. It will do you good to get out and about. Sending loads of       your way.

A big hi to everyone. Hope you all ahve a lovely evening.

Emma xx


----------



## roxy121

yella so sorry your leaving us  but  from reading through the threads u have been a great help to all us girls and a big group   , i wish u all the very best of luck xxxx

Was out for dinner 2nite girls myself felt it was that weird and xciting to get out and about   xx

still getting crampies and sometimes they r bloody sore   

Was up visiting a friend whos just had a baby i got very emotional when i came out    the whole way home


----------



## Lychee

Bye Bye Yella...Cycle buddy.  Hope your back is bette   r.  PM me if you ever need a chat.      Lychee


----------



## sunbeam

Yella I have just read your post and feel so emotional.............thank you for being such a wonderful FF!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You have been amazing and have made this journey easier............thanks for doing the board for us, you will be truly missed by us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I understand that you need a break to help you move forward but please dont lose touch!!!!!!!!!!

Missing you already

Sunbeamxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Yella , sending loads of love and hugs hun , i and everyone will miss ya , but we all understand how hard it is 
miss ya hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mollycat

how is everyone today? just dropped my DP off at Portrush for the NW200, OMG talk about a traffic nightmare, i think im gonna sit tight today pull the sofa up to the fire, eat junk and watch a movie... least ive got peace   

Yella- so sorry your having a hard time with everything, i know how you feel as i took a long break after my last failed tx.. sending you loads of   and pm me anytime x

Norma- Stay strong hun, any rants you wanna air i will listen!!!   

Roxy- glad you enjoyed your night out, hope your feeling full of beans today, not long now   

Sunbeam- how you going today??   

Tessy- any plans for the weekend??   

WeePurple & Velma - are you both chilled today with your feet up        


big hi to all of ya!! are ya all still   its so quiet for a saturday morning    

 
          Debby xox


----------



## cathy2

Morning ladies   

Whats everyone up to today ? 

Roxy     its really hard seeing friends and family having babies when we r struggling with IF.
It wont be long until u have ur own wee baba    . 

Mollycat like ur idea of the fire and movie sounds great to me enjoy   

How r all the ladies doing on their   Sunbeam, roxy, mollycat, tessykins, Velma and Weepurple  OMG there r loads of ye     i hope i havent missed anyone    stay        and i will     hard for ye all 
    


A big hello to everyone else hope u all keeping well   

AFM im bored dont know wat to do today     housework most likely   

Cathy xx


----------



## roxy121

hey everyone

weepurple and velma hows u keeping??        

cathy im bored as well but i is lying on the sofa watching two and half men while dh washing the car (he puts more effort into that car than any bit of cleaning ill tell ye)   

well 1 week nearly done of this    

I cant do much today as the whole north coast stops on the day of the nw200 so just going to stay on the sofa   

well girls      to all xx


----------



## Velma

Hi Everyone,

Molly - i used to love the northwest when i was at uni up there - well at least the excuse for drinking   , i'm the same as you having a lazy day eating and watch telly.
Roxy hun - hope the cramps ease up - you are bound to be emotional seeing her and her new baby - its natural honey and your are going through a stressful time.
MissE - hopefully the tabs start soon and then your DR symptoms will reduce its frustrating feeling dipsy all the time!   So what is the difference in the process for FET - how long do you take the tabs etc. Hope you are feeling   , it wont be long now!
Sparty any sign of AF?? really hope it comes soon!   
Norma - so sorry to hear you have been in such pain honey - hope the lap helps!
Weepurple delighted to hear you got on so well yesterday honey - can you believe we are at this stage - its so surreal!! but am chatting to my wee bubba already     

Thanks for all the support and well wishes over the last couple of days, you have all been fab. I am feeling alot better today, yesterday was my worst day yet found it so sore to even try and straigten up and was getting severe knife like pains up both front and back passage even just to sit on the loo for a pee. That coupled with nausea, dizziness and very sore and swollen abdomen didnt really make me very much craic   
Today i have a rash, i have had this about 6 times before really dont know if its hormone based or could possibly be related to progesterone (anyone else got this?) or i'm probably reading too much into it. Still some pain nowhere near yesterdays tho so in really good form! And am staying uber     for my wee bubba!!

all the 2WW's       for fabulous news some of you are at the last hurdle so try and keep      
Dr's not long til you are at our stage - hope your symptoms aren't too bad and think it will all be worth it!       

Velma x


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, what a lovely Saturday.  Sounds like you're all doing good.

Misse, went to the indian in Lurgan last night, was good - such a feed they give you  !

Velma, I went to uni there too - oh for the carefree days in the anchor bar in Portstewart   !!  Glad to hear you're starting to get on the mend hun.

Well, I'd had enough of lying on the sofa watching satc and decided to go shopping.  Went to Rushmere and spent a fortune in Debenhams, well there is a sale on!  Anyway, starting to feel guilty that I wasn't lying on sofa simply relaxing and focusing on nothing but my wee embies.  But, then again, when I'm on the sofa I start worryng about what position to lie in - this 2 ww is a head wrecker!!!  

I did read a post, think it was from ff, about a girl who asked her doc what to do and what to avoid during the 2ww, the doc told her that if the embryos aren't viable they wouldn't stick and if they are they will!  She said that if it was the case that normal activity or exercise stopped embryos from implanting then any women who'd had unprotected sex and didn't want kids would be out digging ditches during the entire 2ww!  I though those were wise words, but I suppose in our situations it's better to be safe than sorry!

Hello to all - misse, sunbeam, molly, wee p, roxy, cathy, bp, bjp, jk and everyone else.


----------



## Sparty

Yella, what can I say that has not been said    I will miss you loads, take care of yourself and dh.     I will be    that things work out for you, love and best wishes xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparty

Hey ladies,
well I have spent today writing an essay, Tessy, I would rather shop in debenhams    or watchin 2 an a half men would also be lovely Roxy    or a movie on the sofa sounds fab too Molly .... anybody want to swap   
Good news - Velma my af turned up this morning.. so delighted thats really late for me, hoping it helps to stop the bloated feelin   
Norma, good to see you posting again   
Well I better get back to the work, wanna have this finished by tonight, have another one to do after this    
Hi to all xx


----------



## Velma

He sparty , delighted AF showed up - its amazing that you get to the stage of it to arrive - but that is brill news!   Hope it make you feel better.   Pity about the essay - you always crave tv or anything when you have something like that on, but you will be so relieved when its done!   

Tessy i love indian, would have loved one tonight but DH making me roast chicken which i'm looking forward to   Aw the best days in portstewart - was never outta the anchor   What did you buy?? I saving myself for maternity wear   I think that advise is probably spot on at the end of the day you have to live you cant lock yourself away and lie up every minute! So sounds good that you went and done something you enjoyed!

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Evening ladaies, hows everyone today?

       to all the 2ww ladies. Hope you are all taking it easy.
Tessy glad you had a lovely feed. Never been to the indian cos not a big fan of indian food. Hope you are feeling     .

Velma your DH making dinner sounds lovely. Mine is drunk as a skunk this evening. Had his mates round today.
HRT tabs start on 31st May and lining scan on 11th June. Don't know if HRT will ease symptoms or make me worse. Mind you don't think i could get any more dipsy.  

Sparty so chuffed that your af came today. About time too cos it melts your head waiting for it. Good luck with the essay.

Hope everyone is having a lovely staurday. I was at my nephews 4th birthday party. It was in an adventure playground and the kids were running around mad. Wasn't having any bother but this evening on the way home in the car just fell apart. Have cried sore and don't even know why. Think i've lost the plot.

Enjoy your evenings and relax.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Awww, Misse    you've every right to have a good wee cry and sometimes it just hits us, esp when we have to go to events where there are happy wee families running about.  You let it all out girl  .  You haven;t lost the plot at all, you've been through a very long and emotionally draining journey and you're on the deveil spray which isn't helping matters.  You take it easy pet and bear in mind that in about 2 months time you're going pregnant and will be planning wee days out to adventure playgrounds for your own babies      

Sparty, happy days af came - God help you with essays, my days of doing those are well over, I just have to mark the damn things now!

Velma, got a few tops and a lovely new skirt - got home and my dh noticed that they'd left the security tag on the bloody skirt!  Now, I promise, it's all legit   That means have to go back tomorrow cos I wanna wear the skirt for an event on Tuesday.  Don't you hate when that happens!

God, times are bad when that was the main drama of my day! 

Anyway, I'm away to console myself with a cornetto and britain's got talent!


----------



## Velma

Hey,

Tessy - glad to hear you got some nice stuff, well i didn't hear anything about you being chased down the road by security - so it must be legit   It is a bit of a pain alright but at least you can have another quick snoop   Mmmm cornetto am drowling even though its only 8:20   

MissE nothing worse than seeing the other half ****** when they get home and you sober as a judge   But hope you treated yourself to loadsa treats when you had place to yourself! Hope the tab helps things honey! Sweetie i had my nephews 2nd birthday in Mar - and i found it really hard too ended up crying the whole way home the day after. give yourself a break - those things are very intensive with people who are all child focused so it is hard. You are no different than the rest of us, and sometimes you have to protect yourself perhaps you are just not ready for those big occassions and when they come up again maybe avoid them and try and organise going to see them the day before or after and celebrate when there are less people and you can enjoy your nephew. I found it very hard to be in the big group and they all had parenthood in common i felt so alien to it all and yet they were just unaware. A good cry might help you feel a bit better, also if you were to explain to our family i found that helped me. Hope your feeling better today    

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, how are you this morning?

Thanks girls i'm feeling much better this morning. At least these things are only once a year, well twice cos i've an 8 month old nephew who will be one in September and i'm his godmother so i'll have to go to that one. The other 2 nephews and niece are a bit older and we don't go to their parties. You know what teenagers are like.   

Tess i hate when that happens but as velma says its a wee excuse to have another wee nosey round. I'm going to go to rushmere myself today for a nosey. Want to go get an apple tree in B&Q for my garden, then DH wants to buy a new TV.

Velma i like the sound of that cornetto too. Yum yum. DH didn't even have that much to drink yesterday (4 or 5 pints) but he had been out pouring concrete in the garden and was exhausted so it hit him really hard. I don't drink at all so i'm used to dealing with drunk eejits whilst sober. He ended up in bed at 9.45 last night.    
Had a long chat with mum the other day and told her no-one understand how i felt. Now she is texting every 5 minutes, "are you ok". Bit OTT sometimes god love her.

A big    to all the lovely ladies. Loads of          being sent to each of you.

Emma xx


----------



## weepurple

Hey ladies



How are you all doing and hows all my fellow 2ww's getting on?

MissE sorry hun you were feeling down  glad you're feeling much better today 

Velma how ya doin? I've been chattin to junior as well tellin him to stay nice and snuggly, no idea why I've decided it's a him   I was thinking the same, it is all very surreal to have finally got to this stage. Was the chicken dinner yummy? It's always nicer when it's made for you  We had a big fat chinese last night and it was yum!

Roxy how's things with you? Only 1 week left 

Cathy2 did u do housework yesterday? I am itching to do something, this doing nothing is not what I'm used to at all 

Tessykins I know a few peeps that has happened to buying clothes. Maybe you'll see something else nice to treat yourself too when ya take it back 

Sparty ooh I don't envy you, this time last year I was in revision hell for my professional exams-nightmare! Good luck with the next essay  Good to hear af has showed up too!

Hi to molly, sunbeam, norma, wee emma, bunnykins, crazykate, BP, BJP, Lychee, ava and everyone else I've missed, hope your're all ok.

AFM I did the worst thing on Friday evening and googled grade b 6 cell and got myself into a state and convinced myself this is over already. Think I'm finding it difficult to deal with being a poor responder as it's something I never expected. I actually had it in my head at the start if it doesn't work we could have some frosties as back-up and I'd also thought I'd love to egg share if possible as I would love to help someone else... oh how wrong can ya be! I don't know how to get my head around it but am working on it and feel more positive today! DF doesn't want me to go back to work for another week as I'll get stressed as soon as I walk in the front door. My boss and colleagues are fab and very supportive but I'm my own worst enemy and will stress myself out! My sleeping is atrocious atm too so I'm prob best chillin out as much as I can!

Sorry that turned into a rant, feel better tho getting it off me chest 

weepurple xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Wee purple i just wanted to pop on very quickly and tell you that a grade b 6 cell has a good a chance as any embie.. mine were grade b 4 cells so keep up that       so (as niceday would say to me -) step back and away from google  it really does no favours during the 2 ww.. you have to remember that some ladies get symptoms and its BFP.. some ladies get symptoms and its BFN.. some ladies get NO symptoms and its BFN and some ladies get NO symptoms and its BFP.. those are the only 2ww rules as we are all different  

misse - you are having a tough ole time at the minute so wanted to send you a big   to make you feel better. 

i was hoping to get on for a while this morning but DH is yelling at me to hurry up and get dressed as we have to go to my mothers for lunch and have to leave in 25 mins and im not even showered yet


----------



## weepurple

Ah thanks BJP, you are right!  I'm very good at melting my own head and google is evil    Enjoy lunch!    xx


----------



## Velma

Hey weepurple - i am glad i'm not going crazy or should i say at least not going crazy alone   I have been chatting to my wee embie - who is a girl   based on having a dream about having a girl a while back and that everytime i try and visualise its a girl!
Am in really good form today - for a change   still abit sore but so much improved its great, just in time for heading back to work tomorrow. By the way - is anyone else's stomach still swollen? I look pregnant - hoping thats an omen   but dont want people in work thinking i am when i'm not yet!   Chicken dinner was yum - although your making me hungry thinking of your chinese.
Weepurple i think regardless of what situation you are in you will always feel negative at some point and worry about the success. I was googling too and worrying because i know there seems to be more success on here with grade B embies. It's natural to feel disappointment we all have ideas of how we will respond and what kind of numbers we will get but the important thing is that we are at this stage - which is a real gift, there is a little miracle in us and we should give it our best fight.      Maybe you should take off especially if you know you will be stressed.

BJP you are so right, i have had so many pregnancy symptoms for years and never once been pregnant. Our bodies react to different things and we just wont know for sure until its time to test so i'm hoping we will have a spate of miracles on here!                    

MissE glad to hear you are feeling better hun, your a great one for the garden - hope you get something nice!! Your very good not drinking and watching others dont think i could do that long term!!  Aw god love him - manual work is great   Glad to hear you chatted your mum, it can be over the top at times but it's good when you really need them to listen and it just shows how interested and concerned she is.

Velma x


----------



## norma30

girls need some advice, as dh thinks im going    have been craving iceberg lettuce for 2 days now despite munching my way through 2 bags of the stuff I still am craving for more, am also having a few dizzy heads now im not one for the green stuff havent eaten lettuce from i was pregnant with dd 9 years ago af is due on thursday but havent had the usual cramps and endo pain i should have by now.


dh thinks im reading to much into my symptoms what do you think??




sorry for the memememe post hope everyone is having a nice weekend


norma30


----------



## Velma

Hey Norma,

Not that i have any authority on the subject but it is unusual, could you maybe do an early test just to try and put your mind at rest? your mind is already there anyway - these things are always possible   but also remember we can crave things when our body is lacking something. You will know your body best. I hope it happens for you honey, will keep all crossed.     Best of luck.

Velma x


----------



## JK32

Hey girlies another weekend nearly over!! So depressing!! I dont want to go to work!   

So how are all the 2ww'rs doing? WeeP i see you have been on the old google!!   Very naughty!! I think you should take BJP's advice.. and no 2 people are the same on 2ww as BJP says - Just enjoy relaxing and being pampered.. 
Velma good to see you are in good form! Think the good weather helps... keep it up   

MissE   We've all been there, sometimes it just hits you like a brick wall.... you dont know when its going to hit you next!! But dont you be worrying, this time next year you will be bringing your baby to your nephews 5th party     Love the idea of having an apple tree in the garden!! My DH was a bit like yours last night.. he rang me a bit worse for wear to come and lift him after the footie y'day   plus he did his back in, and i can tell you between listening to him talking jibberish and complaining about his back I was ready to swing for him   

Tessy and Velma I also went to uni in Coleraine and spent many a Tuesday and Thursday night in the Anchor!! Loved it!!! 
Tessy did you buy anything else when you brought your top back?? i was in the shopping centre y'day too, it was heaving!! did you have any of the BBQ goin on outside Sainsburys 

Not much craic with me, we have your review on Tuesday with the prof.. so hopefully be back on the crazy train soon to join ya's.. 

hi to everyone else.. njoy the rest of your Sunday
jk xxx


----------



## JK32

Yella - Forgot to say a big thankyou and goodbye I was in   reading your farewell post - Very sad to see you go and like all the other girls I hope you find true happiness where-ever your journey takes you!! I have been following the Ireland board for over 2 and a half years now (lurker for about a year and a half) and you have always been there for support to all the ff girls.. You have been on such a hard journey but you always kept your sense of humour and supported everyone else.. I wish you all the best and hope you and DH have some fun to yourselves - take care jk xx


----------



## lou 10

Hi Everyone,
I have been reading all your posts and im very interested to know that wen you accept your letter of offer what happens nxt and how long does it take
frm that til the egg transfer?? Im so keen to know and would be grateful if someone can help . Hope all is goin well for everyone.


----------



## Velma

Hi JK, Glad to hear you have you app coming up - will be good to get some progress and ask all the Q's i'm sure you have stocked up    - let us know how you get on! Aw the good one days of coleraine are long gone   

Lou glad to hear you have your letter - great news. There is no exact answer to this, I got my letter at the start of Mar had my ET on fri (14th May). I was lucky because i got my letter a few days before AF so could get my bloods done shortly after the letter. Also they were very busy so it depends when they can fit you in for EC that determines when to start stimms and subsequently DR, that meant they kept me on DR longer 5 weeks, some might only be on it for 2. I hope this helps and wishing you loads of luck!  

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

norma i'm not an expert but i think as velma says it might be worth doing an early test to put your mind at ease. I really hope it happens for you hun. Sending loads of       your way.

JK good luck for your review on Tuesday. Hope you get things moving again very soon.   
Men are a nightmare, all they do is whinge. My DH died today, had to go back to bed at lunch time.     

Lou welcome to the thread. When the letter arrives you usually start DR on day 21 of you cycle. Unfortunately the date of EC is unknown cos there seems to be a shortage of slots for ec in the clinic. Some of the girls have been DR-ing for a month or so. Really hope all goes well for you hun and moves along fairly quickly.      

Niceday how are the stimms going hun? Hope you are doing ok.

Sending loads of        to all the 2ww ladies.

A big hi to all the other ladies. have a lovely evening.

Emma xx


----------



## weepurple

Norma I agree you should maybe do an early test, even just to settle your mind as you'll drive yourself crazy thinking about it, but as you know our bodies are so unpredictable and can trick us.    have my fingers crossed for you tho   

Velma glad you're doing well, you are so positive, I'm stealing a wee bit of your PMA if that's ok    Yep my tum is swollen, but I'm no longer sore, that seems to have disappeared today.  Just the odd cramp which i'm thinking could be the crinone.  Back is a bit sore but I reckon that's due to me sitting on me backside all weekend    Take it easy when you go back to work tomorrow.

JK32 ah your poor DH, hope his back gets better soon.  My DF had one Guinness yesterday whilst the footie was on, but stopped at that which is not like him    I told him he deserved a wee drink after looking after me.  I'm sure he'll make up for it next week for his birthday!  Yep I'm staying away from the old google, don't even know why I did it    Good luck for your review appt.

Hi lou 10 welcome to the board!  I think it's different for everyone but we got offer letter early March and appt for bloods (HIV etc).  I also needed day 2/3 bloods.  Once we both had our bloods about a week later we got a letter with a form that had to be returned on first day of AF for March and an appt letter to attend pre-tx appt where we got our goodie bag of drugs and tx schedule.  That appt was on the Friday and I started sniffing on the Sunday after.  They schedule your tx once they receive your AF date which for was the next month but it can be later depending on when they can fit you in. Please correct me if I'm wrong on any of this ladies, my brain is still mush lol and it was only a couple of months ago!

weepurple xx


----------



## cathy2

Hiya ladies    how is everyone ?

Tessykins i hope u got loads of nice things yesterday   

MissE     sorry u had a tough day yesterday, a good wee cry does u good, hope u feeling better

Weepurple i bought a new hoover yesterday so spent the day hoovering everthing in my path   .
As for the googling that will put u round the bend    (its hard not too lol!!) 

BJP hope u enjoyed ur lunch today   

Norma     i think Velmas right do a test and put ur mind at rest good luck hun      

JK32 its good u have ur review on tues, u will be   again in no time   

How is all the ladies on the    loads        and        for u ye all 

A big    to the rest of u lovely ladies hope ur all well     

AFM nothing much to report, other than feeling really tired today and dont have any days off work until thurs    but it has to be done   .

Cathyxx


----------



## DC8

Hey Ladies

Just a wee quickie to say hi! Havn't had a chance to read back over last week or so but will do in next few days.

Stimms going go but feel overloaded with drugs and quite nauseus, bloated, tender and generally fatigued. I had a chest infection and so am taking a strong antibiotic along with gonal-f and suprecur injections and really feel like a big ball of drugs. 

I hope everyone is doing well and for those who are nearing ET - good luck!!! xxx


----------



## Tessykins

Evening girls, how youall doing?

Norma, give it a few more days and then do a test to put your mind at rest - I hope it's a wee miracle for you hun   

Wee p, I've been very bold and been on google too scaring the pants off myself!  This 2ww is a nightmare - one minute I'm convinced that it will work, they next I'm convinced that it won't - all we can do is try to remain pos and wait for the otd    

I'm back to work tomorrow girls and I really don't mind going back as this is a quiet time of the year for us and it will be a distraction from sitting in the house analysing every twinge!  Wee purp, if you don't feel up to it it may be best to take a few extra days off especially if you're a poor sleeper.  I went through a phase of not sleeping well and there's nothing more stressful than that especially when you have to get up for work the next morning - just you look after yourself pet and try to ensure a stress-free existence (easier said than done, I know!)

JK, missed the barbeque, not like me - I'm usually like the bisto kids and can sniff food out from a mile away   That's another reason for me to get back to work - I'm eating like a friggin cow; if it's not nailed down I'm eating it    Sheer boredom and comfort eating methinks!

Returned skirt and tried on a dress but resisted.  The dress was lovely but a bit too floaty - would make a good maternity one    Will wait to see what happens     

Well, me and dh were in our garage last night and noticed that a few birds have built their nest in our rafters (we leave the back door of the garage open almost constantly for our wee doggie)  Anyway, dh went on the web and it turns out they're swallows - they usually nest this time of the year as the female is ready to hatch her eggs, we also learnt that male and female swallows remain with each other for life. I was feeling all emotional about it last night and my dh is convinced that it's a lucky sign     Anyway, we'll take it as a lucky sign - willing to cling on to anything  

Lou, welcome to ff, we got our letter in Nov, starting d/r early dec and had e/c on 26th Jan - this seems to be a wee bit longer than some of the others but my af is all over the place and we spent a lot of time waiting on her - she better flippin stay away now   

Misse, glad to hear you're feeling better today.  Big hello to Velma, Molly, bp, bjp, ava, sparty, cathy, sunbeam, dc8, jk and everyone else  

By the way Wee Pur, you nearly blinded me with your big flashy sign


----------



## roxy121

omg girls help help me i am so so so wanting to take a test slap me please     im going mad    i really wont do it as im to scared but i just keep looking at the test they gave and keep putting it back in the drawer im driving myself mad trying to keep myself busy was baking and making cupcakes and went to asda for a we nosey and saw baby outfits and just broke down again      argghhh thats my rant over with !!!

so girls -:

tessykins - im going back on tuesday take my mind of it all and if i got near the shops i would blow my cc to there was nothing  left tehe !!!!
dc8 - hope u feeling better soon   
velma/weepurple - ive got cramps too sometimes they r bloody sore take my breath away   
jk32 - good luck with review 
norma - do it ye know ye want to    

hey everyone xxxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

I hope you are all well!

Yella... So sorry to hear you are leaving the board hun   I totally understand the reasons why, a break from all this will do you some good.  I hope in time, once you are ready, you can come back as I know you will be missed   Thank you for the support you've given on this board and I really hope that everything goes well for you in the future.  Don't worry about your list hun, I'll keep it running for you hun   

There's quite a few Pupo ladies at the minute.  I hope you are all OK and getting through the 2ww OK girlies   Sorry this is short and sweet but I've been away for a couple of days and boy-o-boy there's a lot to go through!!!   

To any Newbies...If you want to be added onto the list PM me your treatment dates and i'll add you on!   

Bunny xxx

P.S ROXY.... Keep away form the pee-sticks!!!


----------



## Tessykins

Roxy that's it, I'm sending the             around to your house right now!!! 

Move away slowly from the peestick - it's far too early      

I hope you do the same to me this time next week when I'll be looking longingly at my test   

I haven't even bought any extra ones yet - have any of you 2ww girls been to buy some extra tests.  Flip, if I go near the shops agan my cc will go on fire  

I'm gonna wait till next weekend before I buy some extra peesticks that I can torture myself with


----------



## norma30

Thanxs girls think i will do a test maybe tuesday    to u all


Tessykins- we have a nest of newborn swallows in our guttering at the minute, although dh was cutting the grass last week and i was sitting in the garden and the mummy swallow decided to poop on me not once but 3 times just for good measure I was not happy but apparently its good luck!!


talk later have uniforms to iron xx


norma30


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls


havent been on in a couple of days between birthday parties and christenings and oh yeah my first scan.  Went to rfc this morning at nine and Dr McFaul acanned me there were 6 very noticable follies on the left side but he didnt pick up any on the right which was my bad side the last time.  He actually said we mighten see too much at this stage of tx.  so we are delighted that there are six hopefully all with luvly we eggies!


I am absolutely knackered reading all the back posts but want to let you all know I have been thinking about you all.


Yella i am so sorry you are leaving but completely understand we will all miss you chick.


JK32 good luck with your review.


I will be back tamara as I am officially on sick leave and promise to be a better ff over the next few weeks as I willhave everybodies head wrecked when I am on the tww.  Did any of you put on loadsa weight Im beginning to panic a bit because I dont want to have a huge weight gain again.


Lx


----------



## roxy121

thank u girls my hubby has just hid it away out of my sight tehe!!!! im not going to do it im to scared dont worry !!!

and yes i will do the same to u to girlies just u watch this space it will happen im going to buy another test or to on friday i think!!

           
     
          to everyone out there i hope r dreams come true xx


----------



## Velma

Hi niceday, glad to hear the scan went hope the next one is even better! and there is some movement for your right side  I put on about half a stone, have probably lost about a quarter of that again although i am still swollen so i probably have some way to go! I have been drinking loads of water but it still happened maybe someone else can advise on helpful hints. I think it may also depend on the number of follicles as they fill with fluid.

Goodluck for tues norma    i'd say the swallows are great sign add poop - must be alot of luck awaiting you!   

Tessy i just have one extra from TTC so that will be my back up - although when it happens hold me back from buying the shop out!   

Roxy honey i know all these things be waving at you, but you really want to get an accurate picture and doing it now isn't gonna be, why don't you take a bath or listen to some zita west and chill out.    

Tessy glad to hear you have the good sign of birds nesting too honey!!    
Weepurple + roxy so glad your having the same things - you really go stir crazy on this journey! Yeah have experienced AF type cramping today presuming that the crinone and (.)(.) are getting sore.

DC8 sorry to hear you have a chest infection and are loaded up with drugs, at least the stimms shouldn't last too long i hope the nausea and soreness passes soon.    

Velma x


----------



## Bunny-kins

*Sunbeam* DR - ?? Stimms - 20 Apr EC - 04 May ET - 09 May OTD - 21 May

*Tessykins* DR - 14 Mar Stimms - n/a EC- n/a FET - 12 May OTD - 26 May

*Weepurple* DR - 11 Apr Stimms - 27 Apr EC - 11 May ET - 14 May OTD - 28 May

*Velma * DR - 26 Mar Stimms - 30 Apr EC - 12 May ET - 14 May OTD - 28 May

*Niceday * DR - 29 Mar Stimms - 10 May EC - 24 May ET - 27 May OTD - 10 June

*DC8* DR - 24 Apr Stimms - 13 May EC - 26 May ET - 29 May OTD - 12 June

*Cathy2* DR- 05 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 10 June OTD - 24 June

*MissE * DR - 09 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 15 June OTD - 29 June

*Sparty. * DR - 01 May Stimms - 01 June EC - 15 June ET - 18 June OTD - 02 July


----------



## sunbeam

Bunnykins thank you so much for putting up the list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry girls no personals but exhausted!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just wanted to say hi and I hope you all had a nice weekend!!!!!!!

Chat tomara!!!!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

niceday - i was wondering when you had your first scan as i knew it must have been approaching.. thats wonderful news that they can see 6 already     when are you up for the next one? its not long until collection now   

we took the plunge and told DH's family and my nanny over the weekend   i was still tempted to hold back until 12 weeks but they are familiy and although they didnt know we were going through tx ( my folks did) i felt bad my folks have known about BFP ever since i peed on a stick and none of his lot did. it actually took some courage to tell them as we didnt know how to    but once it was out everyone was delighted. we knew they would be but it was just saying it made it all seem very real and quite scary now.. its like everyone else gets to celebrate and be happy and im the only one left wondering what if....im trying to stop the grannys talking about prams etc AT LEAST until we get the first important scan out of the way. i cant rain on their parade too much though as its grandchild number 1 on both sides

roxy thank goodness you stepped away ! good girl yourself    

for all of you pupo ladies im sending lots of spare     

the only other thing from me is that im cramping dreadfully. hae a real heavy feeling in my pelvic area and horrid pains when shift my weight about when seated or when stand up after sitting, when peeing or pooing.. tmi sorry ladies.. no bleeding just cramps. they were soooo bad on friday when we were at balmoral show. we had to go back to the car as i could hardly walk. i lay there for 2 hours until they got mild enough to move again. they are the same cramps i had a week ago. 

the horrid ones have gone but the residual (and still horid) aches are still there.. along with a stingy feeling in my vag area.... oh the joys... 

anyone else experience these pains? DH scanned me on sat to put my mind at rest. the heartbeat seems fine. i am putting them down to everything changing shape and stretching but gee they are relentless and so painful its v v v  scarey


----------



## mollycat

how is everyone today? hope you all had a good weekend!! i had a good relaxing 2 days, went for a walk yesterday, then came home made a lovely Sunday dinner and watched baby mama on sky, oh girls i cryed my eyes out, i so love a movie with a happy ending... ( wont spoil it for any of you not seen it yet, but it does give me hope i can have my own baba one day!!)

BJP- may congrats on your pregnancy, totally know what you mean about the craps, i have a feeling its the placenta growing into the lining, like a pulling feeling....i experienced it first time round,  it can only be good!! try not to worry and enjoy being pregnant and celebrate with your lovely family, im sure they are all excited with it being the first little one   

Sunbeam & Roxy - not long to wait now!! im sure your both getting edgy, sending you loads of   and   

WeePurple & TessyKins & Velma - How you all feeling today? hope your all more relaxed and not reading to much into what you read on the net, sending you loads of   and   

well no news with me, just got loads of wind   , cant believe a week will be up on wednesday!! keep dreaming about a baby girl, hope its an omen as ive never had them kinda dreams before   

big   to Bunny, niceday, Dc8, Cathy2, MissE, Sparty, BP, Norma, lou 10, jk32, any anyone ive missed, big   and loads of PMA coming your way xoxox


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies.

Niceday that is fab news about your scan. When is the next one? Sending loads of        for the next scan that there is movement on the right and the ones on the left are big and healthy. I'm sure you are getting quite excited now.

BJP that is great that you shared your news.It must be really exciting for the grannies cos this is the first. Hope the cramps settle for you hun.

Roxy stay away from the pee sticks hun. Glad your DH hid them.    

Sending loads of PMA to all the 2ww ladies, sunbeam, tessy, velma, roxy, wee purple, mollycat. Hope you are all taking it easy.         

DC8 sorry to hear you have been feeling unwell. Hope you feel better soon.

Sparty and cathy how id the DR-ing going? Hope you don't have too many side effects.

A big hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

mollycat - thanks so much for that insight.. i have read that somewhere before but its good to hear it from someone who has actually experienced them.... they are so scary and the majority of them are like pulling tugging pains accompanied by the heavy dragging sensation. it just hurts to walk or do anything .. when are they likely to settle down .. can you remember?


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls

BJP when I had my DS 11 years ago I had to be scanned at 8 weeks due to the pains You described.......Doc put it down to strecthing pains in the end as like your baby mine was fine...........hope your feeling better soon!!!!!!!!

Molly cat im so edgy today.........on my first icsi it was today (Day 10) that I bleed and it was all over........from last pm I have been having crampy, dragging, AF like pains down below and Im very teary therefore I cant help but think things are not too good! Hope this is not the case though!!!!!!!!  Got to be positive!!!!!!!!  Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Moonbeam08

i havent contacted the clinic or anything sunbeam but was verging on it. thanks to your reassurance i think i will try and hold off until my appointment next thursday and mention them then - i know its a long time ago pet but can you remember how long you suffered with them?  i guess im just hoping they will disappear soon   especially as im due back at work on thursday


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girlies 


just enjoying my first day off relaxing and chilling out.  God I have so much housework to be done but I cant be bothered.  Nothing to report just that I am looking forward to next scan on Friday.  Hope you are all having a lovely day whatever you are doing.


Lx


----------



## mollycat

BJP-  yes the same happened to me, i was doubled over sometimes, i was taken into A&E and scanned and all was well... i hope it eases for you....   

Sunbeam - i was a week behind you on are last text, hopefully its just your body changing and not   ...., i think the more tx we do the more we read into symptoms, sending you loads of   and pma.....   its our time


----------



## mollycat

hiya Niceday,

im sure your excited about your scan next Friday, enjoy your day off and chillax


----------



## roxy121

ah girlies im not good today    

went to the toilet and there was like a really faint pinky discharge and now im up to high doh wondering whats happening rang rfc nurse this is normal and to take it easy im due back at work tomorrow and im just not sure what to do!!!   

im sorry for the mememe but i am just so emoitional today!!!   

hi everyone hope your all okay


----------



## mollycat

hey Roxy, 

that happened to me on my last TX, and  it was an implant bleed, it will turn dark brown in a day or 2!!!
its more obvious from a normal pregnancy because its held in the gel....... them embryo should implant by day 6!!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

i got colour in my gel residue as it got held up there.. i got light brown stuff and since bfp its been salmon coloured residue.. it still is .. so i would say    and its looking very    roxy so i wouldnt be afraid of it...


----------



## ava2

Roxy,so many of us have what you describe and i know it is absolutely terrifying when it happens but implantation bleeding is probably the reason,keep talking to them at the clinic for as much reassurance as you need.

Just nipped on to wish my fellow "GOING FOR HER VIABILITY SCAN TOMORROW ffER" Babypowder,all the best tomorrow afternoon,i truly dont know how we have made it to this,longest 3 weeks of my life but BP,CANT WAIT TO HEAR YOUR NEWS,IM UP AT 8,3O and am a little apprehensive but feel quietly positive all s good,

Thanks everyone for the good wishes about my sister,shes improoving slowly

To all the 2wwers,hang in there and to newbies,welcome

TTFN

aVA2 XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Babypowder

Ava I was thinking the same, lots of              for your scan tomorrow-really    all is well. Can't wait to hear your news!
I've been a bit wobbly today but just have to       all is well, Im trying to be pos+ so hopefuly it has worked, well im chatting away to them and feeding them-some days I just can't get full   .

JK good luck for your review and hope Proff has all the answers your wanting to know    

Roxy like the other girls have said sounds like implantation-I had a tiny bleed at 7dpt which must have been implantation, I panicked though and grabbed the test the clinic gave me      

To all the PUPO ladies         hang in there girls   

Hi to everyone and any newbies


----------



## Moonbeam08

Oh ava and BP good luck tomorrow !

Can't wait to hear all the news about your ickle beans. Big hugs


----------



## niceday1971

Good luck with the scans tomorrow girls I will be thinking about you.


Lx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

BP and Ava just wanted to wish you both best of luck for your scans tomorrow.       all is well for you. Sending loads of          .

JK hun good luck for your review tomorrow. Hope you get some answers and can get things moving along again. Thinking of you hun.      

Roxy so many ladies on here seem to have what you are describing.     it is just your wee embie getting nice and snug inside.      

Sunbeam hope your af stays far away hun and that it is just your body responding to the embies implanting. keeping everything crossed for you.     

Niceday hoping your scan on friday goes really well. Enjoy your time off.      

Emma xx


----------



## roxy121

thanks ladies    

i thank you very much for helping me calm down i went to the cinema to calm myself and its helped a little im just so hormonal its so weird im    all the bloody time i think its just all getting a bit much but thank u all    (i really think i was over -reacting as nothing else has happened and it was minimal but i just got so paniky)

i wish u's all the best for et's,ec's and scans lots of love out there to yous all


----------



## sunbeam

Hey girls

Ava and BP good luck for tomara!!!!!!

Girls thanks for your kind thoughts but at tea time I started having a brown-reddish discharge..........cant help but thinks its over.......?too late for implantation bleed.........funny thing is its no heavier and the last time within two hours I was bleeding full flow...........         my embies are sticking....will fill you all in tomara.......off to bed now! nite nite


----------



## roxy121

sunbeam                nite nite xx

back to work 2mrw for me early start 8am   

nite xx


----------



## mollycat

oh Sunbeam.... hope its not your   thinking about you


----------



## Velma

Sunbeam -      all is well for you honey i know its a scary time    - will be thinking of you and hoping it works out well.

BP & Ava - you have had to wait so long to get here - it's great its arrived - hope the scans go great       

Roxy hope you take heart in others stories stay        Don't worry about feeling hormonal let it out hopefully that will help     
BJP - hope you are feeling better after the reassurance.       
Sunbeam you don't know for sure honey i hope its not, will be          try and do something nice for yourself hun it's very hard on you. I hope things are better today.

Hey Weepurple - how are you getting on hun?? how are you and Tessy finding the 2WW. I'm grand so far, trying to do the zita west everyday. Went back to work yesterday and it was grand. Fri (Sunbeam), Wed (Tessykins) and Next Fri (Weepurple & i) are the big days at the mo so everything crossed for us all          Weepurple we could even do a synchronized test   
Niceday and DC8 not long til EC - how you getting on with the stimms?? Hope the next scans go good!   
Cathy, MissE, Sparty - Hope DR going ok, i know its up and down, time passes quicker than you think in no time you will be FET/ET

Velma x


----------



## mollycat

how is everyone today?? im still chilling at home, just managed to load the dish washer...
has anyone on the 2ww felt hot and sweaty, i had a terrible nights sleep last night because of it.

BP & Ava- hope your scans went well and you both  got loads of lovely pictures of your babas x

Sunbeam- how you feeling, hope everything is ok, thinking of you x

Roxy- have you been tempted to test yet??   

sending loads of   for all the 2ww....    

funny im flying threw the first week, not normally me, but feeling very positive!!! 

sending loads of hugs to your girls   

Debby xox


----------



## Bunny-kins

*Sunbeam* DR - ?? Stimms - 20 Apr EC - 04 May ET - 09 May OTD - 21 May

*Tessykins* DR - 14 Mar Stimms - n/a EC- n/a FET - 12 May OTD - 26 May

*Weepurple* DR - 11 Apr Stimms - 27 Apr EC - 11 May ET - 14 May OTD - 28 May

*Velma * DR - 26 Mar Stimms - 30 Apr EC - 12 May ET - 14 May OTD - 28 May

*Niceday * DR - 29 Mar Stimms - 10 May EC - 24 May ET - 27 May OTD -10 June

*DC8* DR - 24 Apr Stimms - 13 May EC - 26 May ET - 29 May OTD -12 June

*Cathy2* DR- 05 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 10 June OTD -24 June

*MissE * DR - 09 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 15 June OTD - 29 June

*Sparty. * DR - 01 May Stimms - 01 June EC - 15 June ET - 18 June OTD - 02 July

*NANA23* DR -18 May Stimms- 03 June EC - 16 June ET- 19 June OTD - 02 July


----------



## Velma

Hey Molly, 
Sorry left you out earlier its cause your not on the list and my memory aint great! Glad to hear you flew through the 1st week! I havent had any sweats or anything yet have been getting sore throats and runny nose etc, but think its just after everything the body has been through. Hope its's just a 1 off and you sleep better from now on.     

Velma x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Mollycat..If you want to PM me your dates I can put you on the list hun    That goes for anyone else who isn't on the list yet!  xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi Girls

I hope you don't mind me joining you  

This is my first ivf cycle after a bit of a rollercoaster ride for the last 2 years.  A brief history - unexplained, living in Kildare and attending C*ane since Jan 07, did numerous tsi cycles with clomid no luck. Lap & dye clear and moved onto iui.  Got pg first cycle in March 08 but had a missed mc at 10 weeks in May 08.  Got pg again on 3rd iui in Sept 08 and ds was born on the 3rd of June 09, full term - uneventful pg.  Ds diagnosed with life threatening series of rare conditions that we were unaware of pre birth at 10 days old, transferred to Crumlin, 7 surgeries but the damage was too great.  Ds passed away peacefully in our arms on the 3rd of July. Devastated beyond belief  

Decided to go back to clinic in Oct as it took forever to have ds, did 4 iui's all bfn and now on my 2ww after first ivf.  First stimm scan talk of canceling as only 3 follies, upped the meds and follies increased tg.  Ec on the 12th of May and 7 collected, 5 fertilised all good quality so embryologist recommended going to blast - which we did.  All 5 made blast, transferred 2 yesterday and got the call today to say they were freezing 2 more, the 3rd wasn't good enough quality.  So the two on board and the two frozen were all grade 1 AA (C*ane) use the reverse scale bizarrely!!

So cautiously optimistic as have been pg twice, terrified if i do get pg as to the worry of a pg after ds.  But for the moment mainly excited about the  possibility of having another bubs.

Looking forward to chatting to you over the next couple of weeks.

Baby dust to all.

Ermitrude


----------



## Velma

Ermitrude,

Very sorry to hear about your sad path, you have been through alot of pain.    I hope you find alot of support on here! You have done well to get the the 2WW there are maybe 5 of us at that stage on here at the mo, so some company at least! I really hope it all goes well for you    i know that wont be the end of your worries but hopefully this ones for keeps - will be keeping all crossed for you!     

Nana - good to see your on the list hun - hope DR goes well    

Velma x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Ermitrude,

 to fertility friends and to the board 

So sorry to hear what you have been through the last couple of years. I'm sure you will find alot of much needed support on here, it's good to be able to talk about stuff to other people who are going through the same thing. It helps because we understand!!!

Well done on getting to the 2WW stage, Like Velma has said there are plenty of girls at the same stage as you so you are not alone hun  Best thing to do is keep posting, don't worry you'll soon get to know people  If you need any help to navigate around the boards let me know! I can add you to our list if you want me to. Just PM (private message) me your dates.

Good luck on the 2WW huni 

Bunny xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks Bunny & Velma for the welcome.

Feeling positive about this cycle and would love dearly to say good bye to C*ane for a year or so!!  Yeah know i'm lucky to have gotten to the 2ww - alot of the hard work done, its just hoping my body co-operates and lets the embies stick.  

Will pm you my dates Bunny for the list.  Have been posting on r*llercoaster a good bit and only came across this wonderful site while relaxing at home post transfer.  Thankfully the acronyms etc are pretty much the same.

Is everyone on this thread having their treatment in the uk? I see there is a thread for us southerners but think i'll stay here.

Anyway thanks again for the welcome and the thoughts on my ds.

Erm


----------



## niceday1971

Welcome Ermitrude to the mad house.  Everyone here is so lovely and supportive.  Good luck on your 2 ww hopefully I will be joining you soon.


Lx


----------



## Velma

Ermitrude glad to hear you are feeling positive. It's just one step at a time honey! and try and be good to yourself, i'm sure you need it. It's great on here even to vent or when you need a pickmeup!! none of us are perfect and all feel the emotional rollercoaster, but i'm feeling good vibes for us so it's important to try and hold onto the positivity!   Most of us are N.Ireland but it doesn't matter where you are - if you find somewhere you feel good and find people you can communicate with and feel supported that's the aim!! there is nothing to stop you having a nosey in other threads and posting there also. I'm addicted to this one tho probably becuase its the right stage for me at the mo.   

Velma x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Ermitrude,

It doesn't matter where you post hun    I set one up for south girls because I realised there was one for NI girls and not one for south girls, thought it would encourage more people to post. If they weren't cycling at the moment then they might have difficulty to know where to post...IYSWIM   no takers yet tho...we'll see what happens! I'm glad you are feeling positive tho hun!  It's good have some   PMA!!   

Bunnyxxx


----------



## MissE

HI ladies,

Welcome to the thread ermitrude. Sorry to hear you have had a difficult journey this past few years. It doesn't matter where you post as long as you feel comfortable. Really hope we can all offer you support through out your 2ww. Wishing you all the best hun and sending loads of          your way.

How are all the ladies on the 2ww. Hope you are all being good to yourselves. Keeping everything crossed for you all.

BJP how are you hun? Hope all is well.
BP and Ava hope the scans went well.     

Sunbeam thinking of you hun.       your af stays away.

Niceday and DC8 hope the stimms are treating you well. Not long now girlies.

Bunny how are you doing? What point are you at?

Cathy, sparty and nana how are my DR buddies. Hope the drugs are treating you well.

Take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

hi Emma,

I'm fine thanks!   I'm still waiting for AF   Finished Provera so she can come anytime now.  It's starting to be a little frustrating now...but that's PCOS for you!! How are you doing huni? Hope you are OK   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks girls - already feel at home here  

Definitely have to hold onto as much pma as possible otherwise why would we put ourselves through this.  Fingers and toes crossed that there are alot of bfp's on this thread     .

Its always difficult in between treatment cycles to know where to post Bunny so am sure you will get some takers on the thread.

Well i'm looking forward to getting to know you all and supporting each other on this journey.

Erm


----------



## cathy2

hey ladies how is everyone ?

A big welcome to Ermitrude    OMG hun u have been through so much hoping this is ur time    

Good luck Babypowder and Ava with ur scans    

MissE im totally exhausted and starting to forget things   

I hope all the ladies on    r keeping well not long to go     

A big    to everyone hope ur all well, sorry for the short post but canny keep my eyes opened gonna go for a wee nap   

Take care xx
cathy xx


----------



## MissE

Cathy meet you chum. I'm feeling much the same and am walking round like i'm lost cos can't remember what i am doing half the time.   Really hoping it gets easier with the next step.

Bunny hoping your af makes an appearance soon. Heres a wee dance to help it along cos i know how frustrating it gets waiting for it. . I'm doing ok thanks, just losing me marbles.  

Ermitrude i'm glad you feel at home here. Just gotta try to keep the pma going huni.        

Emma xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Cathy you've had a pretty rough ride of it too and i really hope that this next cycle is the one for you  .

MissE & Cathy think the down reg is the absolute hardest part, you're just dying to get started properly - hope the tiredness easy for you both. 

Love the elephant dance MissE    

Am with you all - its definitely all about the pma         .  We will get there its just a matter of when!!

Erm
xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

*Sunbeam* DR - ?? Stimms - 20 Apr EC 04 May ET - 09 May OTD - 21 May

*roxy121* DR- 6 Apr Stimms - 24 Apr EC 06 May ET- 09 May OTD- 23 May

*Tessykins* DR - 14 Mar Stimms - n/a  EC- n/a FET - 12 May OTD - 26 May

*Ermitude * DR - 17 Apr Stimms - 29 Apr EC - 12 May ET - 17 May OTD - 27 May

*Weepurple* DR - 11 Apr Stimms - 27Apr EC - 11 May ET - 14 May OTD - 28 May

*Velma * DR - 26 Mar Stimms - 30 Apr EC - 12 May ET - 14 May OTD - 28 May

*Niceday * DR - 29 Mar Stimms - 10 May EC - 24 May ET -27 May OTD -10 June

*DC8* DR - 24 Apr Stimms - 13 May EC - 26May ET - 29 May OTD -12 June

*Cathy2* DR- 05 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 10 June OTD -24 June

*MissE * DR - 09 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 15 June OTD - 29 June

*Sparty. * DR - 01 May Stimms - 01 June EC - 15 June ET - 18 June OTD - 02 July

*NANA23* DR -18 May Stimms- 03 June EC - 16 June ET- 19 June OTD - 02 July​


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thanks for the AF dance Emma!...I hope it works!!!   

Ermitrude... i've updated the list for you hun   

BP & Ava - I hope your scans went well today!

Speak laters girls!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

roxy..you are now on the list hun!


----------



## roxy121

well good evening ladies 

Big Hi to ermitrude , welcome its like a little family on here 

dr/stimms ladies hope the memories are getting better it aint much fun when u have to work and tell people what to do i used to forget what i was at where i was going what i was writing    

How did the scans go today girls??

I was back at work today it has helped my day pass and im trying to just get on with it and not think about sunday (but u still do every minute/every hour   )

havent had any more pinky discharge think i over-reacted pains r easing a wee bit now but im absolutley exhausted so lying on the sofa 2nite ladies its cougar town night, anyone else watch it its hilarious    

sunbeam/velma/tessy/weepurple how u's doing on the   
 
sending u all


----------



## ava2

Hi Girls,and welcome Ermintrude,just popped in quickly to give you our good news,one little bean with one little heartbeat seen this am,course i couldnt bloody see a thing as my nerves were shot and in the end,i had DP,the nurse and the doc pointing to the screen,it was truly emotional as we have had a very rocky road to get here ,with the spotting,bleeding etc.

Our EDD IS 4th Jan 2012,seems so long away but i know the time will march in rightly.

BP,have been thinking of you today and lookingh forward to hearing your news.

Girls,thanks so much for all the support over the last few weeks,it means sooooooo much

Im praying hard for all the 2wwers as i know how hard this time can be

AS always,TTFN

Lots of love

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxx
;


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Girls,

Ava     everything is ok-have been waiting on your news.


Had scan and babies are looking fine-still twins and 2 h/b's really can't believe it, scan was quick, saw babies but didn't really see h/b's Prof goes that quick, he said I was measuring fine 8wks and that there was 1 very strong h/b and 1 good h/b, he said im by no means out of the woods and no-one can say for sure what will happen but at the min all looks good, I understand that and really im sure anyone at this stage wouldn't be out of the woods. Got one pic.

He was really delighted and gave me a hug and a kiss    so im now released and have to go to Dr's.

Hope everyone is well, will catch up with personals.


----------



## Babypowder

Ava we posted at the same time-flip I don't even know my due date-think Prof said Jan 1st    like you I was so nervous, my face and neck where purple, it a bit of a blur.

Did you get a wee pic?

And girls I can't thank-you all enough for your prayers and wishes-its means so much


----------



## Ladyhex

hello girls

I have been lurking big time and reading every day (dont like to post as im not having TX)

Ava ~ big congrats on your wee heartbeat    

to all the girls on your 2ww              

and not forgetting the newbies


----------



## Ladyhex

Happy Days BP      here's to a healthy and happy 7 months hun


----------



## ava2

BP.OMG,congratulations,it all sounds good with your 2 little beanies on board,i asked for 2 pictures,just to be cheeky,they are cool

It was very quick with us as well,full waiting room up at Origin this am,any FFers up this am??

Sooooo pleased for you BP,well done,

TTFN

aVA2 XXXXXXXX


----------



## glitter girl

B.p I'm so delighted to hear all is well, fantastic news,ava delighted for you also Hun, wishing you both all the very best for the coming months xo


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks Glitter-really can't believe it, i'll be getting tips of you!   

Ava I should have asked for two


----------



## cathy2

Babypowder and Ava huge      u both must be on      i wish u both a smooth, happy and healthy pregnacy u both deserve it.

Cathy xx


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks Loopy   

I do remember your other wee one, i'd actually been saying to DP about you and showed him wee A's Pic on here, to try and reassure him (he said she's gorge )  I totally agree-I think even our bodys know what they can cope with-we will be truely blessed no matter what.


Cathy thanks    I will be following your progress.


----------



## niceday1971

Evening ladies


had to come back on and check how the two scans went.  BP and Ava i am so delighted for the two of you. Wishing you all the very best for the rest of your pregnancies.


Lx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi BP and Ava,

 that's brilliant news about your scans! I bet you both have the cheesiest grins! .

All the best for the rest of your pregnancies, try to enjoy the rest of it! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## roxy121

babypowder and ava huge congrats to you im sure its an amazing time for both of yous        wishing both happy and healthy pregnancies xx


----------



## mollycat

many congrats BP & Ava....


----------



## mollycat

hey Girls!!!

lovely seeing the good news on here. Hows everyone been today??  Ive been a busy girl today, went for a long walk around the forest, such a gorgeous day for it   , then went to Tescos and got a dress for a Christening im going to on the 6th june, it was such a bargain as it was reduced to £15 quid   

nothing to report on me apart from a mild headache.... 


sending loads of PMA &   to all 

 Debby xox


----------



## Bunny-kins

*Sunbeam* DR - ?? Stimms - 20 Apr EC 04 May ET - 09 May OTD - 21 May

*roxy121* DR- 6 Apr Stimms - 24 Apr EC 06 May ET- 09 May OTD- 23 May

*Tessykins* DR -14 Mar Stimms - n/a EC- n/a FET - 12 May OTD - 26 May

*Mollycat * DR? Stimms- n/a EC- n/a FET- 12 May OTD- 26 May

*Ermitude * DR -17 Apr Stimms - 29 Apr EC -12 May ET - 17 May OTD - 27 May

*Weepurple* DR -11 Apr Stimms - 27Apr EC - 11 May ET - 14 May OTD - 28 May

*Velma * DR - 26 Mar Stimms - 30 Apr EC - 12 May ET - 14 May OTD - 28 May

*Niceday * DR - 29 Mar Stimms - 10 May EC - 24 May ET -27 May OTD -10 June

*DC8* DR - 24 Apr Stimms - 13 May EC - 26May ET - 29 May OTD -12 June

*Cathy2* DR- 05 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 10 June OTD -24 June

*MissE * DR - 09 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 15 June OTD - 29 June

*Sparty. * DR - 01 May Stimms - 01 June EC - 15 June ET - 18 June OTD - 02 July

*NANA23* DR -18 May Stimms- 03 June EC - 16 June ET- 19 June OTD - 02 July


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop on and say  to BP and Ava. I'm so pleased that all went well with the scans. Wishing you all the best for the rest of your pregnancies.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Hey Ava and BP am so glad to hear the scans went great and all is well. I'm sure you guys were feeling very emotional. Its fab news and it will hopefully give hope to those who may go through the same worries.   Wishing you both a great pregnancy.

OMG Bunny that list is getting longer and longer   There are millions of us on the 2WW at the mo, if we get anymore we could nearly have one everyday   .           

Hope all doing good!! I had to get a big feed from the chippy tonight had been thinking of indian, MacDonalds, KFC or chippy for the last couple of days had too give in   I have no interest in eating anything healthy these days.

Velma x


----------



## yellazippy

Just wanted to pop on and see how my old mate BP got on today
So very chuffed for you mrs it's been a tough road for you and DH before now
I'll be praying the rest of your pregnancy is happy and healthy Xx

Ava a huge congrats to you too hun me thinks there'll be lots of big smiles on both your faces for the next few days xx

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, just popping on for a moment - 2 very long days at work!  BP  and AVA,  that's great news girls - delighted for you both.  Welcome Ermintrude  

No news from me girls, can't believe that et was a week ago.  I feel grand, a few wee cramps here and there but nothing to write home about!

Hope you're all wellX


----------



## Sparty

Hi Ladies 
MissE and Cathy I'm so tired these days, by the time I finish reading all the posts I'm too tired to post..brain is also a bit fuzzy, not good when your doing coursework for Uni    Hope you gals are doing ok on the dr. Hi to Nana as well how are you finding the dr?
Bp and Ava - what fab news             
Welcome Ermitude, you have had a tough time pet, on here is the best place for some tlc & support   
Bunny, your doing a grand job of the list, Yella would be proud (if your lurkin Mrs, hope your ok). Hope the af comes soon 
Molly £15 for a dress, what a bargain - how is the 2ww going?
Roxy. nice to see you on the list, at least work can help take your mind off the wait.
Niceday, glad to hear your scan went well, sorry for not posting earlier      for 2nd one
Ahhh Lx - how will we get our supply of half naked men if you stop posting on here     . Hope all is well with you Mrs?
Well how is the   going Velma,Weepurple, Tessy and Sunbeam?
DC8 -how are you finding the stimms?
WeeEmma, did you get your review appointment?
Sparkleheart, are you still looking in?? How are things with you, any dates sorted with Origin?
Hello glittergirl, Loppyone and Norma xx


----------



## mollycat

had another awful nights sleep   , that  and an added headache last night i feel so rough this morning and my mum and sister are take me put to the York - Portstewart for an early birthday lunch. Cant believe i will be 37 tomorrow, really all this IF has taken up some years!!!There is only one thing i want for my Birthday   

Sparty- i was quite suprised my self to find such a bargain, just means i can splash out on some nice matching shoes now and not feel guilty spending on a one event outfit... believe me my wardrobe is full of them   . My 2ww is going better that the last few, feeling really positive this time, though no symptoms apart from sore (.)(.) and wind, which is i guess from the gel. Not long now till your Stimms start, are you getting excited   

Sunbeam-Roxy-TessyKins-Velma-WeePurple- how you all feeling today sending another instalment of   and PMA   

big hello to everyone, hope you have a great day what ever your doing   

Debby xox


----------



## JK32

Good morning girls, just sending a quick post from work.. What a difference today!! Weather is soooo crap!

BP - Was lovely to see you again yesterday, even though at first I didn't recognise you - think it was because I wasn't expecting to see you!! I am so delighted for you and DP!! You really deserve every happiness and I will continue to keep you and your two wee beanies in my prayers that they continue to get stronger and stronger! What a blessing!! Take care of yourself xx

Ava - Congrats to you too, a lot of good news at the minute! Hope it continues for all the 2ww'ers!! Delighted you got to see a strong heartbeat!! 

A big welcome to Ermitrude - Looks like you have had a rough ride hun.. I hope that this is your time now to have a bit of good luck - you truly deserve it!! 

Big hi to all the 2ww girls - Velma, Sunbeam, WeeP, Roxy, Molly, Tessy - sorry if have forgotten anyone!! There are so many of you!! Lets hope there are loads of BFP's lighting up our screens soon! 

Oh Molly a big Happy Birthday for tomorrow - heres hoping it's the best birthday ever when you get your BFP!!

Niceday - Well how are you enjoying being a lady of leisure J Well done on your first scan - looking good missus!! Hope your scan on Friday shows a few more follies.

MissE - Hows the old scatterbrain going? lol.. When is your 1st scan? Did you get your appletree planted? 

How are the other DR girls doing? - Sparty, Cathy and nana??

Bunny - Any sign of that AF yet?? If I could do a dance I would, but cant do smileys or anything in work!

I suppose I better go and at least pretend to do a bit of work - been in an hour and haven't done a tap - have managed to have a look at New, Closer and Now and ate some fruit.. Not bad for an hours work hey!! Oh nearly forgot - my review went as I expected, in for all of 5mins - Going to do FET after July as I have a few events coming up, my brothers wedding being main one on 9th July and I want to let my hair down and enjoy myself!! So Prof has said they will take 4 embies out and if they arent successful they will take the remaining 3 out - good news is that this time if they defrost ok I can have 2 back!! But I'm going to enjoy myself for the nxt 2months!!

Take care girls
JK xx


----------



## mollycat

hiya KJ32,

thats excellent news you are jumping back onto the rollercoaster again, FET is no where near as hard as a full TX, and embryos seem to do great when they are defrosted   ..... anything you need to ask, just holla

thanks for the Birthday wishes x 

Debby x


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

A big congrats to Ava and Bp on such wonderful scans - really fab news girls.  Here's to uneventful pregnancies!!

That was some bargain you got Mollycat - no such prices down south, complete rip off nation!!

Its taking me a while to read through all the posts but girls you strike me as such a brave bunch of women who really deserve their bfps.  .  Here's hoping we're all celebrating soon     

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome.   I'm supposed to be studying but hasn't really been happening, head is like mush.  Have an exam tomorrow and another on Saturday - better get my act together!!

Chat later

Erm


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Molly happy birthday for tomorrow hun. Enjoy your lunch. .

JK so glad you are getting started again soon. Definitely think it is a good idea to let your hair down for a bit first. Hopefully when the time comes your wee snowbabies will be strong. Sounds like you've had a lovely morning so far. I'm not much better, have only seen 2 patients since getting here at 8.30. I'm doing ok but the    is getting worse. Haven't slept in 2 nights either so feeling like a zombie. Its all good fun.

Oh ermitrude rather you than me. I hated studying, thank god i don't have to anymore. Good luck with getting stuck in to studying and your exams. I'm sure that is the last thing you want to do when you have so many other important things on your mind. You are a brave lady. 

A big hi to everyone looking in. How are you all today?

Emma xx


----------



## mollycat

again girls,

waiting for my mum to pick me up and thought id look in again....

MissE- thanks for the lovely birthday wishes   enjoy your easy morning   hope you dont fall asleep!!

Ermintrude- sorry i left you off the PMA list this am... sending you an extra dose of PMA and     hope you manage to get some studies in!!!   


loads oh hugs to those in a 2ww, DRing, and waiting tx... thinking about you all, though its hard for me to remember everyones names....


----------



## mollycat

ps MissE.. that cake looks 


oh this made me laugh........ bit like me right now with my moods!!!


----------



## Ermitrude

No worries Mollycat - got the general dose of pma, thanks!!  How are you feeling - only a week to go now!! Have a lovely birthday.

Signed up to do an mba when pg with my ds, my dh accepted my place after ds died as felt it would be a distraction and tbh he was right.  Its grand going really and only have 2 exams this semester, one of which is in the area i did for my primary - so not a bit fussed about them at all.  The last year if its thought me anything its that life is short and precious and nothing will ever stress me out again as none of it bares any comparison to the month we had with our gorgeous ds.

How is everyone doing today - some getting very close to test dates, fingers, toes and everything else crossed for lots of bfps


----------



## mollycat

hi Ermintrude,

yes it puts all life into respective after a loss, i found it very hard losing my baby girl at 17 weeks, i can even being to imagine how it was for you, your so brave to embrace life again and take the bull by the horns to forfil your dreams. Wishing you the best.....
and load of                   

Debby xox

going for lunch now, see ya later girlies x


----------



## Babypowder

Molly Happy B'day for tomorrow   and I really hope you get your wish (you will PMA  )

Ava hows you today? 

JK was lovely to see you too-It was DP that recognised you, I was saying no it's not they where up earlier  so don't worry about not recognising me  glad your review went well and your getting to start when YOU want, Prof is good there's no doubt but when you travel the whole way up there you kinda expect more than 5mins and at the end of the day your paying, but I will always be greatful to him. Your so right to enjoy yourself, you'll be all the more relaxed knowing the wedding etc is over 

Hows the PUPO ladies? anyone     yet?? Roxy your heading toward the finish line now and sunbeam what about you? Well done to the other girls for reaching the 1wk 

Ermintrude  and welcome really hope this all goes well for you     Good luck with the exam.

Yella  thanks hun, I know its not easy for you to post, so really appreciate it, hope your well, always thinking of you 

MissE hope your well, your posts always make me smile-your always so cheerful, not sure why but I imagine you......  baking away all the time and super organised 

Big hello to Bunny, norma, nana, sparty, DC8, LX, Niceday, loopy, glitter, emak, cathy, BJP and anyone I've forgotten.


----------



## roxy121

I'm at work girls on my mobile has any of my buddies on the crinoe gel had a yucky brown discharge I near had convulsions when I seen it ? :-(


----------



## Ermitrude

Could be implantation spotting Roxy. I'm on cyclogest pessaries but had this on my first pg around 11dpo and thought it was af arriving but lo and behold i was pg.  fingers crossed for you     .

I do know though that the gel/pessaries can make the area a bit more tender iykwim and can result in some spotting too.  Really hope its implantation though


----------



## cathy2

Morning ladies   

Babypowder and Ava wats it like up there    

Sparty OMG how do u manage to study when dr ?    

Mollycat enjoy ur lunch    i     u get the best birthday present ever     . Feeling rough this morning has to be a good sign    not long to go        

JK32 its good u know when u can start again. Enjoy the next couple of months, because u wont be able to party much when ur preggars    

Ermitrude      with ur exams im sure u will sail through    

Hows all the 2wwers any early testing yet, come on tell the truth        hard for u all    

A big hello to everyone else   

AFM nothing much from me just the same, very tired and    start my HRT next wed woohoo 

Take care 
Cathyxx


----------



## weepurple

Hello lovely ladies, how ya all doing today?

Ermitrude - welcome to the board, sorry you've had a time of it   you get a bfp   

Velma, sunbeam, Tessykins, mollycat hows the 2ww treating you?   
Roxy sounds like could be implantation bleeding to me, I think brown blood good and red with pain not so good   all is going ok and you get BFP    

Cathy awful your feeling out of sorts and tired, hope u feel better when HRT starts.  Just noticed your test date is my birthday! Hope it brings BFP!   

JK32 you're just right to enjoy yourself before jumping back on the tx train   

Ava & BP Huge Congrats on your scans I'm sure you're both on cloud 9!! All the very best for the rest of your pg's!!

Molly have a very Happy Birthday! Hope u get spoiled rotten   

MissE ah nightmare you're not sleeping, hope it doesn't last and u get back to normal soon.

Big HELLO to everyone else!!

AFM the insomnia is the worst I've ever experienced and I'm getting myself stressed out about it as well as being constantly exhausted.  I have always suffered from it but can usually function ok.  Have had about 8 hours sleep in the last 4 days   So off to the doc again this morning and she has signed me off work for 2 weeks. Had been having cramps since ET but they seem to have eased off, is that normal?  but (.)(.) are sore, itchy and a lot firmer lol.  It's probably all from the gel, oooh such analysis of my bod lol

weepurple xx


----------



## Velma

Hey girls,

Weepurple sorry to hear insomnia is so bad - would any relaxing cd's or anything help, maybe a some warm milk at night, something to wind down the body? my (.)(.) are sore and firmer too although didn't get any boost to them   , and have also been getting cramps so think its just the gel. 
Roxy didnt get any brown discharge yet - but then you are ahead of me! And like the others said could be implantation -     
Have a lovely birthday lunch Molly - hope all your wishes come true    Hope you have better nights sleep tonight hun, thanks for the PMA - I think it's working - It wont be that long for us now!   

Sparty sorry to hear your feeling so tired, try and get plenty of rest and you'll be at stimms in no time   

JK - your just right - you need to remember how to enjoy your life, glad the review went well and you have a timeframe for tx.   

Ermi - hope your exams go weel honey! you very dedicated doing them during this process i hope it helps keep your mind busy!   You just right, after something like that i'm sure there are so many things that you now realise are not worth worrying about.  

Well I haven't been tempted to test, am quite content so far but then i havent even done a week yet   so thank god! How are the rest of you 2WW's going??

Thinking of the rest of you and hoping the next stage is nearing! And to all those still overcoming disappointments     

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Roxy hun really hoping it is implantation bleed. Keeping everything crossed for you and sending loads of        .

Sending loads of PMA to all the ladies on 2ww. Stay strong girlies.        

Emma xx


----------



## roxy121

hey girls

well went to the toilet i dont know how many times today it looked to me like the gel discharge i have got but this time it was all like brown/pink but i havent panicked to much just got on with work but i was having some severe flushes in work today i was so so warm dont what thats all about!!!   

weepurple im not sleeping well either but u sound exhausted i hope you get some sleep 2nite   

molly happy birthday hope you had a nice lunch at the york i love it but havent been in ages have u tried charco i live in coleraine i thought i was all alone down this way   

hows my other   buddies getting on have u been as demented as me


----------



## NCKB

Hi Roxy - hope u girls dont mind me jumping in here i just wanted to pop in when i seen your post - 
im an old   from last yr so u wont know me      but the wk i was due to test i got that pinky/peachy colour discharge and nearly had heart failure and really thought AF was on the way but one of the girls kindly put my mind at ease and said it was only the crinone as she had got it aswell. 
ALSO i was soooooo hot with rosy cheeks the night before I tested and i got my BFP and am now 39 wks preg    - so dont panic 


  to all u ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

Nicola xx


----------



## roxy121

ah thanks nichola for chatting to me about it i just worry that its my af coming im petrified its all over   but most of the ladies on here have given    comments and im just holding onto sunday bringing my dream come true    wishing u all the best with your new arrival enjoy every moment of it


----------



## Ermitrude

Aw Roxy you poor pet, this is definitely the most head wrecking part of the 2ww.  But am thinking positive thoughts for you hun    .  Your temp rises when pg so that could explain the hot flush sensation that your feeling.  Fingers & toes crossed.

Weepurple have you tried any relaxation cd's like Zita West, I find I always doze off when listening to her - might be an idea??

The sore (.)(.) could be from the gel or from the hcg shot if it hasn't left the system yet - Velma & Weepurple but also an early pg sign, might be a bit early for that though - oh god this really is the toughest part!!  

Nothing major going on with me yet, just some mild cramping am hoping its my lovely blasts digging in    .  All set for my exam tomorrow and then just one more on Saturday.


----------



## ava2

Hi Girls,really empathizing with all the 2 wwers and a;; the symptoms that it presents but just wanted to reiterate i had brownish pinkish spotting and a week later a very substantial bright red bleed and we got our BFP,its so headwrecking but im thinking of you all.

Still floating about,have a friend who is in my GPS practice who has offered to do a longer scan next week as yesterday was such a blur with nerves ,just want to get a closer look.

BP.IM DOING GREST TODAY,THE ICING ON THE CAKE WOULD BE GOOD NEWS ABOUT MY SISTER,SHE HAD A MRI scan today so im hoping and praying the results are good,i so want to tell her our news but we have agreed to wait till about 12 weeks what with the MMC last year,

Yella,thanks so much for your post,means a lot,always thinking about you

Everyone else,hi,hang in there,we are all supposed to be having a corker of a weekend weather wise to cheer us all up.so bring it on

TTFN

Ava 2 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Ahhhhhhhhh, just typed out a long post and then deleted it!!!

Ava, I hope things go well for your sister    , congratulations on your scan too   


Roxy, how you pet?  My (.)(.) are now (  .  )(  .  ) and are flippin aching!    I know it's just the med I'm on cos they've been sore since shortly after the et.  I'd aa wee bit of discharge yesterday (slightly brown colour), think it was just the crinone - sorry for the TMI  

How are my fellow 2wwers - weepurple, roxy, sunbeam, velma, ermintrude?  Girls, I'm losing it slowly but surely - I thought going back to work would take my mind off things, but I hasn't.  I've had two v busy days at work and now feel guilty for not relaxing a bit more    Plus, I'm like a bear with a sore head - poor D  

Girls, do any of you know when implantation is susposed to take place?  I've read so many conflicting bits of info - I had a 2 day transfer so should they be implanted by now?         

We  P and Misse, the Zita West cd is very good - I'm a poor sleeper too and it always makes me visualise and relax - I often fall asleep during it!  I really sympathise girls cos it's an awful thing when you can't sleep well   

Nicola, thanks for telling us your story - I love hearing success stories, they give me so much hope.  Good luck for everything pet  

Ermintrude, I didn't get a chance to post to you properly yesterday, but I was really affected by your story - I can't imaginewhat you went through and I can only imagine you're such a strong girls.  I really hope this is successful for you pet, I really do     

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing well XX


----------



## Stretch

Thought you might like to post here today :0)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237165.new#new


----------



## mollycat

Well im 37 today 

 Mac Cook for the lovely birthday wishes on the celebrations thread!! 

well got a lovely text this morning which read....
life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets, so love the people who treat you right, forget about the ones who don't and believe that everything happens for a reason. if you get a chance, take it, if it changes your life, let it. Nobody said life would be easy, they just promised it would be worth it!!!!!

made me feel a lot better after last night, i dont know what came over me. i  for an hour ( DP was out thank god) just had a bad feeling come over me again that im gonna get a 

trying to keep a brave face on it today and muddle threw, least ive loads of cards and presents to look forward to tonight.

hope all you 2ww are staying positive and not crumbling like me 

 Debby xx


----------



## Velma

Hey Molly,

We all get like that sometimes regardless of where we are in this process and i think you just have to roll with it. I would say its just the pressure of everything and having your birthday in the middle, it's good to let it out hun, better than keeping it all inside.   Just let it out and then try and move on and think good things    .Will be keep all crossed for you!

Hope you have a lovely Bday.

Happy Birthday Hun!!! Now go eat cake 

Velma x


----------



## niceday1971

Mollycat have a great birthday and try and stay positive its all you can do chick. 

Hi to all the rest of you ladies, Im up bright an early this morning as I was in bed at 9.30 ish, totally zonked after acu.. Bored already but lo

oking forward to my last scan tomorrow. I am swelled up like a poisioned pup! Hope you are all having a lovely day whatever you are at. Back later for some personals.

Lx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Mollycat...



I hope you are having a great day!  xxx


----------



## cathy2

Morning ladies    

Weepurple hows u, i hope u got some sleep last nite, its hateful when u cant sleep. How u holding up on   

Velma im impressed that ur not even thinking of testing early, im terrible for early early testing but if i get that far this time i will try not to test early    ur doing well keep it up      

Roxy i     these r good signs for ya. How r u today?     

NCKB 39 weeks    u must be so excited. Good luck with the birth   

Ermitrude    for ur exam today    


Tessykins    the 2ww is a headwrecker, as for implantation bleed not everyone gets it so try not to worry if u dont, i didnt when i did my FET last year,         for ur BFP 

Mollycat HAPPY BIRTHDAY have a great day    . Dont worry about having a wee    its good to let it out, this journey is a emotional rollercoaster     try to remain     

Niceday good look for ur scan tomorrow      not long to go 

A big    to everyone else hope ur all well 

AFM im just the same had a lovely lie in this am until 9.30. I have the day off    need to get some washing done   

Cathyxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone today?

Molly hope you have a lovely birthday. Its good to have a wee  , sometimes it gets rid of all the stress and then you can get your mind focused again and hopefully get some PMA back. Sending you loads of           , hope you feel better soon. Go and have a big slice of , it will help you feel better. 

Niceday good luck for your scan tomorrow. Sounds good hun, being swelled is always a good sign.     

Sending loads of       and   to all the 2ww ladies.

Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Oh Molly, I forgot to say hello to you last night when I posted - I had in the first post i'd typed and then the bloodly thing deleted!  

Happy birthday hun    Sending you some   .

I know how hard it is - I also bawled last night - a day 7 thing?  I don't feel any more positive today though and could just lie down and cry as I'm so frustrated that I can't be more positive.  I just feel      and wish to God I wasn't in work - am really emotional.

Sorry for the yapping girls, I AM going to be more upbeat!!


----------



## roxy121

well girls woke up with a massive brown patch this morning when i went to the toilet i was bleeding         i know its all over for me ive felt it for the past two days deep down.  im so numb i dont know how to feel going to call clinic when i can stop        ive got terrible low back pain    too.

im sorry girls i just had to let it all out i dont know what else to do !!

dh rang clinic they still want me to take gels and still test on sunday god my hormones/emotions all over the place


----------



## ava2

Roxy,just nipped on,hun,please dont panic pet,have a cuppa and go ring the clinic,they will offer you reassurance and have dealt with this so many times before.

Roxy,i had a huge bleed last week,bright red,with clots TMI I KNOW but when i rang the clinic they were great at talking to me,please dont give up yet,im thinking and praying hard for you 

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxs


----------



## MissE

Roxy hun i'm     really hard for you hun. Don't give up yet hun.Thinking of you and sending you loads of   

Tessy sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down, really hoping you can get some PMA going.    

This is for you all. 

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

Roxy        to you, glad your DH phoned clinic-try and get some rest (easier said than done).


----------



## mollycat

hiya all,

 for all your birthday wishes....

MissE- mmm love the cake, went out today to the shop and got myself a magnum and bar of whole nut, scoffed the lot and still didnt make me feel  ..... i need a good 

BunnyKins- thanks for the birthday wishes 

niceday- all the best for tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you and thanks for the birthday wishes  
Cathy- id go on any roller-coaster to get a  ...  , it sure is hard this  
TessyKins- must be a 7 day thing , im trying to be more  today and stay away from the symptoms posts ( aint had any!!! ) kinda wishes i had an implantation bleed like last time, but looking back on my old posts it was day 9 before i got brown * sorry for tmi, today im day 8!!! well im gonna be positive now... we will get our 

Roxy & Sunbeam- thinking of you both, stay  

Velma, Weepurple, Ermintruide, Tessy-            

hope everyone is well... sorry for the short post, got family coming over, even though i still feel 

 Debby xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

Ah Roxy hun am sorry you're feeling so down, pg its just spotting.  Hope you can take it easy between now and the weekend.  Will be saying lots of prayers for you and sending lots of       your way.  

A big happy birthday Molly, hope you're enjoying your cake, lol!!

Tessy its hard to keep the pma up all the time, let the tears come, they're good for the soul.  Really hope you feel a bit more hopeful tomorrow.  

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Niceday.

A big hello to everyone else - sorry can't remember everyone's names yet  

Exam went fine today, tg.  Just have one more and Saturday then am done with mba until the middle of September.  Hopefully I'll be starting to grow a bump by the time i go back     .

Weather is fab down here, so going to take advantage and add to my vitamin D out the back garden.

Chat later ladies.


Erm


----------



## Sparty

Hope your having a fab birthday Molly    hope the best pressie you get is a   
Roxy lots of           for you pet,       it all works out.
Niceday good luck with the scan tomorrow
Erm - glad the exam went well - good luck with the one on saturday
Tessy     its not easy, but sometimes a good cry helps. Hears some           to keep you going until yours kicks in again, your over half way there..hang in there and hopefully this time next week you have forgotten all about being down as you celebrate your   
Velma, how are you Mrs?
Cathy - sounds like the dr is going ok so far, hope you didn't spend your whole day of soing the washing?
MissE loving all your nice pictures - especially the cake, hmmm. 
Nana - hope your doing ok on the dr?
Have any of you become very bloated on the dr? I look like I have a football where my stomach was, think last 2 times I was bloated but nt until the stimms   
Right I better do some work this essay is not going to write itself mores the pity   

Big hello to anyone I forgot to mention, brain is a bit       ahh the joys of dr xxxxx


----------



## Velma

Hey girls,

Aw Roxy hun   i'm sure its a devastating time seeing blood and feeling it is all over - will be      that its not over for you. Try and rest up even dont be afraid to let it all out, no matter what thats a way of coping. Glad your dh rang the clinic and the fact that they recommended you to continue shows that there is still a chance. Many people on here thought it was over and it wasn't.  I will be hoping good things for you.      

Ermi - glad to hear exam went grand - you will be glad to get it all over on sat   hope it goes good   

Niceday hope scan is good tomorrow! All swelled up - there should be plenty brewing      

Sparty am doing good, in great form - long may it last   I think my tummy was a wee bit up and down on DR and felt swollen once or twice but generally it wasn't swollen til stimms. Would there be anything else agrevating it? certain food? Good luck with the essay!     
Ava - best of luck for your sis hun!! I'm sure you cant wait to tell her the news!  
Tessy luck you (  .  )(  .  ) unfortunately mine haven't grown   there's still hope during the pregnancy      . I don't think there is a perfect senario dont beat yourself up hun, just try and take each day at a time.

Hope the rest of the 2WW ladies doing good!!       sunbeam not far now!   Good luck to all the stimms girls - hope the injections are going well and hope all your DR's are doing well, glad to see there's a newbie to the DR's  Nana - such a marker to get started hope it goes well.

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies and what a gorgeous evening it has turned into.

Roxy staying       for you hun.

velma glad you are feeling positive, keep it up hun.

Sparty hope the bloated tum settles for you hun. Good luck for the essay.

Ermitrude glad you did ok with the exam, good luck for Saturday.

Sunbeam hope all is well. Good luck for tomorrow hun.       

A big hi to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## weepurple

Hello ladies!

Thanks for all the tips for sleeping, unfortunately I've tried them all over the years, I've even tried Tamazepam before and they didn't knock me out lol, I'm a strange one!!  But had a much better sleep last night, slept for 4 hours without waking up! A 6 hour straight sleep is a really good night for me.  Been very emotional today, lots of tears but I feel better for getting it all out.

Roxy      I really hope all goes ok and i'm     hard for your bfp   

Mollycat Happy Birthday!! hope you had a fab day!

Tessykins I hope you are feeling ok today   

Velma hows it going?  nearly a week done, I can't believe it!      for next Friday!  Said I wouldn't buy any but I ordered 25 hpt's from amazon for £5!!  It was like I went into remote control when I ordered them     

Sunbeam good luck for tomorrow hun     for bfp 

Ermitrude that's great you're exam went well, I'm sure you're glad it's over you.  I really admire you doing exams and going through tx at the same time.

Niceday good luck for the scan tomorrow     

Sparty good luck with the essay!  

Cathy hope you enjoyed your day off, do anything exciting? 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok whatever stage you're at   

weepurple xx


----------



## Velma

Weepurple, thats lethal can't believe you have such a rough time sleeping - don't know how you survive i wouldn't be fit to think. You bought 25 tests   your some craic !! I havent been tempted YET !  I know nearly half way through the crinone   so thats a good sign. There will be loads of activity on here in the run up to us! 

Velma x


----------



## Velma

Just wondering if any of you go in the chat room??

Velma x


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, thanks for all the PMA   , you're all a bunch of wee pets   

WeePurp, I had a good laugh at you buying the 25 tests!  You'll be going mad next week testing - let's hope for 25 double lines on those tests   

Roxy, wee hun, I hope you're feeling better.  I      the blood is implantation and I'm sending you loads of    .

Velma, never been in the chat room - how you holding up missis?  Have you not gone cuckoo yet?

How's all the girls who're d/r and stimming - misse, niceday, sparty, cathy and anyone I've left out?  Hope you're all doing well.

To my 2ww buddys - molly, roxy, velma, sunbeam, ermintrude, wee p      

Hope you're all keeping well   

Sunbeam, some extra baby dust for you for a   tomorrow.  Come on girl, get that ball rolling for a hat trick over the next week!!

Girls, I'm trying hard to keep the old chin up, but I'm like a bag of weasels as my mum would say - feel like throwing something at the wall or letting a big scream out of me!  Yes, I'm losing it!

Girls, I know this is TMI, but the crinone gel seems to be building up inside me - some of it's coming away, but some is still up there - I felt a lump when I wiped after going to the loo today and thought I had a lapsed womb (yes, I'm a complete drama queen!) anyway, it was the gel, not creamy like it is when it comes out of the tube, but quite thick and sticky - I am sorry for the TMI, but has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Velma

Tessy, i know it amazing - i'm afraid i'm gonna crack soon, the longer i can stay calm the better tho!!   Not sure about the gel - i think i read something somewhere before where someone complained of this, but i haven't notice it. I'm just getting some bits on pants a bit like curdled milk but not concerned about it thought maybe its just dry cells etc. Hope someone else can help you out on this!     

Sunbeam - am lost in my dates didnt realise your up tomorrow - All crossed for you hun!!!    

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Velma & Tessy haha I know! they're only those internet cheapies, the ones you dip, probably not that reliable.  Reckon it was an out of body experience I had when I bought them          will be after me    

Tessy I've just had the same as Velma, a wee bit trickling out most days.  First day it happened I was dandering round the shops and panicked as it felt like AF starting.  Darted to the nearest loo to check!  Sorry not much help to you    Go ahead and scream your head off, it'll make ya feel better     xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

*Sunbeam* DR - ?? Stimms - 20 Apr EC 04 May ET - 09 May OTD - 21 May

*roxy121* DR- 6 Apr Stimms - 24 Apr EC 06 May ET- 09 May OTD- 23 May

*Tessykins* DR -14 Mar Stimms - n/a EC- n/a FET - 12 May OTD - 26 May

*Mollycat * DR? Stimms- n/a EC- n/a FET- 12 May OTD- 26 May

*Ermitude * DR -17 Apr Stimms - 29 Apr EC -12 May ET - 17 May OTD - 27 May

*Weepurple* DR -11 Apr Stimms - 27Apr EC - 11 May ET - 14 May OTD - 28 May

*Velma * DR - 26 Mar Stimms - 30 Apr EC - 12 May ET - 14 May OTD - 28 May

*Niceday * DR - 29 Mar Stimms - 10 May EC - 24 May ET -27 May OTD -10 June

*DC8* DR - 24 Apr Stimms - 13 May EC - 26May ET - 29 May OTD -12 June

*Cathy2* DR- 05 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 10 June OTD -24 June

*MissE * DR - 09 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 15 June OTD - 29 June

*Sparty. * DR - 01 May Stimms - 01 June EC - 15 June ET - 18 June OTD - 02 July

*NANA23* DR -18 May Stimms- 03 June EC - 16 June ET- 19 June OTD - 02 July


----------



## Bunny-kins

SUNBEAM!! 



Bunny xxx


----------



## mollycat

Sunbeam!!!!


----------



## NANA23

Good luck Sunbeam xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NANA23

Morning everyone 
I hope everyone is doing well - just wanted to wish all you 2ww the very best of luck    Am thinking of you 
We just seem to be wishing time away eh! 
Hey Sparty i just noticed we are practically the same. Dr is going grand but have been feeling really tired which has never happened me before - was in bed for 7pm last night!! 
I just wanted to say a quick hello to everyone before i do some work - its Friday.......yeehaaaa!!

xxx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girlies


Sunbeam good luck for today.    


We are just back from rfc.  Had our second scan this morning.  We have 4-5 large follies on the left hand side and loadsa wee ones and 1 large and 1 small on the right.  I am absolutely delighted with the result because I didnt get any last time on the right side and those boyos have three more days to grow.  Last jab Saturday nite at 9pm and up for e/c on Monday at 9am.  Its all looking good so far.   


Give you all a laugh Dr McDreamy was hovering about and DH said ooooooh look its McDreamy so I was all set for him to do my scan but it was Dr Williamson who was excellent and I was able to ask her a few questions.  Relief girls another hurdle crossed.


Good luck to all the 2ww    




My cycling mate DC8 where have you been?  Hope the stimms arent treating you too badly.


Im off back to bed and then have acu this afternoon.  Planning on taking the weekend easy , DH birthday tomorrow and he wont even get any    Oh thats rude but I dont care!  Check in later chicks.


Lx


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

The very best of luck Sunbeam for today       

Great news on your scan Niceday all set now for Monday.  Love your rudie icon  

Roxy hope you're doing ok today pet  

Tess have a good scream and shout - does the soul wonders and might banish some of those weasels  .  Sorry no info on the gel I'm afraid, I'm on cyclogest which is a pessary so behaves a bit differently.

Good on ya Velma for holding up so well so far, no mean feat  . Hope all the rest of my 2ww buddies are doing ok  

Hope the dr girls aren't too tired, am sure this heat isn't helping.

Another study day for me today, last exam tomorrow - yippee!!  Feeling good other than that, have been through so much treatment at this stage that i don't find the 2ww too bad - ask me again on Monday though how i'm feeling  .

Chat later

Erm


----------



## MissE

Hi Ladies,

Sunbeam wishing you loads of luck for today hun.    

Niceday . Well done girlie, i bet those few small ones will be nice and big come monday. Its all sounding good, i'm sure you are chuffed to bits. Love the rude icon, made me laugh. 

Ermitrude good luck for the studying today and your exam tomorrow. Hope it goes well.

A big hi to all the other ladies. Hope you are all keeping positive.

Emma xx


----------



## roxy121

Morning girls
I'm lying in bed in agony af has well and truely made an appearance lying with a hot water bottle 

good luck sunbeam xxx


----------



## holly01

Roxy         So sorry Chick


----------



## mollycat

oh Roxy... god this is so cruel, keep strong babes and if you wanna meet for a coffee when your feeling up to it, just give me a shout


----------



## Ermitrude

Ah Roxy am just so sorry hun


----------



## mollycat

Roxy- my thoughts and prayers are with you hun, stay strong           

Sunbeam- thinking of you    

NiceDay- excellent news on your scan, ive not seen Dr McDreamy in ages   , ya kinda feel a bit embraces when hes doing the scan   ... roll on Saturday night, and monday will be here before you know it!!  

Ermintrude- Congrats on getting another exam done!!! Im sure your looking forward to getting your feet up now your exams are almost out the way! Hows your 2ww going? any symptoms? thinking of you    

MissE-  How are you today??  getting close now to your FET!!   

Velma- TessyKins- Weepurple- hows the 2ww's going?   

big hello to everyone!! sending ya mega   

Weather is looking nice, need to get my ass outta bed and stop mopping around, had another wee   this morning, i really dont know what up with me this time, my first week went like a dream!!! Bring on Wednesday and put me outta my MISERY!!


----------



## weepurple

Roxy hun I'm so sorry      take care of yourself.

Sunbeam good luck for today   

Ermitrude good luck for your exam tomorrow!

Niceday fab scan!! I had Dr McDreamy do my ET, it was the first time I'd met him and he's so nice, felt a bit wick with him popping his head over the sheet to have a chat with me lying legs akimbo on stirrups!     Enjoy ur lazy day!

Tessy how u feeling today, any better hun?   

Velma one week to go!!    this time next week we'll wandering around with big daft grins on our faces       

Big hi to everyone else, Happy Friday!! Hope you're all good xxx


----------



## weepurple

Molly     you just cry and get it all out hun, it'll make you feel better.  I cried all day yesterday but feel grand today.  Be good to yourself today   xx


----------



## Velma

Roxy hun so devastated for you!!!   its all so cruel, be good to yourself and let it all out! 

Niceday so glad the scan went well - so much more progress not long now to EC!! keep thinking    !!

Ah Molly such ups and downs!! hope you are feeling better soon.   

sunbeam - hope you have some great news hun!    

Weepurple i know not long now honey! i had a dream last night i got a BFN   but no way am i letting that get to me!! am determined to stay    Its gonna work, its gonna work!!        

Hoping the rest of you are in good form!!

Oh and i had McDreamy for my ET - thought it was awful LOL - thought if he got any closer i would feel his nose   

Velma x


----------



## mollycat

thanks WeePurple- i cant believe how ive changed, i was so super positive the first week to be an absolute wreak this week   
least i know im not alone and got you girls for back up...

how you feeling today?


----------



## Ermitrude

Let it all out Mollycat, this journey is such a rollercoaster that there are bound to be good days as well as bad.  

Put that dream right out of your head Velma, that's all it was a dream.  Love that you're staying so     

TessyKins & Weepurple hope you're both doing ok today  

Promised myself i wasn't going to symptom spot but can't help myself - 4dp5dt and my (.)(.) are hopping since yesterday.  Don't think its the progesterone as have been on that since ec and the sore boobies only started yesterday - think i'll have to wear a sports bra to be tonight.  Trying not to dwell on it but can't help it, think i may go slowly


----------



## roxy121

girls im devastated why is life so cruel i cant even get out of bed im so upset     i just want to crawl under the duvet and not even come out    i couldnt even ring into my work i just had to text my boss i just cant speak to anyone   think me and dh is going to go away for a few days .........

girls i think a good cry defo helps and dont feel that crying doesnt help because it does i think this part in our lives and this journey is so so sensative and its and emotional rollercoaster and i will go through it again as im not finished fighting this i just pray that my wish will come true one day   

      i think we all need this today xx


----------



## Velma

roxy - it's still good that you want to continue fighting for it - just shows the journey is far from over!! I hope your dream comes true soon for you!    It is totally devasting for you, you have spent so much time and energy for this, and you have to grieve for the dream you had! We are all here for you    A couple of days away sounds good and i hope you get to feel some happiness for the life you have no an easy task at a time like this! Take it easy and treat yourself as much as possible. I hope you have plenty of people you feel you can talok to when the time is right! will be thinking of you.    

Velma x


----------



## mollycat

Ermintrude- yeah im trying to stay away from symptom spotting, real is a head fryer, haven't had any symptoms this week, has sore (.)(.) all last week which has ease off, the headaches have gone and im back to sleeping OK again without the night sweats!

Roxy- Really feel for you hun, this whole IF is a nightmare, just look forward to your review and getting back on the TX waiting list again!!! never give up on your dreams   

Velma- dont dreams always mean the opposite, if they do its good news for you!! I had a dream about the back bedroom being a nursery and having twins..... dreams hey!!!


----------



## mollycat

Roxy- do you have any   's??


----------



## roxy121

mollycat no i dont   

thank you all for your kind thoughts im just so happy to have people on this site to talk to i have a great family/friend circle but sometimes there kindness just isnt enough if they havent been through this journey xx


----------



## MissE

Roxy hun i am so very sorry.   This journey is so cruel. A wee break sounds like a good idea. Take some time away and be good to yourself. Glad to hear you haven't given up on this fight and one day soon hun your dreams will come true.    

Molly sweetie have a good cry and let it all out. Hope you start to feel better soon. Sending you loads of    

Velma put that dream right out of your head hun. Keep up the PMA.
Sending all the 2ww ladies loads of    and .

Take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Aww, Roxy, I'm so sorry pet.  You're right, it's a cruel, cruel thing.  You do need to grieve pet and don't be worried about being upset - let it all out of you.  I wish I could offer you some words of wisdom, but I can't - words really can't explain how emotional and hard this entire thing is.  You take care of yourself wee woman       

Tessy X


----------



## Babypowder

Roxy     IF is so cruel, take some time out for yourself and DH, glad to see your not giving up. Do you still have your NHS go? 
I know you where worried about how you responded follie wise, but next time you should be able to get your dose of gonal F ajusted and     up the follie count.


----------



## mollycat

Roxy PM for ya..

heading out to the  now girls... will check back later xox


----------



## Babypowder

all the 2ww's.

SUNBEAM    

All the PUPO ladies          hope your hanging in,       WeeP you made me laugh-not that I can talk I did a right few myself-double figures   

Big hi to everyone, not posting much but am keeping an eye on all of you    BP


----------



## JK32

Roxy - So sorryto read your news! Having been in your situation last month I can only tell you that whilst now you feel like crap and dont have the motivation to get out of bed, you will spring back to yourself - its amazing how we do it!! one knock after another and yet we still pick ourseleves up, put a smile on our faces and get on with it! My af arrived on day 9 and at first I was just numb to it.. it was DH b'day so we went out for dinner and got on as normal.. then the next day we both just broke down!! It really does you good to have a good cry and have a duvet day!! after that i just thought like you - this is not going to beat us!! onwards and upwards.. Think going away with DH is a great idea!! I am leaving it 3 months before starting again as I want to enjoy the next couple of months without having to think of treatment! IF has taken up 4 years of out lives so far so a wee break is deserved  Big gugs to you pet xx

Niceday - whoo hoo!! so glad the scan went well!! roll on Monday til e/c!! Will be praying loads for ya! Poor DH not getting any action for his b'day - but I remember one of the dr's telling us whilst me and DH sat totally embarrassed - there are other ways of being intimate without having full sexual intercourse - aghhhhhhh - CRINGE!!! lol

Hi to MissE - Good weather for you to be out in your garden.. 

BP - Big hugs 

Sorry this is such a quick post girls on my lunch... good luck to all the 2ww girls - everyone has wobblies through it so take it easy on yourselves..

Hi to everyone else looking in - sorry for the lack of personals 

Hen do this weekend yipppeee!! chance to get dressed up and have a few cocktails and let my hair down YO!!!

Have a lovely weekend jk xxx


----------



## niceday1971

Roxy so sorry to hear your news.  Take care.   


Lx


----------



## Ladyhex

Roxy look after yourself and take time hun for you and DH     

Sunbeam think of you today hun      its your time 

    or all you other 2ww'ers


----------



## Sparty

Roxy          I am so sorry pet, I think what JK has posted is very true - I think each time tx does not work our hearts break a little bit more but we have to keep going because our time will come. Hope you and DH manage to get away for a few days to relax then hopefully you can move forward.     Take care pet xx

Niceday - glad your scan went well, enjoy the weekend and i'll be    those follicles grow loads in next few days

Nana - I am really tired all the time - Went to bed at midnight last night, slept until 9am, breakfast & workout, then at 12.15 had a wee sleep until 1pm, the day goes by and I'm not getting enough work done on my essay!! I'll have another nap at about 6ish - now realy should be working and instead i'm on ff    Can't believe I was working full-time til last week and still managed to get an essay done..
Jk enjoy the hen wknd and cocktails   
Wee Purple - looking forward to seeing that big daft grin on you    Glad your sleeping a bit better
Lx and Bp, nice to know you girls are still around How are you both doing?
Molly hope your enjoying the sun
Velma - don't think I've ever had mcdreamy but you and he seem to be good friends     whats his real name?
Hello MissE and Tessy, how are you both?
Sunbeam -        for a bfp
Hope I have not forgotten anyone, but if I have hello and hope all is well.


----------



## Bunny-kins

roxy... so very sorry hun.  A duvet day and good ole cry does wonders. Big hugs to you and Dh   xxx


----------



## sunbeam

Roxy I am so sorry honey..............Im in the same awful boat BFN with a full blown AF...............Im disraught, cried out, devasted all he bad words I can think of..............Mine and DH'S hearts are broke..........three ICSI's and no baby...........life is so unfair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Girls I justed wanted to say thanks for all the support you have given me...........you have been wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Rang RFC and they said when we have a review appt it will be at least 7-8 months before we are taken again!!!!!!!!!!  That means it will be this time next year before we are actually cycling.  I also made an appt with Origin to get on their list too!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks again my FF's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Ah Sunbeam am so sorry to read your news too     .  Life is beyond cruel sometimes.   . Please be good to yourself and dh over the coming days, cry, shout, scream - let it all out.

Thinking about you and Roxy today.


----------



## roxy121

sunbeam im so sorry it so unfair the way this whole IF thing goes      r dreams will come true one day i have faith that it will happen, i have been told to test on sunday and call clinic again im not looking forward to sunday anyway shape or form as its going to hit me like a tonne of bricks again   .........................

but on one note i have got out of bed i put some fake tan on as my body looks like a ghost i also weighed myself and in 1 week i have lost 6lbs with all this bloody stress and i love my food   .........................

im putting a line in work cant be arsed with anyone talking to me about it as the havent a clue   ............

hope everyone has a loveley weekend its going to be a real scorcher !!!!!!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Oh sunbeam, so sorry huni Life is so bloomin unfair sometimes  we are all here for you if you need us, but for now you need to spend some quality time with DH this weekend and do nice things and spoil yourself!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## weepurple

Sunbeam i'm so sorry hun, IF is so cruel      take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Velma

Sunbeam - i am totally gutted for you. It is so easy to get consumed on this journey and we all hope for great things. Whilst you are on the journey you feel that you are trying, so its understandable the emotions that hit when you get to the end of the cycle and its BFN. I will be thinking of you and hoping that you and Roxy get the wee angel's you desire very shortly.          Allow yourself to take time from here when you need time - we all understand and wish things were different for you both. 

Velma x


----------



## niceday1971

Sunbeam so so sorry you take care.   


Lx


----------



## Sparty

Sunbeam - so sorry      take care pet


----------



## niceday1971

Hi MissE sent you a pm


Lx


----------



## cathy2

Hi ladies just popped on    Roxy and Sunbeam im so sorry for u both i know how gutted u both must be feeling. There is nothing i can say to ease the pain      girls be good to yourselfs and take time to grieve, i      u both get the desires of ur heart.


Hows everyone else tonight, i hope ur all well, sorry no personels 2nite am so tired will catch up tomorrow   

Cathyxx


----------



## MissE

Oh sunbeam i'm so sorry hun.   This is so cruel, take some time for you and your DH and we are here if you need us. Thinking of you.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Sunbeam, wee pet, I'm so sorry   .  It is cruel andso fecking unfair!  You take all the time you need to grieve and look after yourself and dh.  I'm glad to hear that you're not taking it lying down and you've been on to origin - good on you girl!  Sending you all my best wishes    .


----------



## Tessykins

Girls, it's a truly glorious day.  Usually on days like this I'm up with the larks, away shopping and planninga barbeque - today I'm still in pjs, and have nothing on mind but otd.  All I wanna do is get back into bed again and sleep away the time till Wednesday.  
I really don't knoew how we'll fair - one minute I'm convinced it has worked, the next I'm telling myself towise up and that it hasn't work. My boobs are still aching but I know this must be the meds and I'm crampy but I've been having much sharper pains which are not af-like, they feel amost like a stich and last night I was woken up from my sleep by one sharp pain that shoot across my abdomen.  Girls, I really don;t know how successful this is gonna be as surely I shouldn't be having pains like this.  Like, Molly, I just wanna be put out of my misery once and for all!

Girls, I am sorry for the selfish nature of this post, but I have one more question for anyone who has had/ is having FET - will the prognova tablets and crinone gel prevent af from showing?

Cheers


----------



## Velma

Hey Tessy,

Sorry to hear you are not in good form. My understanding is that the gel will help delay AF. I think we are all getting pains or niggles of all descriptions and it's difficult to determine what is what!! what i would say is IF it doesn't work you will have long enough to feel bad, while you still have hope please try to focus on the positive that you are still in with a chance and nothing has shown up. I know thats not easy, when you feel yourself focusing on the negative at least try and direct your thought to the positive.        I know you are nearing the date hun!! I will be      for you! In the meantime get outta those pjs and get thinking what you want to do, shop, BBQ  etc enjoy your day!   

I'm sun bathing - it is lovely  

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Sunbeam     im so sorry-really thought this was your time, take care of yourself.


Tess    to you-ive been there and have to say I was the same my whole 2ww I never wanted to do anything-we had quite good weather and I just kept saying there'll be other sunny days, im staying in. Try not to lose faith       that its going to work-someone said to me think positive if it doesn't work the heartache isn't going to be any more or less because you where thinking pos, and its true, your doing really well and I had lots of shooting type pains almost electric shock feeling so you just never know. 

Big    to everyone. Ive just eaten a half melted packet of rolo and now feel    serves me right


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening ladies - what fab weather we've been having!!

Tessy think its a good sign that your boobs are still aching.  Really hope this is the one for you.  Its very hard to remain positive all the time though, I think we have a built in self defense mechanism to prepare ourselves for the worst just in case. Hope you managed to get out of your pjs and enjoyed some of the sunshine.

How are you feeling today Velma, we're on the final countdown now.  Hope you enjoyed your sunbathing.

I'm having a very emotional day today, finished my last exam woo hoo and decided to pop into the graveyard on my way home.  Always such a calming place but very upsetting too   .  So have been in a heap ever since, am too convinced it hasn't worked my sore boobs have pretty much disappeared over night and i just don't feel pg   .  Really trying to stay positive but its hard especially when we've had such heartache and spent close to €10k since oct on fertility treatment - nothing covered down south on the health service  .  Don't mind me am just having a bad day am sure i'll be full of       again tomorrow.

Enjoy the rest of your evening girls.

Erm


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, BP nad Velma thanks for your words of comfort and advice.  I think I was just feeling sorry for myself this morning and I think negativity, like you said Velma, is just self-preservation!  Fact is, I don't know either way what's gonna happen so I just need to chill  

Ermintrude, sending you     and      and      - God help you pet, it's so hard for you and I really, really hope that this is it for you and your dh after everything you've gone through.  Don't worry about symptoms - we're all different and I've spent the last week and a half reading up on potential signs and I can confidently say that no two women are the same!  I hope you feel better again tomorrow - I'll be more positive if you will   

Velma, wee P, Molly, how you all doing girls?  I'm for my sister's tonight for a barbeque - I'll be going around armed with a bottle of appletiser that I'll drink out of a wine glass so I'll not feel completely left out!  Let's hope it'll be appletiser all the way for the next 8 months   

Hope all you girls are doing good and enjoying this fabby weather!


----------



## Velma

Hey Tessy - delighted to hear it hun!! Hope you have a fab time at the BBQ - just close your eyes and pretend its wine ;-) and if the craics good you wont notice   I'm doing grand started getting some AF type pains but i refuse to accept thats gonna happen cause i'm expecting my BFP on fri            

Ermi - great about the exams being over - just in time hun before you are busy with baby stuff      It's understandable to feel like that but remember there are loads of women who dont feel pregnant and are!! I am hoping that someone is watching over us all at this time!! and sending out the stork on multiple deliveries   

Hope all the rest of the 2WW's are in good form!!    

BP thanks for the advice for us all!

The 2WW is taking over at the mo but am still thinking of the rest of you, niceday and DC8 how you finding stimms hope your not too swollen or sore! As for the rest of you hope the moods arent dragging yis down too much on the DR.

And Sunbeam and Roxy    am thinking of you at such a hard time. Roxy    for tomorrow for you.

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, absolutely gorgeous day we had. 
Tessy sorry you had a bad start to the day but glad to hear you are feelign more positive now. Enjoy your night at the BBQ.    

Velma hun i think you are great for being so positive. Good on you girlie.     

Ermitrude hope the exams went well. Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down but as Tessy says everyone is different in the symptoms they get. Really hoping this is your time hun and sending you loads of      to help get you back on track.

Niceday how are you? Can't believe you are up on Monday. I'm sure you are delighted to have finally got to this point. Keeping everything crossed for loads of lovely eggies on Monday.    

A big hi to all the other ladies. Hope you are all well. Sending       and    to you all.

My af arrived today so can get started with HRT on 31st may with no hold-ups, yeah. Was starting to get worried incase it didn't arrive in time. I'm off to get a shower and go to bed. Went out to work in the garden at 8 this morning and am only in the door. Have been building walls and carrying blocks and mixing cement all day and me and dh are exhausted.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## niceday1971

Girls 
Hi to you all whatever your at.  Spent most of the day in the garden sneezing with hayfever going to ask on monday if there is anything i can take.


I am drug free from 9pm tonite WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Celebrated by eating a lindt bunny all to myself    He  had been in the fridge from easter minding my drugs!


Lx


----------



## roxy121

morning ladies 

well as i suspected it was a big fat   for me and even though i took AF during the week i still just had a little bit of hope but its all gone now and again im gutted    

so as its not worked ive booked myself a wee trip to liverpool and im going to get wined and dined and shop till i drop   and the c/card will be maxed out   

i wish all my   buddies all the luck in the world and may your dreams come true    


Every one of you have been of great help to me through this part of my life and i thank you all so much, i need a wee break for a while girls but i'll be lurking and pop in  from time to time good luck with your journeys and lots and lots of               and   sent to all and a great big 

 thanks Roxy xx


----------



## Velma

Hey Roxy - I am so sorry this tx is all over      . You are just right to take time out and get treated to a trip away. This whole process just feels so unfair. I will be     your little miracle comes sooner than you think!! Take care of yourself.

Well girls my optimism is starting to wane, i am starting to feel quite emotional today. I am still trying to focus on being pregnant and am still doing well as no AF still gives me hope. Need some good vibes ladies!! Hope the rest of you 2WW's are bearing up.

Niceday good luck tomorrow!! So good your now drug free   
MissE delight AF showed up and all's on schedule honey!! Thats great - i'm sure you are delighted.

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Roxy hun so sorry     You're just right booking yourself a wee break away, hopefully it will help take your mind off this awful process even just for a wee while.  Take good care off yourself and DH, have lots of fun in Liverpool! xxx

Niceday how exciting woohoo! I'm sure you're glad to be drug free!  Best of luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you and     for lots of lovely wee eggies    

MissE fab news AF has arrived!  I'm sure you are so glad to be getting started!  You got a fab day  for being out in the garden, sounds like very hard work though! Hope your poor muscles aren't suffering too much today   

Tessy ah hun sorry you were feeling so down yesterday. Hope you are feeling better today and had a great night at the bbq!

Ermitrude happy days you got you're exam done I'm sure you're glad! Sorry you were feeling down yesterday, this whole tx thing is a head melter and doubly so with what you have been through    Sending you a truck load of    

Velma     hun sorry you're feeling emotional today, I think it hits us all.  Have a cry, a scream, a rant... whatever to help you.  Keep up the positivity hun you are doing so well and have got this far, not long till friday and your BFP!!!      

Sunbeam     hope you are doing ok, thinking of you   

Molly how are doing hun?     

I've nearly convinced myself this hasn't worked as I feel normal!! Had AF type cramps last and not just in my tum, all down my legs and my lower back.  Ahhhh this is doing my head in!!  Don't know what to do with myself     It's DF birthday today so I'm taking him out for a big steak this afternoon, probably not the best day coz it's roastin lol.  Got him tickets to go see John Bishop and you'd think I'd won him the lottery! Ah he's worth it as he's a star and has been my rock through all this.  Get the sick buckets out        

Have a fab Sunday ladies and a big HELLO to everyone else!!!  Keep up the PMA!!!!

weepurple xxx


----------



## norma30

Roxy and Sunbeam- my heart goes out to you   




good luck to those up for ec 


   to everyone


well girls itsa false alarm for me, af was 2days late and i thought just maybe but it wasnt to be, so dh is in for it next month, im just going to strap him to the bed    




it has been a glorious weekend had a barbeque last night hope everyone is having a good weekend 




norma30


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

just took a beak from the sunshine to see whats been happening.

Norma so sorry it hasnt worked out for you this time

Velma this is for you chick and all on the tww will be joining you very soon.



Lx


----------



## Velma

Norma so sorry hun - the body pulls very cruel tricks on us hun!    Hopefully next month sounds like your gonna give it your best shot   

Thanks niceday and weepurple - am            but it isn't looking that good, have been having AF type pains yesterday and today and then today seem to be getting alot of crinone coming out, some of which has been a pinky colour   but i'm not giving up yet!! Thanks for the positive vibes   girls!       

Weepurple hope you and DF have a great day out today!! Steak sounds lovely!!! I'm just after chilli you can tell i have tailored my dinner to the weather   

Hope rest of you are having a lovely day in the sunshine!   

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine. i have been out all day sunning myself.

Norma so sorry hun but sounds like you are gonna give it all next month. Good luck hun.

Velma sending loads of     your way. Stay strong hun.

Wee purple enjoy your afternoon. Try to keep positive hun, its not over yet.    

Niceday keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow hun. Hope it all goes well.

All this talk about food is making me hungry. Have to go see what i want for tea.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, just checking in for a moments - Velma don't you be giving up - remember the gel can cause af-style cramps and pinky coloured gel, try not to worry about that I read somewhere that the gel can irritate the lining of thecervix (?) so that could be the problem.  Sending you and all the other 2wwers           

Misse, so glad that af arived fr you and you'll be starting the tabs very soon - June is gonna be your month pet    Here, you're a quare girl - out building walls and the rest - all I've been doing is lying around like a big flump   

Niceday, wishing you the very, very best for a good wee crop of eggs tomorrow   

Roxy, I'm sorry that things haven't worked out for you - glad you've booked a wee trip for yourself - look after yourself   

Norma, I'm sorry that you didn't get good news this month, but sending you lots of     and     for the future - your dh is really in for it!! 

Ermintrude, I'm not sure, but is your otd tomorrow?  Sending you loads and loads of      .

Girls, you may send the       round to my house - I'm sorely tempted to test, but I've made a point of not buying any tests - only have the one the hospital gave me and I defo won't use it till otd.  It's half four now and I now shops are open till 6 - I'm nearly n the verge of racing up the town to get one - the only things that's stopping me is that I'm terrified - I've butterflies in my stomach and everything!  Help!!


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening girls

Best of luck for Ec tomorrow Niceday, and woo hoo to being drug free.  That Lindt bunny sounded delish!!

Velma you sound like your head is in the same place as mine.  Big       to you pet and tonnes of      .  Roll on Friday hun.

Hold on in there Tessy, not too long to go now. Have everything crossed for you for your bfp tomorrow.     .  My otd is Thursday btw so a bit to go yet.

You're very good to Df Wee Purple, fingers crossed it'll be him spoiling you for the next 8 months or so.     

Glad af co-operated MissE 

Roxy am so       to see your bfp.  Hope the break to Liverpool helps heal your heart a little.   

Hope everyone else is enjoying the fabulous weather.

Well I still feel the same as yesterday, not as emotional though - just with having been pg twice I'm just not feeling it iykwim.  I hope to god that I'm wrong and this pg just feels different    .  Anyway am not giving up, will try keep up the     until Thursday.  thanks a mill girls for all the kind thoughts.

Erm


----------



## Tessykins

Ermintrude, sending you loads and loads of               .  Sorry pet, I thought your otd was tomorrow - mine's not till Wednesday but I know I'm gonna struggle to hold out till then   .

All you gilrs must be outside enjoying the fab weather as this place has been very quiet over the weekend.  Hope you're all doing well


----------



## Velma

Thanks, MissE, Tessy, Ermi. Am trying to stay      no more pink discharge since so       i can get to fri! We are all so close together, i think its wed, thurs and fri this week so the nerves with definately be escalating on here!

Ermi - your are bound to be going through it based on your history - but i will be     for you!! Am really hoping this thread is due major success injection    

Tessy not surprised your tempted was thinking earlier and im 5 days away - guess i'm just worried i'm not even going to get there!! How are you feeling today hun??

Velma x


----------



## Bunny-kins

*Sunbeam* DR - ?? Stimms - 20 Apr EC 04 May ET - 09 May OTD - 21 May 

*roxy121* DR- 6 Apr Stimms - 24 Apr EC 06 May ET- 09 May OTD- 23 May 

*Tessykins* DR -14 Mar Stimms - n/a EC- n/a FET - 12 May OTD - 26 May

*Mollycat * DR? Stimms- n/a EC- n/a FET- 12 May OTD- 26 May

*Ermitude * DR -17 Ap Stimms - 29 Apr EC -12 May ET - 17 May OTD - 27 May

*Weepurple* DR -11 Apr Stimms - 27Apr EC - 11 May ET - 14 May OTD - 28 May

*Velma * DR - 26 M Stimms - 30 Apr EC - 12 May ET - 14 May OTD - 28 May

*Niceday * DR - 29 Ma Stimms - 10 May EC - 24 May ET -27 May OTD -10 June

*DC8* DR - 24 Apr Stimms - 13 May EC - 26May ET - 29 May OTD -12 June

*Cathy2* DR- 05 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 10 June OTD -24 June

*MissE * DR - 09 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 15 June OTD - 29 June

*Sparty * DR - 01 May Stimms - 01 June EC -15 June ET - 18 June OTD - 02 July

*NANA23* DR -18 May Stimms- 03 June EC - 16 June ET- 19 June OTD - 02 July

*Bunnykins* DR - 14 June Stimms- 08 July EC- 19 July ET- 22 July OTD - 05 Aug


----------



## Tessykins

Velma, I'm a nervous wreck! Last night I was overbrimming with     , but this morning it had vanished  .  This afternoon I was    again and now I'm so so !!  Flip, it's enough to put you out of your mind!!!  Physically, boobs still sore, crampy on and off and that's about it - but cramps and sore (.)(.) are prob from meds and I had them with failed iuis so I really don't know.  The hospital test is buring a hole in my cupboard and calling out 'Use me!  Use me!' - ahhhhhhhh!!!  V, I'm sure you're sorry now that you asked how I was doing   

Anyway, how's you pet?  How've you been feeling?


----------



## Velma

Tessy not at all, just makes me feel more normal   . But think this way that test could give you a false answer and you would be gutted!! so hands off     I have been up and down too and have a feeling its only gonna get worse  since there are 5 of us on here in that situation. My (.)(.) are still  slightly sore but its diminishing everyday, that along with the af pains and pink crinone all  sounds a bit glum!!! However no more pink since so      I am totally on knicker watch now!! Am hoping mines a fighter and its still in there at the mo!! So i'm  willing it with every bone i have!! Sounds to me your sore (.)(.) is a  good sign, cramps isnt too worrying - i was getting ones at the start  of crinone plus your only 2 days off now i'd say its sounds promising  hun!!! All is crossed for you!!      
  
  Velma x


----------



## JK32

Niceday - Good luck for your e/c this morning - hope all goes well, let us know as soon as you can x

Sunbeam - so sorry pet that this hasnt worked for you again - take some time out for a while for you and DH - Treatment takes up so much of your life you need a wee break... I dont know what else to say - but i hope that you achieve your dream in the near future!! xx

Sorry for the quick post break nearly over so will try and get on during the week for proper cactch up girls..

good luck to all the rest of the 2ww'ers we really need some good news!! 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## cathy2

Morning ladies

Roxy and Sunbeam thinking of u both    
Tessykins hows u ? not long now hun, any early testing ?      vibes for u      this is ur time.

MissE bring on the HRT   , i start mine on wed along with the dreaded clexane jags, they sting like mad    .

Niceday good luck for loads of nice wee eggies today     

Velma hows u ? You gotta keep      hun, not long now until ur BFP

Weepurple u too keep      did u enjoy ur big steak   

Norma im sorry this isnt ur month     im     it happens sooon for u hun 

Ermitrude u nearly there      this is ur time 

A big    to everyone else hope ur all keeping well heres some        for all 

Cathy xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls! I hope you all are enjoying the sunny weather!  I've had a weekend of BBQ's and lots of Pimms! Aaaaahhhh lovely! 

I hope all you girlies who are on 2ww or ok  Tessy, Molly, Ermitude, Weepurple and Velma not long now, it's going to be a busy week on this thread!  sending you all lots of PMA    and also sending out the  to those who are nearly cracking to test early!

Roxy and Sunbeam....Big hugs to you both, I hope you had a lovely weekend doing some nice things 

I hope everyone elses spirits are up! 

AFM... I'm on the list at last!  started AF last night so will be startin D/R on 14th June! The timing is perfect, I'll have no more exams so hoping it's going to a nice summer so I can spend most of the cycle reading trashy novels in the garden! 

Have a good day girls!

Bunny xxx


----------



## MissE

HI ladies,

Hope all you ladies on the 2ww are staying strong. Sending loads of         and     to you all.

Niceday hope you got a great wee crop of eggies hun.    

Bunny that is fab news that you are now on the list. Hopefully wont be long coming round.

Take care, catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## Flora1

Hi everyone

I had just gone back to lurking again as it seems to be taking so long for us to get started.

Congratulations to the BFPs in the meantime, much sympathy to the BFNs, and best wishes to those who are on their 2WW.

I have now started DR but have 5.5 weeks of it to go!  I've read previously on FF that this often happens at RFC so they can fit everybody in with the availability they have, and that their ICSI slots are scarce?  I am probably just looking for problems before there are any but have been Googling and have read that a long DR period can mean poor response to stimulation.  Our infertility is MF so there is no reason for lengthy DR except to fit in with RFC schedule.  Last time round (at Origin) I only DR for 2 weeks and although the response to stimulation wasn't poor, I don't think it was as good as they expected (our tx at Origin was some time ago so I can't remember all the details).  Am also a bit worried about side effects over this length of time, though I don't remember being badly affected last time.

Does anybody have any views on this?

Thanks

Fx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girlies

sorry I didnt post earlier but I went straight to acu after the collection. We got an amazing *9 eggs* we are so delighted. Dr Steele did the collection and she was really really nice, she will be doing the transfer on Thursday all being well but i feel that we will get there this time.

The procedure was a lot more painful this time probably because were more eggs, just really glad its all over.

Hope you are all having a lovely day Im lying up in bed with dh being the perfect hubby waiting on me.

Hang in all you girlies on the 2 ww and stay away from them pee stick.

MissE sent you a pm.

Check in with you all later.

Lx


----------



## mariabelfast

hi girl,
15 weeks now so im gonna make the move to b umps & babes, know how it feels when you're going thru this process ff seems the only place where you're not surrounded by pregnant people! Don't wanna make anyone feel uncomfortable. Really hope to see lots of familiair names very soon. Wishing you all loads of luck & tonnes of babydust,
maria


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Flora


I just had my egg collection this morning at the rfc and I was dr from 29 March to the 10 May 6 weeks all togehter.  This time I was on a high dose as I only got 4 eggs last time.  I got 9 eggs today one from the right and 8 from the left.  My friend she dr for 6+
weeks as well and she has twingles now.  I dont think it makes any difference really it is just a pain in the  .  Are you sniffing  or jabbing I did the injections as I didnt fancy sniffing for 6 weeks.  Hope this helps.


Lx


----------



## cathy2

Niceday 

What a great number of eggs     they get jiggy tonight and u get lots of wee embies    , r u having 2 put back ?

Maria huge congratulations on ur pregnancy     the rest of ur pregnancy is happy and healthy   

Flora its great u have started again good luck with ur tx     sorry dont know anything abt side affects with lenghty dr.

AFM omg i so tired, i just tried to have a nap there but the dog wouldnt stop barking, now she is flat out sleeping in her bed how typical     

Cathy xx


----------



## niceday1971

Thanks Cathy


yeah this is my second go and Im having two put back in. Im in bed but very warm cant get any sleep just surfing at the mo.


Lx


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls got a bit of free time at work and the boss is away so I thought i'd "check in"........i'm about to jump back on the rollercoaster    Going to pick up my drugs and tx schedule on 4 June from RFC.  
Anyone have any ideas how long it is for FET from beginning to end with RFC   


Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Flora1

Hi Niceday

Congratulations on your 9 eggs - best of luck for tomorrow's phonecall.

I'm sniffing (wasn't offered a choice this time, though I had the injections last time at Origin).  My schedule says "high dosage" (or something like that) at the top but this is our first go at RFC so I wasn't sure if that was usual (& again it wasn't discussed).  5.5 weeks seems a long time at the moment but I'm sure I'll survive!  I know RFC have huge numbers of people to deal with but it all seems dead-slow-and-stop compared to what I remember from Origin.  I've been focusing on our May start all this time but egg collection now won't be until mid-July.  Whinge over...

Fx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Flora


I jabbed the last time only because my friend recommended it and said to ask for jabs when you send in your reply to your offer of treatment.  I think that at the rfc if you dont ask you dont get.  They will have probably based your dosage on your previous cycle with Origin.  5 and a half weeks seems a long way away but there is nothing you can do about it thats the way I looked at it.  It gave me time to prepare for going off work.


The amount of time you have to wait on an ICSI slot is ridiculous and we are self funded this time.


Lx


----------



## Flora1

We're self-funded too, though we still hope to use our NHS go (we're on the list) as plan B provided our new government don't move the goalposts in the meantime.

Our Origin cycle was so long ago that they didn't even look at it.

I will remember to ask about the jabs next time.  The spray isn't that bad so far but once-a-day jab was less to remember than sniffing 4x.

Fx


----------



## cathy2

Hi crazykate 
Im sure ur glad to be starting again i really      this is ur time be     . Im doing FET at RFC i started DR on 3rd may and my transfer will be 10th june, so just over 5 weeks for me which i thought was quick for RFC   . 


Cathyxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

Congrats Niceday - 9 eggies is great.  Lets hope they have a great auld time tonight and you'll have lots of little embies tomorrow.

Flora sorry don't know anything about treatment protocols up the north (southie here!!) but 5.5 weeks seems like an age to be dr'ing.  I know a lot of the clinics down south put you on the pill while you're waiting instead.

Congrats on reaching 15 weeks Maria - fab news 

Be interested to see what the timescale for Fet is myself Crazy Kate, think we'll be heading that way after this tx.

Hope everyone else is well today, no where near as hot in Dublin, but lovely all the same.  Back to work for me on Wednesday and so looking forward to it - have had enough of taking it easy


----------



## Velma

flora - great you got started hun, don't be worrying about repsonse when DR for so long, i was DR on the spray for 5 weeks and got 19 eggs!! They have you dont as high dose - so that should counteract the response problems from the past.    I know it is so long i really felt it too honey!! Could you have a wee holiday in the meantime - thats what i done to take my mind of it, maybe somewhere in the middle of it tho - as i got caught up with the Ash and was worrying i wouldnt get home in time for stimms   but 3 weeks away definately broke it up   and you know when you get to 2WW you'll be surprised you are at that stage after it all! I didnt find the DR too bad, broken sleep, sweats and some very low moods but overall i found it ok. Hope you get on well with it    

niceday - Great!!! Thats fab hun - Rock on EC   hope the news is brill tomorrow and wed.     and you will soon by on your 2WW!   Yeah i found EC very sore the worst part of whole process, rest up as i was very sore a couple of days later so make sure you get pampered and look after yourself    

Maria - Well done!! Glad things are going well for you and your off to pastures new!! Enjoy your time dont be a stranger and i hope to see you on your new thread soon!!         

Cathy be good to yourself i slept loads on DR was knackered at 7 in the evening that really isnt like me! But rest when you can - you will have a screaming baby soon enough     

sorry cant help you crazykate   but glad to hear you are getting started soon!!!   

Thanks MissE - all going well today - how are you doing??

how are the rest of my 2WW buddies

Ermi dont make me get the    out - Chin up for thurs honey!!!       

Velma x


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks Velma hun, am feeling a bit better today and just dying for Thursday to be here so I know one way or the other.  Don't think i'll test early so the     can go annoy someone else, lol!!


How are you doing hun?  You've done great so far and only a few more sleeps to your bfp


----------



## cMac

Hello lovely ladies, isn't it lush when the sun shines?

I've decided I'm a semi professional lurker and only a very part time poster here which is quite shameful but I aim to change that. 

Niceday  - what a great number of eggs, heres to plenty of lurrve action tonight and you get more good news tomorrow.

Weepurple, Velma, Tessy, Molly and Ermintrude - must be great to be nearly there on the 2ww, sending you loads of      I'm ure we will be seeing bfps soon enough.

Cathy & Flora- best wishes with the DR, with all that heat I'm sure you are feeling wrecked.

  to Sunbeam and Roxy, I'm very sorry.

Bunnykins - glad to see you are on the list, always good to be moving forward.

I hope to be joining the list soon myself.  We are going to GCRM and will find out for definite when treatment starts next Monday when we sign our consents but at our initial telephone consult Dr M had said that I would start DR on CD21.  When I told him that I expected  AF to show up just before the consents app he said that was fine and we would start on day 21 of that cycle.  Sooooo, AF started over the weekend and that should mean we start on 13th June, yippee and fingers crossed!

Hello to everyone else whereever you are in your treatment or if you are just having a nosey in


----------



## DC8

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well and so sorry Sunbeam and Roxy!!! Its awful I know! Take your time and grieve. 

I was to have EC on Wed 26th but at scan today it showed that I'm not responding so well and so my Gonal F has been extended a few days to try and get some more follicles of good size. Only 4!!! Quite upset at that as I'm on double the dose I was on last IVF and then I got 6 eggs from 7 follies - very sad!

Does anyone know anything I can do to quickly get more or bigger and better follicles??

So my EC will be on Friday 28th now with ET on Monday 31st May.

This time I did not take any DHEA or do acupuncture (til today) and I think that may be why I haven't responded to drugs as well as last time. I know its late to satret Acupuncture but will go everyday this week and hope that bllod flow to ovaries increases and helps those wee follies grow.

I would really appreciate any advice.

Thanks so much and will keep you updated.

DC8


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, what a lovely day it was today.

Niceday congrats on the eggies hun, hope there is plenty of lovin in the lab tonight. Keeping everything crossed for you for the phonecall tomorrow.     Take it easy and get plenty of rest.

DC8 i'm sorry you have had a delay in your tx. I don't know the answer to your questions but hopefully one of the other ladies will be able to advise. I'm hoping the extra days help you to get more follies and give the other ones a chance to grow. Keeping everything crossed for you hun. Hopefully the acu will help.    

cMac that is great news about getting started soon. Hope your appointment goes well and then you can get your name added to the list.  

Flora hopefully the DR wont give you too much bother. I was only DR for 2 weeks before stimms but i had to continue with the spray for 3 weeks after ec. It isn't too bad, fragmented sleep and a few flushes but not much more. I know 5 weeks seems far away but try to focus on the end-point.  

Maria congrats on the 15 week mark. Enjoy your new home and hope the rest of your pregnancy is happy and healthy.

How are all the 2ww ladies, velma, tessy, ermitrude, molly, wee purple. Hope you are all staying away from the pee sticks.     Not long now ladies, its going to be a busy week. Sending        out to you all.

Cathy, sparty, nana how are all my DR buddies. Hope the drugs are treating you well.

Bunny how are you. Sounds like you had a nice weekend. Glad your af has arrived, things will start to move for you soon hun.

A big hi to everyone else looking in. Hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## Ladyhex

DC8 get the hot water bottle out    keep it at your tummy hun


----------



## weepurple

Hello ladies!

DC8 i was a poor responder and as the other ladies have said get that hot water bottle out and keep warm,  not boiling water though.  I had it glued to me the last week of stimms, I was so scared they would cancel tx but didn't and in the end I got 3, 1 fertilised and hopefully has snuggled in nicely, it only takes one!    Don't despair, it's great you've been extended and have a few extra days of gonal f.  My dose was more than doubled in the end.     those follies grow    

Niceday woohoo!!! 9 eggies, that's fab news huni!     for fab news on embies tomorrow     Rest up and chill out   

Velma, Molly, Ermitrude, Tessy how you all doing? Are we ready for the hills yet?   

Flora great news you have started DR!  good luck for your tx

Crazykate fab you're getting started!  Sorry I don't know about FET.

How are all all the DR / Stimms ladies doing, all ok I hope?

Cmac happy days you are going to be starting soon!

Maria  congratulations and all the best for the rest of your pg!

Bunny woohoo fab you are now on the list, makes it all real now!!  good luck for your tx!

Cathy  rest up hun and go with it, if your bod needs to sleep!  DF loved his steak yesterday!

Hello to those I've missed!!

weepurple xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi


DC8 I used the Curaheat patches for period pain during the day and the hot water bottle in the evenings.  Not great weather for heat but it will be worth it.  I also have been off work and taking things super easy.  Keep your feet up and relax, dont worry about starting the acu late it will all help. When I went for my second scan I only had about 4-5 follies and I got 9 eggs.  Stay positive we are all praying for you. and sending you pma!




Lx


----------



## MissE

Crazykate glad you  are getting sorted for FET. Won't be long going in. I started DR on 9th May, HRT is 31st May and ET is 15th june so about 5 weeks in total for FET. Good luck hun.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hello girls - there's been some nattering going on here today!

Niceday - delighted that you got a lovely wee crop missus      for loads of lab lurrvvvee action tonight   

Bunny, glad to see you're on the list - not long to go now 

DC8, I'm, sorry to hear about the delay and     that things are ok for Friday.  As the other girls said, keep that tummy nice and warm - I had a hotwater bottle glued to me throughout the duration of the stimms - but not too hot!

Crazykate, I started dr on 14th March and et wasn't till 12th May, but I started dr on day 1 of cycle because of irregular cycles - so if i'd started on day 21 then it really wouldn't have ben that long.

Flora, I was dr for ages (about 8 weeks) for my Jan treatment and we'd a great crop so don't worry about that.

Misse, how you doing pet - not long for you to go now!!  Cathy, you haven't long either - sening the pair of you   

So how's the 2wwers - Velma, Wee P, Ermintrude - Molly, where are you?  

Wee p, I've been to the hills and back several times    I'm ready to crack!  Am dying to test but i'm so, so afraid - I'm actually terrified now and think I might just wait the next 8 months out to see what happens  

It's awful girls, I'm such a scaredy cat anbd don't know what I'm gonna do!  I don't even have neg or pos vibes anymore, just feel blank!  Ahhhh - head melter time!


----------



## Velma

CMAC that great honey!! post away - i know it can be hard when you are on tx be i love to see people posting   so the more the merrier or crazier one of those!   
DC8 dont worry too much hun!! like the girls say hot water bottle - i did it as well and they have upped the drugs so that should help, also remember its about quality will be      it goes well for you!!

Weepurple - am doing grand what about you hun?? Hope you feeling well. Glad to hear DF loved his steak!! What did you get?? I love talking about food!!   

Hey MissE - This time Next week youll be on HRT - Woohoo!!   

Ermi i know it will be great to get to the day   but you are doing great - it's not long now          

Big    to all the rest of you out there!!

Tessy i'll be round to test you myself if you are holding out for the 8 months    Big    hun!! Your nearly there!

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Tessy only 2 more days, hang in there!  This time next week you'll have a daft grin on your face coz you'll have got your BFP and will be on cloud 9!!!       

Velma  i had the veggie option as I'm not a steak fan, I'm a geg going to the Porterhouse and don't eat steak     I had bruscetta with brocollii, walnuts, poached eggs, tomatoes and can't remember what else    but it was yum!  If I'd had seen it on a menu with things that I did like I would never have choose it, so glad I tried it though!  Had ceasar saled to start and cheesecake for dessert, ate every last bit         How are you feeling?

I'm doing grand, AF cramps and sore boobs have gone, starving hungry though     Ah who knows, roll on Friday, tho the pee sticks are calling me    

xx


----------



## Tessykins

Wee P - I'M STARVING!! That sounds delicious!  Ohh, I love talking about food too Velma.  All I had was an omlette for tea and a salad - I'm about to go and have a hoke about the cupboards to see what's there!

Velma, you might just have to come round and do it for me!  Wee P you stay away from the sticks   

I have to admit I went and bought three tonight.  My dh, God love him, shouted after me 'Make sure you pick a lucky one!'  Anyway, they're in a Boots bag on the table beside me but I'm not gonna give in - I just wanna enjoy being PUPO for a while longer, just incase.  I nearly cried tonight listening to Zita as I thought - if I give in and test this could be my last time listening to this!  Flip, how sad am I!


----------



## Sparty

Niceday, delighted for you pet hope they are turning from 9 lovely eggies into fab embies as I type       .
Bunny great your on the list - looking forward to reading a few trashy novels over the summer to - hope we get the weather to sit in the sun and read. Love the thought of reading something I don not need to remember for exams or essays    
WeeP, Your food sounds lovely hmmm 
Tessy,    hang in there, not long now
How are my   buddies - Cathy, MissE and Nana? My head was very foggy from dr said to Cathy when I went for acupuncture today and she put extra needles in my head to help,    it does.  
DC8 -      keep the tummy warm      

Marie, good luck    hope we will all be over to other thread soon xx
Erm, Velma how are you both?
Crazykate - great to see you back, sorry I don't know anything about fet
Flora I'm dr at minute - started 1st May, Stimms start 1st June.. longer than my Origin experience! Once you start its not to bad - although I feel very tired and fuzzy in last week or so. Think us ff ladies just get very used to waiting. My sil went overdue with her baby recently and when he came she sent me a text saying something along the lines of 'he was worth the wait' and I though you have NO IDEA what waiting for a baby is like!! 

Hello Norma, WeeEmma, Lx, Loopyone and Cmac xxx


----------



## Velma

Grrr just lost my post!!!   

Weepurple your food sounds delish!! Even for 7:30 in morning  I still have some soreness in boobs but has diminshed a good bit, and some more AF type pains this morning so panicking i wont make it til fri - so      i get there. Had a big surge in appetite at weekend. But it's so hard to make sense of all these for all us it would do your nut in   
Stay away from the pee sticks all 1900 of them  
Tessy - hope you had successful raid on the cupboards last night!  
Tessy and Molly only 1 day to go girls!! fantastic        hoping they are all lucky tessy!!
Niceday good luck today - looking forward to hearing the news!!   
Sparty hope the fuzzy head goes hun and sounds like the acu is helping which is great! Your sil obviously has no idea of what its like to be on this end of things however maybe she did feel like she was giving you a boost trying to say when you get your wee bundle of joy then this journey will have been worth it, i hope that was the case!!    

Big          to all!!







to all the testers this week!

Velma x


----------



## NANA23

Morning girls
Thought id take the chance to say a quick hello to everyone while i get the chance in work !!

Niceday - well done you.......9 eggs happy days!!  
Tessykins only 1 more day to go - i know how hard it is but hang in there. We are all behind you and praying you get your BFP   
As for my fellow buddies Sparty, Cathy and co i hope all is going well for yous in down reg. 

Is very hard to say hi to everyone individually but i am thinking of you all - this is a tough ole road we are all on but we WILL get to the great end that we all want   

Apols for a me me post but have found this week real tough as in the past few weeks 3 of my nearest and dearest friends who i love to bits have all had their first babies.....and whilst i am so so delighted for them all i cant help but feel a big tug at my heartstrings - anyways that my poor mes over for the day! 

I got a call from the clinic to say they need to change my schedule slightly and bring everything forward by 2 days as they hadnt realised they had scheduled me around a time when the clinic is due to close?? Anyways i was just wanting to know if any of you think this a problem or will it hamper my chances? The clinic said it wont but my short dr time is now 2 days less with EC on the 14 June rather thatn 16 June?  Maybe im a dose!!! 

thanks girls

NANA xx


----------



## Sparty

Velma, you could be right, We are same age and started trying for a baby around same time about 5yrs ago and this is her third child so I just thought it was a stupid thing for her to say to me   
Nana are you at RFC? As my ec is the 15th June there - I don't think making the dr shorter will make any difference, as long as your stimms are same length of time as before


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls


just checking in with good news we got 5 eggs fertilised!  Thanks for all the kind thoughts and prayers.  We are over the moon and cant wait till thursday.


Lx


----------



## mollycat

how you all been? no news with me, still AF cramps... not had any kinda implantation bleed this time and still slightly sore (.)(.) and so constipated sorry for tmi!!!                         

What will the outcome be for tomorrow?    ??  gone from being super positive, to super negative back to just positive today!!!! tomorrow morning will tell!!!

NiceDay- congrats on all your wee   hope your ET goes smoothly!!!       

Nana- big hugs to you, must be really hard for you at this time, best thing is to think positive and know it WILL be you one day!!     

TessyKins- How you feeling today?? what time you testing at tomorrow? ive not bought any extra tests... just got the one from the RFC and if its a   will run out to buy another to make sure.....   sending ya loads of               we will be celebrating tomorrow hun!!!!!!!!!!                

Ermintrude- hope your feeling better now your exams are over, are you tempted to test early   sending you                   

Velma & WeePurple- Friday will be here before you know it, just a few more sleeps!!!                       

Hows all the girls starting TX doing?? Cathy, MissE, Nana, Sparty, - Nana dont think starting tx early will affect anything as you body is put into a sleepy state with the DR.... some can down reg for as little as 2 weeks to 6 weeks!!! its the stims thats the important bit....

MissE my schedule for FET was 8th April DR ( SPRAY) 27TH APRIL Provanova scan 7TH May and ET 12th May...6 weeks in total... hope that helps!!!

DC8- hope the hot water bottle is doing the trick    

CMac- welcome to the roller-coaster... im sure you cant wait to get started   

BunnyKins- how you doing hun?? this thread is defo getting busy, seems like a lot of tx going on at the mo!!! bring on all the     

Flora- HI and   

hope ive not missed anyone today, if so just give me a big   it aint on purpose   

sending ya all     what ever stage your at xox

Debby xxx


----------



## mollycat

NiceDay 

thats excellent.... oh roll on ET for you and your


----------



## Velma

Sparty that is very hard indeed, i hope though it is because she feels that you are going through so much and doesnt really know what to say and maybe feels she doesn't know what to say - i guess its hard to know what approach to take when your on the other side! 
Sparty and nana i know how you feel seeing people just bounce them out with such ease!! It really is depressing and you feel very low!! We all feel like that it isn't unreasonable!! Its not against others its just the why can it not be me   But i hope your time is coming soon girls!!     and dont be afraid to have a wee cry about it - it does help.  

niceday fab news honey!! Hope you get great news on quality tomorrow and ET goes well for you!!  nearly there!!!

Hey Molly, sounds like we have all been experiencing AF type pain! Am    its signs of







. My bowels have been a bit irritated as well only on the other side.

Girls here's to our



































          .
Less than a day now tessy and molly !!!!

Velma x


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Velma


my transfer is on thursday do you think I should fone tomorrow and check progrees with the quality?


Lx


----------



## MissE

Niceday congrats on the 5 embies hun.      That is fab news, i'm sure you are delighted. Keeping everything crossed for you hun and hoping they do well for thursday.      

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Niceday- Congratulations         what great news, good luck for thursay       
Thanks Velma   
Tessy and Molly lots of                           fingers crossed for you both


----------



## Velma

Hi Niceday, 
My transfer was two days after ec, so the day after ec i rang to find out how many had fertilised then i went in for ET and they told me the grading. so not sure with the 3 day transfer - you could always try to ring the same num as you did today and talk to embryologist and ask what the grades are tomorrow if you want to know- not sure if they will say as they may prefer to give the answer to you at the point at which they are to be transferred!!   i would maybe chance my arm and ring and if they didnt tell me id be no worse off.    

Velma x


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Velma


Im not going to bother whats meant to be is meant to be, just thought you had  a three day transfer.  At out support meeting Debbie Lutton Cheif embryologist said that if you were concerned you can phone.


Ta 


Lx


----------



## JK32

Niceday - Brilliant news hun!!! Im sure you and DH are on cloud 9, I know we were after the call!! another step closer.. Wouldnt do any harm to ring - the embryologist at Origin phoned me for a progress update as she knew how rough we had it the last time!! Well done!! all the best for Thursday - I've a good feeling about this one!!

Good luck to the 2ww girls!! 

MissE great news your started now.. wont be long flying in!!

Not posting too much at the minute girls - but once i get my dates for July I will be back ;-)

Hi to everyone else - thinking of you all wotever stage your at 
Jk xx


----------



## Tessykins

Well girls, I caved in at 5am this morning and I got a BFN  .  We're utterly gutted girls and I've cried all morning but I feel a wee bit better now.  I know otd isn't till tomorrow but I know that the result will be the same.  I really don't regret testing early as I feel that i've been put out of my misery.  We're also trying to look on the brightside as we've 9 embies left, but it's hard girls - as many of you know.  No matter how you feel over the 2ww, there's always a wee glimmer of hope and hopeful thoughts and plans are made and when they're dashed it's hard to take.

What I'm gonna say next, I mean from the bottom of my heart - Wee p, Velma, Ermintrude and my buddy Molly - I really hope and pray that you girls get good news.  I'll be thinking about you all and praying for you - there's got to be a run of good news after all these bfns.  I'll be hoping for you girls - take careXX

PS, I'll be lurking about to se howyou're all getting on.


----------



## mollycat

TessyKins-  OMG i so cant believe it  .... im sitting here in tears for you... im to scared to test... will leave it till the morning.....

sending you loads of


----------



## niceday1971

Tessy so sorry you take care.   
Lx


----------



## mollycat

Sunbeam & Roxy... hope you girls are ok......


----------



## Velma

Tessy - i am truely gutted for you   are you going to be testing again tomorrow?? i think you should just to make sure!!       I would really love for everyone on here to get good news and it is devasting watching people go through the BFN's!!! i will be thinking of you hun!! I know sometimes you are so wound up it is better to be put out of your misery!! I really hope you get your dreams soon!!!     

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Tessy i'm so so sorry hun, truely gutted for you both   sending you both loads of          xxxx


----------



## weepurple

Niceday sooo chuffed for you hun, 5 fabulous wee embies woohoo!!!!!    all goes well for Thursday!  You can definately ring before ET if you want to, they told me to ring the day before ET to make sure our wee one was doing ok, so they will be happy to keep you up to date with progress if you feel you need it.  Well done and relax and enjoy the rest of your day!! xx


----------



## JK32

Tessykins, so sorry hun to read your news!! I rally hope you are one of the lucky ones and your test tomorrow is positive - you read so many stories!! Though I know what its like you keep building your hopes up to get squashed again..Have you had AF yet Be praying for a wee miracle for you xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Tessy,  I'm really sorry to hear about your news hun   take a bit of time to recover before you start this rollercoaster again.  One of those snow babies will be the right one, you'll see hun   

Hi Niceday.  Congrats on your 5 lovely embies! If you want to put your mind at rest give the embryologist a ring, I'm sure they don't mind and probably like talking about the little embies they are looking after for you.  Good luck for ET huni   

To all the girls due to test i'm sending out a HUGE amount of PMA to you all and saying my prayers for a positive outcome!                                                                                                     

AFM... well I have the AF from hell.  Shouldn't really complain seeing as I was willing her to come...just, why does she have to be so bloomin' grumpy!   Still...better out than in!!    Just waiting for the phone call from the drugs company which could be anytime in the next 10 days.  I don't even know how much the drugs are going to cost, just got a random £750-£1500 scale to go on!!! Just hope its the lower end of the scale!!   

Big hellos to everyone else   

Sorry it's short and sweet. I have the hugest of headaches and need to lay down in a darkened room for a bit.  I had my big presentation today at college for my end of year disertation and it has sapped all of my energy! At least it's done...I got a distinction in it so very pleased.  The presentation was about PCOS and the use of Metformin, you should of seen the young lads squirm in their seats when I talked about vaginas...PRICELESS!!    

Speak laters girls

Bunny xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Girls... I forgot to add..

Re: list

I know a couple of you didn't get the results you wanted   which made me think about the list. I want to be sensitive to your result but unsure what would be best all round.  Do you prefer me to take you off the list when I repost it or just have a  little   next to your name?  Let me know your thoughts or if you prefer you can PM me!

Thanks Girls!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Babypowder

My you girls can   

Tess     really hoping that test says different tomorrow      .

Niceday     on your emmbies roll on being PUPO!

Molly, WeeP, Velma and Emirt millions of                                              for testing-you have all done so well not caving     i'd have done it by now   

Bunny    the    but yeah for getting started    Congrats on your Distinction    I remember I did a presentation as part of my course yrs ago on STD's the word penis was    

JK hope your well and enjoying the sun, can't wait for you to get started     

Crazykate fab news your getting your drugs-must all seem real now, will be     all goes well and your wee angel with be with you all the way   

DC8 like the other girls said-hot water bottle is the way to go       for a great crop.

Cmac    on getting started.

  Cathy, nana and Sparty and anyone I've forgotten


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls - sorry i've been mia all day.

Tessy hun am absolutely gutted for you hun         .  Big       to you and your dh.

Congrats on the 5 embies Niceday, great result!!! I know with me as we'd talked about doing blast the embryologist rang me on day 2 with gradings etc as we'd a decision to make but have to say it really put my mind at ease to know how they were doing.

I think it was DC8 that was asking about helping the follies grow Other than heat and acu drink lots of water as the follicles are made up of water and it helps them expand,  hth  

Molly the very best of luck for tomorrow.      .  Will have everything crossed for you hun     .

Bunny hope af eases up for you soon pet, no fun  .  Eek to the costs of meds!!!  Although we have to pay for our treatment down south our meds are covered, we just pay the first €120 each cycle, so not bad at all.  Would love to have been a fly on the wall for that presentation     

Nana shortening dr won't affect anything at all - its all about the stimms.  Best of luck to you hun    

To all the pre ec girls hope you are all coping ok and pg all will go well.

How are my fellow 2wwers today?? Am feeling much better post acu but lots more tears yesterday and today at acu.  Think i will hold out until Thursday at this stage unless dh wants to test earlier.  Feeling calmer today but wouldn't say i'm feeling positive iykwim.

Erm


----------



## Sparty

Ahh Tessy I am gutted for you       Take care of yourself and your DH


----------



## crazykate

Hey girls!

Tessy I'm gutted for you pet - we all know how you're feeling hun            

Bunny - Congrats on your distinction Mrs.  Hope the drugs are at the lower end!!! Hope you're feeling better soon.

Molly - lots and lots of PMA for tomorrow hun I'll be thinking of you and indeed all the other ladies who are testing........I bet there's loads of nerves and excitement             

Thanks so much for your replies girls they are a great help so I'm looking at 5 or 6 weeks which leads me into July.........doesn't the clinic close over July

LOTS OF LUCK GIRLS xx


----------



## mollycat

hi again girls... cant get rid of me today 

BunnyKins...  on your presentation, i hope your  clears soon  ... wow your drugs quote is expensive, guess im lucky having to only pay for FET, a full TX would clear my bank out 

Ermintrude... im  like a baby these days... dont know whether to blame the drugs or hormones  , 2ww's are a ... sending ya        

BP.. where you been hiding? hows the bump?? thanks for the well wishes, im gonna need it for sure x

weepurple & Velma... Ermintrude 

got a lovely tomato and broccoli quiche for tea, and some salad stuff from the deli, mmm me so hungry!!!  will call in again before bed.....



Debby x


----------



## Ermitrude

Love the pics Molly - especially Garfield     .  Enjoy your tea sounds yummy!!!  Glad i'm not the only one bawling like a baby    , hopefully its a good sign??


----------



## Velma

Molly all the best for tomorrow honey!! Will be       for you!

Ermi - i doing grand willing fri to be here already tho!!   but not long now for us!!      I have Acu on thurs evening which i'm looking forward to! Thanks for all the well wishes girls!!

Am thinking of all of you dealing with disappointments     I know its hard when things seem to move on in here, but your not forgotten     for some miracles for you all.
Bunny hope the AF pain eases up soon for you!! Congratulations on the disertation hun!! Well done!
Bunny i know its up to the individuals themselves, but i think it might be nice for the   beside so that we can at least be aware of what they are going through for a bit and try and be sensitive to them.

Wishing all you waiting, starting tx, on DR, stimms at EC or ET and 2WW    

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Oh tessy hun i'm gutted for you.     Take care of yourself and your dh. Thinking of you.

Molly wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.    

Bunny sorry your af is being really mean. Hope she eases soon and the headache gets better. Well done on the distiction.  

Kate i would imagine the clinic only closes for one or 2 days in july. I work in the hospital and we only get one day off for july. I'm sure all the docs don't take their hols at the same time so hoping there are no delays for you hun.

BP lovely to hear form you, how are you and the babas doing?

A big hi to everyone else. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

Ack MissE I did forget you today    I do try to rem everyone.

Not long now til your lining scan     will be following your progress   

These baba's are trying to give me a heart-attack, had some bad cramping last two days, but was ignoring it, until lastnight when I went to the loo and was staining pink/red again-it didn't last long but    so phoned EPU today to see what they though of the cramps and they said come straight up, so had a scan and both fine, still the same one h/b really good, one a bit slower but still their there. They said once im over 12ks     they might need to look at my cervix, like a smear thing, also have protien in urine so have to phone for results incase of infection-their certainly keeping me busy


----------



## weepurple

Hey ladies

Was only on for a couple of minutes today, so just catching up on the rest of your posts now.

Velma, Ermitrude, Molly  how are you all today?      

Molly all the best hun for tomorrow, will be      for bfp      Your dins sound lovely mmmmm....

Bunny sorry your AF is being nasty,    it eases soon and will be the last for a long time    You made me laugh with your presentation    Congrats on your distinction, well done!!!

BP good the hospital are keeping an eye on you, hope the results come back fine    bubbas are keeping you on your toes!

Hey MissE, Crazykate, BJP, wee emma, norma, Sparty, Cathy, Nana, JK, DC8, niceday and sorry to anyone I've forgotten   

3 days to go   , these 2 weeks have dragged but also flown by iykwim?  I'm hungry these last couple of days and lower back a bit uncomfortable, a few wee niggly cramps is about it.

weepurple xxx


----------



## mollycat

hi again girls,

just popping in to  all for all the wishes for tomorrow, still got serious cramps but no bleed!!! roll on tomorrow so im put out of my misery!!!!

my thoughts are with ya Sunbeam, Roxy & Tessykins, stay strong!!! 

some fairy dust for Ermintrude, Velma & Weepurple... stay strong x 

BP.. hope all sorts its self out soon, you must be worried sick all this bleeding on and off, you may have a little opening in your cervix that they put in a little stitch under local anaesthetic, never had it done, but remember them taking about it with my first pregnancy. sending you loads 

okie dokie, till the morning 

hugs


----------



## MissE

BP hun you are having such a time of it. Those wee babbas are getting you into practice for running after them when they arrive. Glad the hospital are keeping a close eye on you. Take it easy and i'm      your results come back ok and that the rest of your pregnancy goes smoother hun.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Hey Molly    looking forward to hearing your good news!!!      I reckon you can get the BFP's started again!

Weepurple pretty much 2 days away now honey!! Will you manage to avoid the tests til fri??

BP sorry to hear you are still going through all the worry - i hope all settles down soon and you can start to relax and enjoy it all!!      

MissE - hows the form with you hun??

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi Velma, i'm good thanks. Had a bad day yesterday, felt very stressed and my nerves were getting the better of me. Just felt very unsettled but a lot better now. Got my mojo back.   Hope you are holding out ok and keeping positive hun.

Emma xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Mollycat all the best hun this morning      for your BFP !!


----------



## Velma

All the best Molly hun     

Aw MissE - there are so many up's and downs and this tx for you has been so long so its understandable!! Glad you are feeling in better form now tho!! I'll be     this treatment give you your wee miracle honey!!

I'm not doing too bad - had some strong cramps last night, but everyday is a blessing to still get nearer to fri so am hoping to stick it out!!

How's the rest of you girls today?

Velma x


----------



## mollycat

well its a        for me as i expected, to many AF cramps going on for it to have been a positive, well im back to     till the next bout of FET... should be September by my calculations! not ready to get of this roller coaster yet...
not feeling to bad, had my wee   with DP, before he left for work, bless him, he finds this so hard seeing me upset, and i try to put a brave face on it till he's out the way   

TessyKins- told ya id be keeping you company for our next round...   next time were gonna hit jack pot!!!!


well Ermintrude, Velma & Weepurple... were all routing for you now.. i wanna see you get some     on this page....                                   

im gonna start shaking up the NI girls thread since its so quiet...   

over and out for now


----------



## weepurple

Ah Molly I'm so sorry hun   I really hoped this would be your time     Have a good cry and get it all out, you don't deserve this, no-one does, IF is rubbish!  Look after yourself xx 

MissE glad you are feeling better, tx is a headmelting rollercoaster!   

Ermitrude how are you doing today? only 1 day left    for your BFP 

Velma how are you?  not long now till Friday, you're doing so well, very positive!    for BFP for you.  

Sunbeam, Roxy, Tessy    hope you are doing ok ladies.

Hi to everyone else!

weepurple xx


----------



## NANA23

Awh Mollycat i am so sorry......it is truly gut wrenching and totally unfair! I admire how strong you are and really do pray that next time its your turn! Take some time out to get your head round things and if you want a good ole natter just pm me any time - keep the chin up, our time will come   

Ermi, Velma and Weepurple you all keep the    going. We are all behind yous........good luck girls xx

To everyone else a big hello   

Take care

NANA xx


----------



## mollycat

Girls, id be lost with out your support


----------



## crazykate

oh molly sweetheart I'm so sorry hun sending the hugest big hug your way.........


----------



## Tessykins

Ach Molly hun, I'm very very sorry about your news   .  I felt for sure that you were gonna do it - you really did deserve some good news this time   .  So, I'll be seeing you in September then?  Flip, even the thought of it is enough to start the waterworks again! 

Take care pet - I'm here if you want to talk


----------



## Velma

Molly i'm devastated for you - i really thought you were gonna bring on some BFP's    I am thinking of you!! It's a very hard time. i will be      things become brighter for you real soon!!

Ermi and Weepurple - i'm starting to find it hard to stay positive now i really thought there would be some BFP's, its starting to knock the stuffing outta me that things are so unfair!! how are you 2 holding up??

Velma x


----------



## Tessykins

Velma, Wee P and Ermintrude - wishing you all the best girls - it's not long now and I hope that we see some     soon - it's been a long time since we've had them on this board.  Sending you       and       girls.

Well, I've yet to do my 'official' test - I just can't face it.  I got up this morning, showered, dressed and set out for a meeting - I was driving down the road and just broke down - had to drive home with tears streaming down my face.  What a nightmare!


----------



## JK32

Molly hun, I am sooo sorry to read your post this morning!! you spend the entire two weeks convincing yourself that it hasnt work, and try not to build your hopes up incase it doesnt, but it still blows the stuffing from you when you see a BFN!! Even after mine I still was hoping it wasnt true - Big hugs to you and Tessy!! Good to see you are positive about starting again!! Good on ya girl!! Think you are right leaving it for a few months too, thats what I am doing and me and DH are having a great time to ourselves ;-)

Go out with DH this weekend for a meal or something - remember who you both were before all this tx malarkey!!! 

Good luck for all the other 2ww hope we get some good news on here within the next few days.. 

jk xxx


----------



## JK32

Girls quick question - My af came on day 9 of 2ww - lasted for about 4-5 days this was on the 19th April, i thought my af should be due again as normal - so 28 -30 days later!! I am now on day 38 and no sign!! I even did the pregnancy test that origin gave me on Monday night but of course it was negative - anyone else experience this?? I want things to be back on tract for FET starting July/August time!!

MissE - Hope your feeling a bit better today and back to your cheery self!! 

Niceday - did you ring the embryologist?

BabyP - God love ya chick - your not having an easy ride at all!! Still praying away for ya - have told my mum all about you and she keep asking hows Babypowder!! lol!! I really hope things start to settle down for you.. Such a worry for you and DP. Good that they did another scan for you.. Two wee fighters in there, hanging on to meet their mammy and daddy xx

Right girls Im going to have to go with Molly and go over to the Northern Ireland girls board and help shake it up a bit... 

Big hi to WeeP, Velma, Norma, Sparty, CrazyKate, Ermitrude, Nana, Sunbeam, Roxy, BJP, Roxy, Cathy. DC8, Wee Emma and anyone i have forgotten

I am so bad - just ate 6 mini chocolate filled Croissants!! Delish!! Have any of you seen them?? they are in tesco's for 50p a bag, they are my McVities!! I swear its just like eating a bag of crisps lol!!

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Molly so sorry tx didn't work for you-you don't deserve this, your always so upbeat and a great support to everyone, glad to see your not giving up, roll on September     and meantime     .


----------



## Babypowder

Jk Im not 100% sure but think tx can mess af up, there have been a few girls that have been delayed, we may need to af dance for you   

Bless your mum    these two certainly have me    I woke up lastnight to more blood-like watered down stuff(sorry tmi) quite a bit, then by this morn is changed to brown and is barely there, haven't even phoned to ask anyone cause I just feel I can't keep running to hospital.

I was thinking it might have been the scan (internal) Molly that was interesting what you said about a stitch, the other thing is the cramps started on the day I would ususally get af-and I don't know but is it possible my bodys trying to have a period?

Im going to GP today for so will ask there-just hope its not fluid, though the scan yesterday showed everything was fine.


Anyway big    to everyone. BP


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Molly am devastated to read your news hun     .  Big     to you and your dh.

Bp the gel can make that whole area a lot more sensitive and prone to bleeding.  That's what happened to me on my ds, had bleeding on and off until I came off the meds.

Well am going to add to the misery i'm afraid.  Did a test this am and bfn, dh just couldn't wait until tomorrow.  Am doing ok, I had pretty much resigned myself to a bfn when sore boobies disappeared on Sat. In clinic tomorrow for a beta just to be sure but tg we have our 2 frosties so will be looking to do a fet as soon as we can.  Off on hols on the 11th June and am so glad now that we booked it.

The very best of luck to the remaining 2wwers - Velma & Wee Purple. Sending lots of         your way.

Catch up properly later.

Erm


----------



## cMac

So sorry Molly    this whole journey is unfair, so may heart breaks along the way.  It is times like this that our DP/DH is the one person who truely understands and can hopefully be our support.  Take care of yourself, book in something lovely to do and come back fighting in September.

Ermintrude, I was just about to post this when your post came up, I'm so sorry.  I guess even when you resign yourself to it its still a major disappointment when its is confirmed, its good you have a holiday to look forward to.
  
Thinking of you Weepurple and Velma for the next few days, sending you loads of positivity, hopefully you are not climbing the walls.

Thats all for now.


----------



## Tessykins

Oh Ermintrude - I'm so sorry pet, it's just not fair       Such devastating news is hard to take.  I'm thinking of you hun


----------



## mollycat

Ermintrude-  thinking about you petal x


----------



## Babypowder

Ermintrude    so sorry to hear your news-its just so unfair, you have been through so much.

Lots of                                                                                                 to the remaining 2ww girls.


----------



## ava2

Girls,just nipped in to send huge   to the BFNs,am thinking of you always and praying hard for the remaining 2 wwers.

Love

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparty

Molly and Erm I'm really sorry -      , I dont know what to say, BFN's are just so hard. Be thinking of you both and    that your next FETs bring you both the joy you deserve.


----------



## Sparty

Velma and WeeP, thought you might need some                 and            you both get BFPs


----------



## Crikey

Hello there all in ROI
Is anyone starting IVF in June 2010 at Sims clinic in Dundrum? Or had it already at Sims?
I'll be starting first ever ivf there in early June and it would be great to hear other people's experiences, or hear from someone doing it there at the same time.
What protocols did Sims propose for you?
Pricey, aren't they.
I don't have a very good prognosis (severe endo, blocked tubes, 2.0 AMH, zero follicles, aged 38 etc) and am feeling pessimistic.
Hoping they can perform miracles.
Anyone in a similar boat?
C


----------



## weepurple

Oh Ermitrude I am so sorry hun, I just can't believe it    this is all so cruel.  Look after yourselves    xxx


----------



## cathy2

Hi ladies   

Tessykins, Mollycat, and Ermitrude, girls i cant believe all this sad news, im totally gutted for u all         .


Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## cathy2

Velma and Weepurple    


I hope ur both keeping       lets see some BFPs      

Cathy xx


----------



## mollycat

ack... im bored, and sick of   ....   been searching the net for all this info on agnus castus.. sound promising and worth a go...

JK32- it took me well over 5 weeks to get my AF back after my last FET.. dont fret the witch will come petal   

WeePurple & Velma- hope you too lovelys aint stressing after the run of negs..... keep strong, were all routing for you both x


----------



## Tessykins

Molly, I feel exactly the same - sick of being    and   .  Am actually feeling  now and can't wait til the weekend till I get a good and maybe even a  hee hee!!  DH  will be delighted- there's been a bit of a famine in that department lately   

We've been looking at holidays today to give ourselves something nice to look forward to and then it'll prob be September for us too - don't think I want to go near it again until then.  What's the waiting list like for FET and the RFC?

When you going back to work Molly?  I didn't arrange any time off around the time of test (stupid, I know) and when I got the BFN yesterday I just phoned in sick.  I got up this morning to go to a work meeting, but I broke down and couldn't face it - sent my boss (who's so understanding) an email and she told me to relax so I'm gonna take tomorrow off and go back on Friday - not looking forward to it cos a few of my workmates know about the treatment and when they offer me sympathy I'm afraid I'll start bawling again.  I'm a real cry baby - as my mum says 'You'd cry at the ducks going barefoot'   Ach, I'm just a wee sensitive soul   

Ermintrude, I'm sending you loads of          - I know how hard this is for you pet   

Come on Wee p and Velma - don't despair - I can feel BFPS all the way                               

Molly, what is agnus castus supposed to do?


----------



## Tessykins

Oh, the wee smilies didn't show up on  my post!  They were - I'm actually feeling    and can't wait till weekend to get a good    and   .  I know, how rude!!


----------



## Flora1

Hi all

So sorry to hear about the BFNs Tessykins, Mollycat & Ermitrude, I don't know what else to say, it is just gutting.

Best wishes to Velma & Weepurple for their tests.

Niceday, that's great you've got your 5 embryos, you must be so relieved.

Crazykate, my egg collection is planned for July 14th at RFC so I think they must only be closed 12th & 13th at most.

Hello to everyone else.

Fx


----------



## MissE

Oh molly and ermiturde i'm so sorry girls. Take some time and look after yourselves.    Great you are looking forward to the future.      that you will get your miracles very soon. 

Tessy thinking of you hun.   Sorry you had a hard time this morning, just give yourself some time.

Velma and wee P sending you loads of                            . Hoping you get your BFPs.

Niceday sending you loads of          for et tomorrow. Hope it all goes well and your wee embies stay strong.

A big hello to everyone else. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## mollycat

TessyKins- loved your post  cheered me up...  

waiting list for FET is pretty short at the RFC, 3 months, its the darn review appointment that takes ages to come threw, once you have your review your put back on the list...

mmm agnus Cascus... 
Agnus Castus is the fruit of a Mediterranean shrub, Vitex agnus-castus, which is also known as the chaste tree. Chaste tree fruit contains iridoid glycosides, flavonoids, and terpenoids. This acts as a hormone regulator and will help if you have irregular periods or if you are not ovulating due to a hormonal imbalance. Agnus Castus is also useful if you are prone to miscarriage before the twelfth week of pregnancy and can also help with pms and menopausal symptoms.
so its down to boot for me tomorrow to try it


----------



## niceday1971

Mollycat and Ermi so sorry to hear your news, look after yourselves.    


Lx


----------



## Bunny-kins

*Molly and Ermitude * to you both. I'm really sorry that tx hasn't worked for you both this time round. You are both being incredibly brave but it's good that you are both looking forward  Take a little time out, get a bottle of plonk and do some nice things. We're all here if you need us girls!

*WeePurple and Velma* keeping my fingers crossedfor you both  infact i'm keeping my toes, legs, arms absoulely everything crossed! Also sending some  in bucket loads for you.

Big  to everyone else

Bunny xxx


----------



## niceday1971

hi Girls


didnt bother phoning the rfc to see how the embies are doing will just wait till tamara.  


Velma and WeeP send you loadsa    and am praying for your BFP's.


Lx


----------



## Velma

Ermi - I can't believe it's happened you too honey!! I am so devastated at all the BFNs, it is just so hard to think you are all going through it all at the mo    I wish i could do something to help!! I am thinking of you all and will be      that your dreams are realised very soon. You are all being very practical working forward for your next tx and taking time out. I hope you can get some enjoyment outta life in the meantime and spend time on yourselves and relationships and treat yourselves well.    

Weepurple - how are you coping today??   I feel like i just don't want to test can't believe there has been so much sad news and not feeling confident about my situation   . Thats to all for your best wishes - it is much appreciated.    

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Come on Velma, keep the PMA up hun, you have been so positive, please don't give up!!      I know it's hard with so many disappointments recently, I got a wee bit upset today but have given myself a shake!  I wasn't going to go back to acupuncture but I've just booked an appointment so I can chill out. Keep chatting to bubba and tell her to stay put      Me and DF have had a word with our wee fighter every night since he went back in   willing him to stay and get nice and comfy.  If the neighbours heard they'd think we'd gone   

Sunbeam, Roxy, Tessy, Molly, Ermitrude huge    I am thinking of you all and have said a wee   that you will all achieve your dreams.  This is such a f**k of a journey and you're all such lovely girls and shouldn't have to go through it xxxx

Niceday wishing all the best of luck for tomorrow huni    for lovely wee top grade embies to get snuggling back in xx

Sorry I nearly forgot to say, a HUGE thank you for all your positive well wishes girls, you're all fab   

Big   and hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

*THE LIST*​*
Sunbeam* DR - ?? Stimms - 20 Apr EC 04 May ET - 09 May OTD - 21 May









*roxy121* DR- 6 Apr Stimms - 24 Apr EC 06 May ET- 09 May OTD- 23 May









*Tessykins* DR -14 Mar Stimms - n/a EC- n/a FET -12 May OTD - 26 May 

*Mollycat * DR? Stimms- n/a EC- n/a FET-12 May OTD- 26 May 

*Ermitude * DR -17 Apr Stimms - 29 Apr EC -12 May ET - 17 May OTD - 27 May 

*Weepurple* DR -11 Apr Stimms - 27Apr EC - 11 May ET- 14 May OTD - 28 May

*Velma * DR - 26 Mar Stimms - 30 Apr EC - 12 May ET -14 May OTD - 28 May

*Niceday * DR - 29 Mar Stimms - 10 May EC - 24 May ET -27 May OTD -10 June

*DC8* DR - 24 Apr Stimms - 13 May EC - 26May ET - 29 May OTD -12 June

*Cathy2* DR- 05 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 10 Jun OTD -24 June

*MissE * DR - 09 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 15 June OTD - 29 June

*Sparty * DR - 01 May Stimms - 01 June EC -15 June ET - 18 June OTD - 02 July

*NANA23* DR -18 May Stimms- 03 June EC - 16 June ET- 19 June OTD - 02 July

*Bunnykins* DR - 14 June Stimms- 08 July EC- 19 July ET- 22 July OTD - 05 Aug

Lot's of  to Wee purple and velma for testing tomorrow    

Niceday...  for ET tomorrow huni 

Lots of love

Bunny xxx


----------



## Velma

Niceday - hope all goes well tomorrow honey!!  here to great embies! 

Thanks Weepurple i know i needed a kick up the jacksy!! Am talking to her everyday too  Gonna hold out to fri if it kills me  What about you - you tempted to go early!! I know the luck has to change on here soon, so need to stay positive!! Thanks for the support. Have Acu tomorrow night and am really looking forward to it!! I think it will help you hun - if nothing else just for the relaxation!        Hope this brings us some luck honey





































     to all those grieving!!

Hi to all the rest of you wherever you are on this journey!! Hope you are finding things ok at the mo!!

Velma x


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening girls

thanks everyone for the good wishes, am doing fine really as i said earlier i knew the game was up on Saturday, just know my body so well at this stage.  So have cried a river since then but none today.  I know my body can do it, its just a matter of when.  

It would've been my wee man's 1st birthday next Thursday so myself and dh are off for a couple of days and then we have a long weekend.   

Like you molly my dh is looking forward to some cheekie time!!  So will try to oblige over the next while.

Velma and Wee purple have absolutely everything crossed for you both, the luck on the thread has to turn soon and am feeling          for you both.

Niceday best of luck for tomorrow - have no doubt you'll have fab embies to go back in.

I'm in for a beta hcg tomorrow, is standard in my clinic so am armed with my questions.  I'm going to get my auto immune bloods done as have a niggly feeling that something isn't quite right there - got pg twice with minimal intervention (iui) then nadda since my ds was born and i've read that nkcs can develop post birth.  Plus i'm healthy as an ox, never get sick so know i have a very strong immune system which can actually interfere with implantation.  We know we have great grade blasts so its either auto immune or just bad luck, so going to try and rule out one!!  Think we have to wait for three af's before going again, including this one - not sure so will ask tomorrow.

Bit of a long post, sorry girls


----------



## mollycat

again girls!

Niceday- hope your ET goes like a dream tomorrow, wont be long now till your nesting 

Ermintrude- was thinking the same thing about immune issues, my GP did a few tests on me before this FET, said i had a high rate of antibodies like i was fighting an infection, but said it was not what they would call a worry. also had glucose, bp and cholesterol checked and all came back ok. might just pop back in to see her and tell her had another failed treatment see if she will do some more tests. i mentioned it before to my consultant, the Royal dont seem to wanna deal with any other issues, all they said is we had first class embryos and these things happen...  fat load help they are!!!

 to you & your DP on your angel LO's first Birthday, it must be so very hard for you both  , enjoy you wee break and relax, remember things can only get better xxx

just wanna say a big  to all you lovely lush girls for all your support, best wishes and kind thoughts over the last few weeks... 

Velma & WeePurple- keep the faith girls, saying a wee prayer you both get your


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks Molly - my clinic don't really want to know about them either but my gp is very sympathetic and I know she'll prescribe steroids etc if I need them.  I can pm you the list of auto immunes that another clinic do - sims, same as lister and ARGC in London, a friend of mine going to sims sent them to me.

Completely agree things can only get better - they certainly can't get any worse


----------



## mollycat

that would be great Ermintrude... thanks a bundle x


----------



## Ermitrude

No bother, have them on my work pc so will pm them to you tomorrow.


----------



## mollycat

been reading threw another threat....  mind boggling 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82741.15


----------



## Ermitrude

Eeek there's a similar one on roller coaster - the girls are so knowledgeable though

http://www.rollercoaster.ie/boards/mc.asp?ID=195873&G=11&forumdb=2

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mollycat

oh must give it a read too Ermintrude, we will be well in the know by our next TX!!!


----------



## Tessykins

Hi everyone

Mooly, that agnes castus sounds like the job!  I might get myself down to boots tomorrow too.

Ermintrude, sending you big     hun, it's such a tough time for you and I can't imagine your pain    I hope you both have a lovely hol and treat yourselves.

Wee p and Velma, not long now girls          for good news for you both  - would be lovely if we'd some good vibes on the thread.

Niceday, all the best for you for tomorrow - just think, you're gonna be PUPO!  Wishing you the very best pet.

Big hello to veryone else, misse, flora, bunny, cathy, crikey and anyone I've missed.

I've spent all day looking at holidays in the internet - gonna book something for July - really can't wait to get back to some sense of normality - have been obsessing about tx since freeze all in JAN  and although things didn't go as planned, I just want to feel normal again for a wee while and jump back on the crazy train after the summer.


----------



## mollycat

well from what ive been reading today, its extra folic acid, b12, b6, omega oil, agnus castus, aspirin... maybe we need to put a thread together!!! i will be  rattling like a pill bottle....

funny on my 2nd FET i took Aspirin on the sneak and got my bfp...   if there is something in it!!!

TessyKins- lovely holiday is exactly is what you need


----------



## mollycat

going to watch a bit of telly girls, bushed from this  day 

love and hugs

Debby xox


----------



## Sparty

Just popping in to wish niceday all the best for tomorrow     
Hugs to you all


----------



## Velma

Hey Niceday - all the best today hun - hope all goes great! Looking forward to hearing how you get on.   

Weepurple - hoping you stay strong today honey!!        

Velma x


----------



## weepurple

Girls you may send the     round, I couldn't wait any longer and had to put myself out of my misery. Can't believe it I got a BFP!  I'm in    and    our wee fighter stays nice and snuggly.  Ended up buying a clearblue digital as I wanted to see it in writing and it came up in about 30 secs.  Put the test in a gift bag and gave it to DF saying it was a late birthday pressie that had only just arrived, he was delighted and said it was the best pressie he's ever got.

Good luck Velma, how are you today?  Will be looking forward to your BFP post, sending you loads of             

Niceday good luck for today hun!         

Sending everyone big       and thanks for all your well wishes and support!  I'm so sorry for those who've had dissappointing news and hope I don't upset anyone.  

weepurple xxx


----------



## NANA23

OMG Wee purple I am soooooooooooo happy for you!!! 
I was just about to post a good luck message for you and Velma but you got there before me   

I am so pleased for you - Im sure you and your DF are just over the moon .....well done you! 

Velma i am rooting for you here and hope you get your BFP 

Take care girls xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Wee Purple! 

So very pleased for you and DF huni!!  I bet you have a rather large cheesy grin on your face! 

Take care of yourself and enjoy the next 8 months! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## JK32

Yeah WeeP - Congratulations, hope you have a happy and healthy 8months in front of you, great to see a bit of good news on this thread! 

Niceday - Good luck for today - I'm sure you can't wait to have your two embies back where they belong for the nine months ahead!! xx

Velma - good luck to you hun x

Have a good day everyone
Jk xx


----------



## Velma

Weepurple Hun!! I am over the moon for you!!! Am totally delighted you have brought some great news on here and am so glad things have worked out for you!!           *CONGRATULATIONS *Honey!!!

I still havent done my test and to be honest i am worried sick about doing it - i really dont wanna!!  I know you had one embie put back just like me so am hoping i can go the same way!!

Big hugs    to all those dealing with their disappointments!

Velma x


----------



## cMac

WHOOOOPPPEEEEEEE!!!

Congratulations Weepurple, fantastic news, wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy!!

Big fingers crossed for tomorrow Velma   

Niceday, best wishes for today, hoping your embies love their new home.

Ta ra!


----------



## MissE

Wee purple  on your BFP. I'm delighted for you hun. Its lovely to have some good news on this thread for a change. Enjoy the next 8 months hun.

Velma hang in there hun. Keping everything crossed for you.         

Niceday hope et went well and you have your lovely embies back where they belong. Good luck for your 2ww.    

A big hi to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

WeeP fantastic! here's to a healthy 8mnths ahead


----------



## Sparty

WeeP, what great news, good luck for a happy healthy 8months


----------



## Tessykins

Ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh, Wee P I'm delighted for you


That's great news pet especially cos I know you were a wee bit worried at the start of it all - at long last some BFPS on this thread.

Velma, sending you                        . Come on, you can do it!!


----------



## weepurple

Ack thanks ladies, you're all lovely    Doesn't seem real, just hope and pray everything will be ok, the worrying never stops! Hope you are all well today?

Sending you loads of PMA Velma!  I am     and have everything crossed for you huni!!  I didn't want too either and I know I should've waited till tomorrow but I felt sick at the thought of it and just had to put myself out of my misery   

weepurple xxx


----------



## crazykate

Wooooohoooooooo some good news!!!!  Congratulations Weepurple      

wishing you lots of luck for tomorra velma (if you hold out that long  )


----------



## Ermitrude

Ah huge congrats Wee Purple am so delighted for you and your df.  It really is the best news.      

Velma hope you're hanging in there ok. Sending tonnes of      your way and    for your bfp tomorrow. Only one more sleep.

Niceday hope your embies are snuggling in nicely as I type.

Thanks to everyone for your very kind thoughts yesterday.  It turns our that it was a chemical pg - the bloods confirmed it. Af duly arrived within half an hour of getting back from the clinic.  Have review booked for July and will do a fet in August all going well.

Molly just a note of caution on the aspririn - i've been on that since my ds and haven't gotten pg, whereas before hand I got pg relatively easily with iui. There are mixed reports about its efficacy and some reports suggest it might even hinder implantation - so I'm certainly knocking it on the head as its the only thing different since my ds, assuming the AI's show up nothing.

Erm


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girlies

OMG many congratulations WeeP I am so delighted for you here to a happy and healthy 8 months.

To keep the good news rolling I have two embies on board a fab* B 10 cell* and a *fab B 8 cell*, really cant beieve it. Dont have any frosties. Would have been on earlier but DH is insisting that I rest.

Girls thanks for all the good wishes especially from all those a tough are having a hard week.

Roll on OTD I cant wait.

Lx


----------



## weepurple

Niceday Congratulations on being PUPO, fab embies on board!!!      they snuggle in nicely to their lovely new home.  Rest up and take care, good luck for the 2ww!       xx


----------



## Velma

Hey Niceday,

Thats fab news honey!! am so delighted for you ! Glad to hear you are now PUPO. How are you feeling, i know i was feeling really rough after EC so     and hope your not in too much pain. Only 2 of us on the 2WW now and mines over soon, glad to hear DC will be coming to join you soon. DC how you feeling honey EC was yesterday hope your doing well.    Sorry i have been all over the place at the mo and haven't realised the EC's were on lately or i would have wished you luck before hand!!

hows the DR girls?? MissE i know your doing HRT on 31st not long now hun!!

Keep strong everyone!

Am heading to acupuncture now at 6, so up and down about whether i should test tonight or wait til morning!! Oh i dont know what to do with myself!! Trying to stay    but struggling.

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Niceday     congrats on being PUPO, fab grades-maybe another set of twins


----------



## niceday1971

Hi BP


I certainly hope so!


Lx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Niceday! Congratulations on being *PUPO*! Lets hope those two embies snuggle in nicely and I hope that the 2WW will fly by! 

DC How did EC go yesterday. Hope everything went OK 

My clinic called me this morning to make appointments. D/R starts a day earlier than I thought it would be so I start on 13th June (just glad that's not on a Friday!  )

Here's the List again for a update:*THE LIST*​*
Sunbeam* DR - ?? Stimms - 20 Apr EC 04 May ET - 09 May OTD - 21 May 

*roxy121* DR- 6 Apr Stimms - 24 Apr EC 06 May ET- 09 May OTD- 23 May 

*Tessykins* DR -14 Mar Stimms - n/a EC- n/a FET -12 May OTD - 26 May









*Mollycat * DR? Stimms- n/a EC- n/a FET-12 May OTD- 26 May









*Ermitude * DR -17 Apr Stimms - 29 Apr EC -12 May ET - 17 May OTD - 27 May









*Weepurple* DR -11 Apr Stimms - 27Apr EC - 11 May ET- 14 May OTD - 28 May  *

Velma * DR - 26 Mar Stimms - 30 Apr EC - 12 May ET -14 May OTD - 28 May

*Niceday * DR - 29 Mar Stimms - 10 May EC - 24 May ET -27 May OTD -10 June

*DC8* DR - 24 Apr Stimms - 13 May EC - 26May ET - 29 May OTD -12 June

*Cathy2* DR- 05 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 10 June OTD -24 June

*MissE * DR - 09 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 15 June OTD -29 June

*Sparty * DR -01 May Stimms - 01 June EC -15 June ET - 18 June OTD - 02 July

*NANA23* DR -18 May Stimms- 03 June EC - 16 June ET- 19 June OTD - 02 July

*Bunnykins* DR - 13 June Stimms- 08 July EC- 19 July ET- 22 July OTD - 05 Aug

I'm busy revising for exams tomorrow so probably won't be back on again till tomorrow. Just want to wish Velma all the luck in the world for OTD tomorrow! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## niceday1971

Bunny good luck with your exams.  I dont think DC8 is up till tamara.  I am going to be the only one left after tamara on the 2ww!


Lx


----------



## Sparty

Congratulations on being PUPO Niceday, fab grade embies       for them snuggling in for nx 9months
Velma - good luck for tomorrow    for another bfp to match weeP's
Bunny, good luck with the revising, I'm struggling with this last essay, about half way through..due in nx thursday and I can't wait to enjoy some free time. 
DC8 good luck for ec, hope you get lots of lovely eggies.
Hi to everyone else, hope you all well. x


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies,

Wee P i'm sure you are over the moon. Brilliant news hun.

Niceday that is fab news. Congrats on being . What fab embies, keeping everything crossed for you hun.  

Velma stay strong hun. I'm    so hard that you get your BFP tomorrow. Sending you .

DC8 good luck for EC, hope you get loads of lovely eggies.  

Bunny good luck for your exams, i'm sure you will be glad when they are done.  

A big hi tessy, molly, ermitrude, sunbeam, roxy, thinking of you ladies.  

Cathy, sparty, nana how are my DR buddies. Hope you are all getting on ok. Won't be long ladies.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all keeping well.

Emma xx


----------



## mollycat

WeePurple-  
 oh im well pleased for you and your DH... well done!!!

Velma- sending you loads and loads of   for you too!!!  

Niceday- What fantastic embryos... get nesting doll and congrats!!!! 

BunnyKins- woohoo.. starting sooner than you thought, good luck with the exam tomorrow 

DC8- Hope your ET goes like a dream and you get lots of strong little emmies 

Ermintrude- thanks for the advice on the Aspirin  in two minds again, hard to know what to do for the best  ...
good news on getting your date for your review.. take it easy and im here to hold your hard threw the next TX   

TessyKins- Hey chick, hows your day been? any AF yet? mine is no where to be seen, and i just want it over and done with!!! aggrrrrrrr...... did you find a holiday yet? wish i was going abroad, its gonna be England for me, hope the weather gets better! did you send your letter back yet?sending you loads of 

Roxy- sunbeam- how you both doing?? thinking of you both 

to all the girls on DR- wont be long now girls, stay     

to everyone else, have a great day, thinking of you all xox


----------



## Tessykins

Evening ladies

No af yet Molly - wish it would hurry up too but no sign really - drugs still in system cos (.) (.) are still a wee bit tender.  Totally     with it all now!

Niceday - well done on such good wee embies and congrats on being PUPO! Hope you have a relaxing 2ww      and that you get fab news at the end of it.  Let's       for a wee pair of 'twangs' as my DH calls them!

Velma,          for more good news tomorrow.  You've done so well to hold out.  I really hope that things go wellXXXXXXX


----------



## Velma

Hi girls,

I want to say a really big thank you to all for your best wishes and babydust, you really helped me.     I went to Acupuncture tonight and she was very happy with my pulse, so much so i built up the courage to test when i got home! And low and behold BFP, i am totally delighted. I am aware that some of you are dealing with the pain of the disappointment and i am truely sorry you didn't get yours this time i so wanted it for you and will be      hard that yours is coming very soon. I really hope i can support you all the way i have felt supported on here!!

Niceday keep the      going i hope there are many more on here.
Oh DC - sorry thought you had had EC - all the best for it hun!!

Hoping all the DR girls are doing well and looking forward to the next stage!

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Thats fab news velma, congratulations     delighted for you mrs and your dh


----------



## weepurple

VELMA & DH



woohoo so happy for you huni, knew it would be a BFP!!!! Bet you're glad you did it tonight! xx


----------



## Velma

Thanks so much sparty and weepurple, i sure am glad i done it tonight. DH still isnt sure so will be doing the one RFC gave me tomorrow morning  weepurple was gonna say we should be due on same date - but guess it wont be as you had 3 day transfer i had 2 day one. Gonna send in my form tomorrow, then relax and enjoy it.   I know we are extremely lucky.

Have my Sis (who is 4-5 months pregnant) her DH and their 2yr old coming up to stay the weekend so looking forward to that.  

I hope the rest of you have something nice planned for yourselves over the weekend!   

Velma x


----------



## Tessykins

Ohhhhh Velma



I am so delighted for you and DH. This whole journey is swings and roundabouts - we'll all get there in the end!

You make sure you relax and enjoy this time. I'm so glad that you were able to test tonight and get such good news. Truly very happy for you and Wee Pxxxxxxx


----------



## cathy2

Evening ladies 


Weepurple and Velma     omg girls im so pleased for u both, u must be on       i wish u both a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Niceday    on being PUPO u must be so excited think      and i      for a BFP for u, take it easy now and try to chill.

DC all the best for EC     for lots of little eggies    

A special big    for those who had disappointments this week ur time will come.

MissE hows u ? I started my HRT and clexane yesterday, but i still have headache today and really tired although that could be cafeine withdrawal LOL. 

A big    to everyone else i hope ur keeping well.

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## mollycat

Velma-  so delighted for you babes....  

this is the start of the    run....
 Weepurple  Velma


----------



## niceday1971

Velma many congratulations you go girl!
Ps thats me on the 2ww on my lonesome!  Hurry up the rest of ya!

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Velma


is your accupuncturist Cathy in the Chinese Medical Centre?  I seen her today after et and thought she was lovely.  I go to her hubbie William in Portadown and he told BJP that she was pregnant from her pulse.  Im seeing him again next Wednesday night but thats probably too early.  oh the excitement!


Lx


----------



## MissE

Velma . Delighted for you hun. Take it easy and i wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Cathy yeah on starting hrt and clexane. Wont be long now hun. Hope the headache eases soon. I've only a few days til i start hrt so not far behind you hun.

Take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

Velma, popped on as I had a feeling you   to you and DH.


----------



## NANA23

Morning girls 
I couldnt belive my eyes when i popped on this morning to akl this great news!! 

OMG Velma - i am soooooo happy for you, i bet yous are just chuffed to bits! That is just the best news and has no doubt give us all a wee boost!! Hows you feeling? Bet your are grinning from ear to ear   

Nice day - thats fab news for you too - woo hoo your officially on the 2ww - i am thinking of you and cant wait to see your BFP!

MissE, Cathy and Sparty my DR buddies - hows it going? Im feeling great, a tad tired but all in all feeling good and am looking forward to a nice long bank holiday weekend   

To al lthe rest of you girlies i very big hello and enjoy the weekend 

NANA xx


----------



## weepurple

Velma  well did you do the official test?  Just done mine and surprised how dark the line was!  How you feeling today, cloud nine I'm sure?  According to the calendar on here due date is 1 Feb.

Bunny good luck revising! I was knee deep in the books time last year.

Sparty how are you getting on with your essay?

Nana glad you are feeling well, enjoy the weekend!

Niceday  hope you're resting up and feeling ok      I go to Cathy too and she's really nice.

DC8 hope all is ok with you hun, thinking of you      

MissE  not long now until you start!

Cathy  hope the headaches ease for you   

Molly, Tessy, Ermitrude - thanks so much for your support and well wishes, I hope you all don't have to wait too long for the happiness you all deserve, big      

Roxy, Sunbeam hope you are doing ok   thinking of you both.

Ava, BJP,  hope you are doing ok and looking after yourselves and wee bumps!

BP how are you doing, did you get results back yet?  hope all is ok   

Hello to everyone else, hope you are doing ok whatever stage you're at   

weepurple xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Just a super quickie from me, am in work and mad busy.



Woooooo  Hooooooo Velma , fan flippin tastic news.  Was feeling so quietly confident for you over the last few days, am so glad my instincts were right.

Great that you and WeePurple will be bump buddies together. 

Enjoy enjoy enjoy.

Am feeling fine myself, just looking forward to going again in August.

Erm

Be back later


----------



## Babypowder

weepurple said:


> BP how are you doing, did you get results back yet? hope all is ok


Results came back clear so thankfully no infection  Roll on next scan


----------



## mollycat

how are we all today.....

good to see some mommy's to be now....   so delighted for you all 

BP- how you holding up? hope the bleeding has passed 

Ava- How you doing?

your next Niceday- sending you loads of 

MissE- whats the clexane for? hope time goes fast for you, i know DR can drag a lot 

Cathy-you on Clexane too?? hope you headache not to much of a bother and DR time goes fast!! 

BunnyKins- How did the exam go? thinking of you 

DC8- cant wait to hear your good news 

Sparty- hows it going today? im sure you cant wait till june 1st... 

Roxy & Sunbeam- still thinking of you girls, life can be so cruel at times, just be strong and all our dreams will come true one day 

hows my buddies TessyKins & Ermintrude today well ive still no darn AF... not even a pain or ache... like whats going on  ... comes when you dont want it to and no sign when you want it over and done with  ... well loaded up on vitamins yesterday.... im gonna be rattling from head to toe  did something really strange too... bought a fertility spell on ebay!!! call me daft but right now im gonna try EVERYTHING lol
hope you both are staying strong... here if you need me... loads of 

have a great day everyone and hi to everyone i missed on my post!!! 

love and hugs  Debby xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Glad the tests were all clear bp.  roll on the next scan.  

Ah Molly that's a right pain, very frustrating    .  Mine arrived as soon as i got back from the clinic as if to say 'no point in holding out any hope love'    . Was expecting it to be worse but its ok, so far.

Clexane is a blood thinning product as far as i know.

Molly add royal jelly to your list of supplements - its supposedly great for improving egg quality. You'll be stoney broke with all the supplements!!


----------



## Velma

Girls you have all been really good to me!! thankyou for all the kind wishes.

Molly, tessy, Ermi thank you so much - i know you are all hurting at the mo and roxy and sunbeam!! I really wish it could have been the right time for us all and i feel really bad that you are do not have your BFP's.     i know there are more of you out there just because you are not checking in we haven't forgotten you - stay well and i hope you BFP's are coming soon.

Weepurple - done my official test this morning - like wasn't as strong tho as the one i done last night - i expected it to be as strong as the control window maybe that just isn't the case.
Cathy - congratulations on getting onto the hrt etc - hope it goes well.

Niceday - my acupuncturist is Cathy - she is lovely - she recommends going once a week for til you get to 12 weeks!! For me i found the acupuncture great!!

Bunny wishing you well in your exam   - you will be so glad when its done!!

I thought i would give an overview of how i felt during 2WW, don't know if anyone is interested but i know when i was getting to the end i was wanting to see what symptoms others had that got their BFP's. I'm hoping it might help someone stay positive if they are feeling it's all over.
*From Day of EC
Feeling quite ill, sore, nausea, dizziness, swollen, knife like pains going up my vagina, therefore finding it hard to even pee (mostly kicking in about 2 days after - on day of transfer - i was being told chance of OHSS but thankfully went ahead)
1 Day post Transfer
Rash on trunk, inner arms, legs etc (although i get these recurrent rashes) apart from that general feeling good and positive
Did think i noticed a couple of days where i thought my skin looked pretty good (but could have been in the mind LOL)7 Days post transfer
Feeling irritable and ratty, with increase in appetite (although i usually get increase in appetite when coming near AF) Irritable bowels, 2 big coldsores - i started putting cold sore cream on the then worried about whether i should be using it after reapplying several times for a day LOL
8 Days post transfer
Had some AF type cramps and discharge from the crinone that was a pinky colour, Dizziness, emotional
11/12 Days post Transfer
Some dizziness well standing up, surge in hunger (although normal anyway), some constipation, cyst behind my ear.
13 Days post transfer
Had some AF type cramps and discharge from the crinone that was a pinky colour, some constipation

BP glad there is no infection - hope things improve for you soon hun!!  

molly i know you bought a spell, I got a rose quartz angel and been wearing it in my bra during the treatment - it is supposed to be for fertility. Who knows if any of these things work - but it's all about making yourself feel good i think!!

Hoping there is plenty more good news to come on here!!































































to everyone!!

Velma x

*


----------



## mollycat

Ermintrude & Velmawill go get some Royal Jelly and a rose quartz, your right about being broke, spent £30 on supplements yesterday  im determined to get my baba!!!!! by hook or by crook.....thanks again girls, i might even try acupuncture again, i tryed it the first time, but im so nervous of needles i almost had a panic attack every time i went in!

Great idea on the symptoms Velma, im sure it will help the girls coming up to TX x


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks girls,

Molly, I think your right to try it all-none of the vits can have a bad effect so why not, I thought about the spell and rose quartz after I'd read on here-theres a section for 'alternitive' things and also looked on the religion section-I    every morn and evening. Did you do the colours? I have still got red and orange card on my bedroom wall (only a small bit) and draped myself in a red blanket etc during the 2ww-ate spaghetti bolognaise, tomato soup, carrot soup, cranberry juice, orange juice-Zita West said these are the colours for fertility and you should eat 'coloured' food. And then of course accu and no caffine or Alcohol.
Who knows if it works really-but I enjoyed the positivity from it all. Are you putting DH on anything? I gave mine wellman, and he did the same re-no caffine or alcohol.

Velma-you just reminded me-the dizzyness omg I had that awful from about 5dpt the whole way through, everytime I stood up.

I had another bleed on Wed (watery red sorry!) after I'd had one on Tues and been scanned-phoned the EPU they said should be ok as the scan the day before was ok-and it might have actually caused a little bleed. Didn't really want scanned two days in a row-not sure its safe, so will just have to wait and     for the next one. Im trying not to post too much cause I don't want to seem like a moan, especially when the board has been so sad last while, im very lucky but very scared   .


----------



## Babypowder

Molly you can get reflexology that uses accupuncture points but means no needles


----------



## mollycat

*
for all that BP..... never heard of all this red stuff, can you give me a link of some kind so i can take a look at it? must do some research into Reflexology in Coleraine, i can remeber Lia having it done and it sounds just the thing for me!

BP-awww you are having a tough time of it, feel free to shout and scream here, were all routing for ya, and know how hard it must be finally getting pregnant and having such complications. I can only say im *  * for you, and i know you will be laying back with two strong little babas by the end of the year x*


----------



## Babypowder

www.abintra.co.uk/documents/03.IVF%20Tips.doc - Similar

Molly this was the handout my accu therapist gave me-I elaborated on the colours from what she'd told me and I read on here.
I ddin't do everything but used this as a guide-I rested in the evening etc.


----------



## mollycat

cheers BP- much appreciated


----------



## Velma

Hey Molly,

I had read something about colours but didn't quite understand what was behind it - so wore a red shirt and knickers and bra to EC and ET   just in case.

If you really dont like needles then it will only stress you out and the idea is to try and relax and destress you. I know that my accupuncturist does accupressure - more massage of the acupuncture sites - maybe you could find out more about this? or i also done reiki and found it very good the woman i went to talked alot about acupuncture points. My advice would be find something that works for you - what i done may not be your bag and i had tried reflexology and it didnt really rock my boat! I used the zita west cd and found that also helped me relax and i read the book the secret which helped me be positive and see myself pregnant! I hope whatever you choose gives you the strength to feel good, get through the bad times and progress to the good times and your BFP.        

Velma x


----------



## DC8

Hi Ladies
Just popping on to say thanks!
I did the hot water bottle for last 3 days and 3 sessions of Acu as well as 2 protein shakes a day and today they got 6 eggs! Same as last treatment but I'm over the moon as I thought 2 follies 3 days ago wasn't looking good.
Lets hope all goes well tonight xx


----------



## weepurple

DC8 fab news 6 eggies, well done!! I took 2 protein shakes a day during stimms, not the nicest but well worth it.    theres some lovin in the lab tonight and you get fab embies.  Take it easy   

BP so glad your results were ok, hope everything goes ok, thinking of you   

Molly great you are so positive and going all out for next tx.  I wore red socks in bed and red knickers to EC/ET.  Say positive affirmations each day and you could also try making a story board (not sure if that's the correct name). It's kind of like cosmic ordering and put pictures on it of what you want and focus on it.  I also used my angel cards most days as I find them very positive and uplifting - not everyone's cup of tea though.  I love reflexology and had been doing it up until I started acupuncture during DR as was told it's not a good idea to do both at the same time.  I'm not a fan of needles, but grand with them now.   

Hi to everyone else, had a fab weekend! 

weepurple xx


----------



## Velma

CD8 Delighted for you hun!! Honey all goes well for them tonight      Not long now til your ET. Hope you are feel ok - look after yourself and rest up!!   

Velma x


----------



## mollycat




----------



## MissE

DC8 just wanted to pop on and say well done on the 6 eggies. That is fab huni.      for some action in the love lab tonight.     

BP glad the results came back clear.     for you hun.

Velma and Wee P how are you girls? Has the news sunk in yet? I'm sure you are both on    

Molly i think trying everything can't do any harm. I've a voodoo fertility bag under my matress, i wear a fertility necklace that i bought on the internet which has rose quartz, moonstones and a turtle, i do acupuncture and i pray to St Gerard Majella and St Jude every day. Me and DH are both on his and hers multivitamins (sanatogen pronatal) and DH takes a herbal supplement called speman which is supposed to help increase sperm count. Think i've covered most things but as long as i'm not doing anyone any harm well we might as well have no regrets.

A big hi to everyone else. Just back from Dublin and i'm shattered. Left house at 7.20 this morning so i'm off to bed. Catch up tomorrow.

Emma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls!

 just lost a long post!!! grrrrr! 

Anyways....

Velma, wanted to send you my congrats for your BFP yesterday! I'm so very pleased for you huni  You must be both ecstatic. I wish you a very happy and trouble free 8 months! xxxx

DC8, Congrats on your 6 eggies huni! Well done you! 

NANA, I've updated the list for you huni  it must be exciting to progress earlier than predicted. Good luck with starting stimms on Tuesday!  
*Sunbeam* DR - ?? Stimms - 20 Apr EC 04 May ET - 09 May OTD - 21 May









*roxy121* DR- 6 Apr Stimms - 24 Apr EC 06 May ET- 09 May OTD- 23 May









*Tessykins* DR -14 Mar Stimms - n/a EC- n/a FET -12 May OTD - 26 May 

*Mollycat * DR? Stimms- n/a EC- n/a FET-12 May OTD- 26 May 

*Ermitude * DR -17 Apr Stimms - 29 Apr EC -12 May ET - 17 May OTD - 27 May 

*Weepurple* DR -11 Apr Stimms - 27Apr EC - 11 May ET- 14 May OTD - 28 May







*

Velma * DR - 26 Mar Stimms - 30 Apr EC - 12 May ET -14 May OTD -28May 

*Niceday * DR - 29 Mar Stimms- 10 May EC - 24 May ET -27 May OTD -10 June

*DC8* DR - 24 Apr Stimms - 13 May EC - 26May ET - 29 May OTD -12 June

*Cathy2* DR- 05 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET-10 June OTD -24 June

*MissE * DR -09 May Stimms - n/a EC - n/a FET - 15 June OTD -29 June

*NANA23* DR -18 May Stimms- 01 June EC - 14 June ET- 17 June OTD - 30 July

*Sparty * DR -01 May Stimms - 01 June EC -15 June ET - 18 June OTD -02 July

*Bunnykins* DR - 13 June Stimms- 08 July EC- 19 July ET- 22 July OTD - 05 Aug

Have a good day girls 

Bunny xxx


----------



## mollycat

MissE- what on earth is a voodoo fertility bag??  sounds quite scary... i bought a rose quartz band ring on e bay bargain at £1.99!! Also a digital thermometer at £1.99, never followed my cycle, always just gone by the dates, so will see if body temperature monitoring really will work, thought the charts look complicated.
were you away for a break in Dublin? hope you had a lovely time!! what clinic you having you FET done in??

Bunnykins- how did the exam go??

Tessykins & Ermintrude- how you both doing today? ive got AF sighs   cant wait till its over and i can start  DP is getting excited too 

NiceDay- how you feeling...      sending you a giant amount of 

DC8- are you now PUPO  

big hi to mommy's to be, BP, Aya, WeePurple & Velma  to all the girls on tww Niceday & DC8, to the girls awaiting TX, Cathy, MissE, Nana, Sparty & Bunnykins.. and to my in limo girls, Tessykins, Ermintrude, Sunbeam & Roxy.... to anyone ive missed 

have a great Saturday girls, im heading to my inlaws in Derry for tea...  [/color]
[/color]


----------



## Sparty

Hey Molly have a lovely tea in Derry, thats my home town - was up ther last weekend with the family we had a lovely sunny day for a BBQ and just look at today   
DC8 congratulations Fab amount of embies, lots of         for you hun
Hmmm Velma, did I send you my congratulations, can't remember    heads fried with my essay! Well just in case, I'm delighted for you pet, great to see another BFP on the board xxx
MissE long day for you, hope it was doing something nice like shopping
Right I'm going to have some lunch before going back to my essay ahhhhhhhhhh - very quiet on here today. Hope all my Dr buddies are well and Niceday hope your relaxing on ur 2ww. Hi to all you other lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## niceday1971

DC8 congrats on a lovely crop of eggs I am waiting patiently for you to join me and the rest of you lot I am very lonely.


No systoms so far just a few wee niggles, getting plenty of rest and pampering.


Lx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,
hows everyone today?

Niceday glad you are taking it easy. Keeping everything crossed for you hun.

DC8 sending you loads of       .

Molly a voodoo fertility bag is just some sort of herbs in a wee pouch. It is supposed to help improve fertility. The man wears it in his right pocket and the woman wears it in her left or you put it under the matress. My brother brought it back for me from tennessee. Don't know if it works but will try anything.  

Sparty hope you get your essay done. How are you hun, wont be long now til you start stimms. I've only one more day and then i start hrt on monday wooo hooooo!!!!!!

A big hi to everyone else. Hope you are having a nice weekend despite the rotten weather.

Emma xx


----------



## DC8

Hi Girls

Sorry another me post but am short of computer time again so have to be brief. Thanks for all your good wishes   

As I said yesterday we got 6 eggs. I spoke to embryologist today and all 6 were good enough to be injected (ICSI).

However, this morning on checking only 2 were good enough embryos to keep for transfer. Am gutted. I pray that they will keep good and growing til ET on Monday.

Does anyone know why there would be such low fertilisation rates with ICSI? DH sperm very good.

Please if anyone has any ideas. Last attempt was IVF and I got 6 eggs too but only 1 fertilised and it was a slow developer (4 cell on day 3).

Do you think these failures are related? Embryologist was quite vague and review consultation at RFC last time gave me no answers.

Thank for your advice


----------



## mollycat

hiya DC8,

so sorry to read the news about your wee embryos,   for your little fighters, try to stay   , I know you must be worried sick and going threw hell right now, and i hope some of the girls can help you with answers....

will say a wee prayer for you     

sending you a load of   and some PMA

love Debby xox


----------



## smartiepants

Hello Ladies

May I join your thread (and be added to your list Bunny-kins).

I am on the short protocol and am waiting for AF so proposed start date is the 4th June!

Congrats to the BFP's and Hugs to the BFN's on this board.

Look forawrd to talking to you all

Smartie x


----------



## mollycat

Smartiepants... your more than welcome to this mad house, the girls are all good crack threw the good and bad times, congrats on your up and coming TX...x

Debby


----------



## weepurple

DC8 sorry you're feeling low about your embies, but don't depair you have 2 that have fertilised, please try to stay positive and sending loads of          so that they continue to grow.  It only takes one to for it to work hun, I'll be      that all goes well for ET.  I only had one egg fertilise out of 3 and I got a bfp.  Sorry I don't know about ICSI.  Big     

Smartiepants Welcome to the board! all the ladies are lovely and really supportive.  Good luck for your tx!   

Niceday  hows the 2ww going?   

DR ladies how are you all doing, not too many side effects I hope?   

Stimms ladies hope you are all doing well with lots of lovely follies growing!    

Big hello to everyone else, hope you're all enjoying the weekend!!

weepurple xx


----------



## Babypowder

DC8    

Im sorry I can't help you with your question about icsi-you could have a look on the ask an embryologist thread (apologies if you've already did this) I have read it a couple of times and the girl Crystal was very good. 

But on a positive note you have 2 embies and           that they continue to grow    I know the pressure you must feel with this being your last attempt, but the funny thing is for lots of us when your backs against the wall amazing things happen, we will all send lots of                 for you.


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies,

DC8 sorry i can't answer your question. I know you are disappointed but you still have 2 lovely wee embies. Try to stay positive hun about those two and i'm       they continue to grow for you. Sending you loads of             .

Welcome to the thread smartiepants. Good luck for your tx.

Niceday sending you loads of        

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. Hope you are having a lovely weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## niceday1971

hi girls


its only day four and the waiting sucks already!


DC8 congratulations on your 2 embies I only ended up with 5 out 9 and only two were suitable for transfer, dont despair you will be joining me tomorrow.  Just try and stay positive.     


Lx


----------



## cathy2

Hi ladies   

DC8 sorry i cant help with ur question, but     hard ur wee embies r fighters    

Welcome Smartiepants    

Niceday how u holding up      

I hope ur all keeping well   

Hows all the stimming and DR ladies ?

Sorry for the lack of personels girls, i havent been on much due to loads of overtime at work    plus still so tired  from DR.

Cathyxoxoxo


----------



## Velma

MissE its still very sureal, but trying to enjoy it. 

Had a bad episode last night tho, severe pelvic cramping waking me outta my sleep in middle of night, sweats, crampy back, nausea and had to make myself sick along with irritated bowels, then all the blood draining from my face and nearly passing out. I have had 5 attacks like this is the last 6 years and have passed out before. It is a really experience normally as i feel like i'm gonna die but was so scared last night now i have my BFP. I don't know what is causing it so i'm hoping all is meant to be for me as i couldnt cope with any more of those still pregnant. Was chatting consultant today and have to just see if anything else happens.

Enough about me, How is everyone doing?? MissE HRT tomorrow - great honey!! Wont be long now!!   
Sparty - i'm sure you did honey - thanks   I hope there are plenty more all is crossed you everyone!!     

Aw niceday - it's lonely but not for much longer - I know it feels so long but wont be long going in til your graet news!!!!! keep       I didn't have any symptoms i wouldn't normally have so had nothing making me think i was gonna get a BFP.     for you!

DC8 I'm not sure why your's only meant 2 fertilised, it could be the quality of the eggs the sperm, or combination of both, but do not lose heart. I had 19 eggs, 16 suitable to use and only 5 fertilized i was disappointed about the percentage, it was less than a third. I only got one put back and i got BFP - so you can too!!! please stay          All the best tomorrow!

Hi Smartie - welcome honey and thanks!! Hope you are keeping well.   

Hope all the DR girls are coping well with the side effects!!     
Cathy i hope you get some time off to chill and sleep definately try and treat yourself well at this stage! I was knackered during DR you really need the rest!

  to the rest of you out there not posting at the mo - my thoughts are still with you all!

Velma x


----------



## cathy2

Velma OMG  wat a frightening experience     for u im sure u were terrified   . 

Were is everyone today ? Its so quiet on here   

Cathy xxxxxx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls


Velma please take it easy and get plenty of rest.


MissE good luck with the hrt tamara


Welcome SmartiePants


DC8 I think with ICSI there are as many risks with fertilisation as there are with IVF, looking forward to you joining me.


Cathy I'm doing grand a bit bored, I have crocheted 4 baby blankets already, not for me but for selling, dont want to count my chicks before they hatch! Lol


Hi to all the rest of you ladies.


Lx


----------



## Hopeful NI

DC8 - I have went through ICSI treatment, last time I had 8 eggs and only 2 fertilised, anyhow I got a BFP and now have a beautiful dd. It only takes 1 to work, please stay positive      .

Velma - take care sounds like you have a rough time.

Well with me just waiting on my May AF to get my letter off to RFC      Need it soon as going on holidays 8th June


----------



## Velma

Thanks girls, hoping its juts outta the blue! Early night tonight i think! Am resting plenty.

Hopefully really hope you get your Af soon and get your letter before you head on hols hun    
Niceday i think its good to be concentratingon baby things, just imagine yourself crocheting one for you own LO      

Cathy it sure is quiet today! How are you getting on hun??

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Velma poor you, that must have been really frightening for you hun. Take it easy and get plenty of rest. Sending you loads of .

Niceday hope the wait isn't getting to you too much at the mo. Stay positive hun and picture yourself crocheting loads of things for your own wee baba.       

Hopeful heres a dance to help your af along. Hope it arrives very soon hun.

DC8 keeping everthing crossed for tomorrow for you hun.       

A big hi to all the other ladies. Hope you are all enjoying your weekend. Thinking of you all.  

Emma xx


----------



## weepurple

DC8 good luck for ET today     for lovely wee embies   

Velma scary stuff, hope you're feeling better hun. PM for you   

Niceday ooh I love crochet blankets, bet they're gorgeous!  Hope you're keeping well   

Hi Cathy, MissE, Sparty, Bunny, smartiepants, BP and everyone else I've missed!

Hope you all enjoy the bank holiday!  Back to work for me tomorrow, I'll not know what's hit me     I reckon I could quite enjoy being a lady of leisure   

weepurple xx


----------



## Velma

DC8 all the best today honey!! Stay    and will be    all goes well.

Hope the rest of you are going to indulge in some relaxation and some sun!!   I'm working today - although don't mind too much and wont kill myself   .

MissE - congratulations getting to HRT today hun - thats fab news and is always good to move to the next step!! you will be at 2WW in no time   

Nearly into June now girls and there is loadsa big dates to look forward to! Nana and sparty tomorrow for stimms fab news!! feels so much shorter than DR.
Bunny only 2 weeks away now til you get started!!
Cathy only a week and a half to go til FET great and Niceday and DC8 you will have your BFP around then too!! won't be long now!! So looking forward to the good news, am getting excited for yis thinking  about it   

Hope you are all well.

Velma x


----------



## mollycat

just nipping in to wish DC8 all the best for today, my thoughts and  are with you...........



Debby xox


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls 

Dc8 hope all goes well for transfer today.  Sometimes egg quality can vary from cycle to cycle.  But you have two embies which is great and hope they're snuggling in nicely as i type.

Velma you poor pet, you must have been out of your mind with worry.  Glad you're feeling better though and rest up when you can.

Niceday you poor thing feeling the 2ww already. Hope it goes in quickly for you.    

Hope everyone else is well.  

I've a tough month ahead with what would've been Ds' first birthday on Thursday and his anniversary on the 3rd of July. So please excuse me if I'm not posting regularly.

Have our review on the 7th of July but down for a cancellation. Hoping to do a FET in August.

Take care girls

Erm


----------



## MissE

Hi girls,

Ermitrude you look after yourself over the next few weeks. Thinking of you at this difficult time and sending you loads of love.  

Velma hope you are feeling a bit better today.  

Wee P good luck for going back to work tomorrow, but make sure you take it easy and don't get too stressed.  

DC8 best of luck for et today, hope those embies are wee fighters.     

Niceday how are you getting on today. Hope the 2ww moves along fairly fast for you. Stay positive hun.     

Nana and Sparty good luck for stimms tomorrow.

Cathy how are you getting on with hrt? Hope it isn't giving you any problems. Only 10 more days,  wooo hooo!!!!

Bunny not long now til you are getting moving. This waiting will be over soon.

Tessy, molly, roxy and sunbeam thinking of you ladies.  

A big hi to BP, smartiepants, and anyone else i've missed.

Took my first hrt this morning, feeling very relieved that this point has finally arrived. Enjoy the bank holiday girls.

Emma xx


----------



## cathy2

Hi ladies    at a lovely day!!

Niceday i would keep one of those blankets cause u gonna need it     u have to think positive    

Hopeful    ur AF makes an appearance soon, where u off to on hols ? 

Velma, hows u resting plenty i hope .  Im good today i was in bed last night for 9.15    and still had bother getting up today    roll on next thurs until i get 2 weeks off    

MissE huge    on getting started on HRT its great isnt it    we getting close now   

Weepurple    its hard getting back to work when you've been off, any sickness yet ?

Ermitrude     my heart goes out to u hun, i totally know how u feel (my DS birthday and anniversary in june) too maybe u and DH could get away for a few days. Im here if u need a chat hun    

DC8 good luck for ur ET, i hope all went well    

Hello to everyone else, i hope ur all keeping well    

Cathy xoxoxo


----------



## Bunny-kins

New home ladies!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237975.new#new

Bunny xxx


----------

